# (Spoilers) Julep November 2013



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2013)

So November will be my first year with Julep. What is everyone hoping to see in their November boxes?


----------



## cari12 (Sep 25, 2013)

More holos or duochromes, darker neons (this makes sense in my head, I need to find color examples in real life). Also really hoping they repeat the 900 Jules promo they did last November too! I skipped last year and so wish I hadn't (even though I wasn't a fan of suedes)


----------



## cari12 (Sep 25, 2013)

This is close to what I'm envisioning


----------



## JC327 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

More holos or duochromes, darker neons (this makes sense in my head, I need to find color examples in real life). Also really hoping they repeat the 900 Jules promo they did last November too! I skipped last year and so wish I hadn't (even though I wasn't a fan of suedes)

I don't think I got 900 jules when I subbed maybe because it was my first month. I would love to see something as awesome as the May collection. Kicking myself in the butt for not upgrading in May.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think I got 900 jules when I subbed maybe because it was my first month. I would love to see something as awesome as the May collection. *Kicking myself in the butt for not upgrading in May.*

Me too!  

  I hope they have a beauty product I like as well.  I have been disappointed w/them lately.  Although I do want to try the mask from this month.  Maybe it will be in a mystery box or in the secret store in a few months.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think I got 900 jules when I subbed maybe because it was my first month. I would love to see something as awesome as the May collection. *Kicking myself in the butt for not upgrading in May.*

Me too!

  I hope they have a beauty product I like as well.  I have been disappointed w/them lately.  Although I do want to try the mask from this month.  Maybe it will be in a mystery box or in the secret store in a few months. 
I hope so too!


----------



## AmandaM (Sep 25, 2013)

I would love to see some deep holo jewel tones...  I really like the idea of the darker neons as well..


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 26, 2013)

I would love to see a velvet color. I want a deep rich color that screams opulence.


----------



## ta78 (Sep 26, 2013)

I would love some jewel tones. I've only been a ordering for a couple months now and have plenty of brights and nudes.

I am also looking for a good navy color. Any recommendations I can use some of my codes for?


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love to see a velvet color. I want a deep rich color that screams opulence.

This sounds scrumptious .... I definitely want it to include colors that I would want to wear on Thanksgiving ... my favorite holiday that is slowly but surely getting lost in the commercialism of Halloween and Christmas.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 26, 2013)

Aaah Angie, I love Thanksgiving. It is the one holiday I am guaranteed everyone will make a valid effort to attend even those out of state. I have to admit I do love Halloween too. I think mostly for all the Fall festivals, plays and concerts that goes on for the month of October. Last Halloween I was at the theatre for Les Miserables. This year it is The Book of Mormon just not on actual Halloween day but close enough. I think I would love a mystery box that is curated towards glam. My wish would be a sequence tote/ clutch, a rich mulberry lipstick, face mask and moisturizer, hand moisturizer and several dark shimmer polish. Yea, I know I am dreaming but it is a wish.


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aaah Angie, I love Thanksgiving. It is the one holiday I am guaranteed everyone will make a valid effort to attend even those out of state. I have to admit I do love Halloween too. I think mostly for all the Fall festivals, plays and concerts that goes on for the month of October. Last Halloween I was at the theatre for Les Miserables. This year it is The Book of Mormon just not on actual Halloween day but close enough. I think I would love a mystery box that is curated towards glam. My wish would be a sequence tote/ clutch, a rich mulberry lipstick, face mask and moisturizer, hand moisturizer and several dark shimmer polish. Yea, I know I am dreaming but it is a wish.

Well, if shipping doesn't improve, we would be better off if November box was full of Christmas products so we could have them for all the festivities that start right after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, if shipping doesn't improve, we would be better off if November box was full of Christmas products so we could have them for all the festivities that start right after Thanksgiving. 
Angi - I didnt recognize you with your new photo! Love it!!  Pink with sparkles is my favorite kind of mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for Julep,  I would really like to see that latex finish in another color besides black.  Maybe a plum or maroon color.  I would also like a matte glitter.  I wouldn't mind some nice oranges for Thanksgiving, but I know a lot of people don't like oranges.  And a champagne colored shimmer would be nice, I can never find one that is just the right shade without being too yellow.

For products, I really want a warming body/foot scrub that smells like brown sugar.


----------



## hiheather (Sep 27, 2013)

I want jewel tones. An oxblood color, possibly with the latex finish.


----------



## angismith (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Angi - I didnt recognize you with your new photo! Love it!!  Pink with sparkles is my favorite kind of mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for Julep,  I would really like to see that latex finish in another color besides black.  Maybe a plum or maroon color.  I would also like a matte glitter.  I wouldn't mind some nice oranges for Thanksgiving, but I know a lot of people don't like oranges.  And a champagne colored shimmer would be nice, I can never find one that is just the right shade without being too yellow.

For products, I really want a warming body/foot scrub that smells like brown sugar.

Sorry for hiding behind my nails, Lolo! LOL! I haven't seen a latex or rubber finish, so I can't imagine how it is much different than matte. I think I might want just an old-fashioned rust or pumpkin creme for November. And a champagne shimmer sounds pretty... Do you have the lip scrub? I bought it just for the packaging. That little gold ball is just so beautiful, but the brown sugar in it is also so yummy!


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Sep 28, 2013)

I vote for jewel tones too.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 29, 2013)

> I want jewel tones. An oxblood color, possibly with the latex finish.


 Ohh! I second this.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Sep 29, 2013)

November will be my first month for a monthly box.  I don't care what it is, I just hope its good!  And also, I hope shipping gets better.  I still haven't received my mystery box and probably just bought a bunch of dups during the 2 sales they had over the weekend....but I couldn't take a chance missing out on a Blakely deal.  That color looks awesome.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 29, 2013)

Jeweltone shimmers/metallics/foils over here, please. Especially a super deep ruby. But shimmer absolutely required,


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Sep 29, 2013)

Wouldn't it be amazing if the beauty product for November would be a stamping plate?!?! I would immediately upgrade to the whole collection! No questions asked!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hdmom (Sep 30, 2013)

Updates


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think there are any updates at the moment


----------



## cari12 (Sep 30, 2013)

> I don't think there are any updates at the moment


 I think she's just posting that so it will subscribe her to the thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NailsAndCurls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wouldn't it be amazing if the beauty product for November would be a stamping plate?!?! I would immediately upgrade to the whole collection! No questions asked!






That would be great!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sorry for hiding behind my nails, Lolo! LOL! I haven't seen a latex or rubber finish, so I can't imagine how it is much different than matte. I think I might want just an old-fashioned rust or pumpkin creme for November. And a champagne shimmer sounds pretty... Do you have the lip scrub? I bought it just for the packaging. That little gold ball is just so beautiful, but the brown sugar in it is also so yummy!
Haha well they are awesome, so I wouldn't call it "hiding"!  By the way, what color are your moons? 

I don't have the lip scrub yet but the reviews sound awesome.  I would want to rub it all over my body though haha!  Anything with a food scent has my attention


----------



## angismith (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha well they are awesome, so I wouldn't call it "hiding"!  By the way, what color are your moons? 

I don't have the lip scrub yet but the reviews sound awesome.  I would want to rub it all over my body though haha!  Anything with a food scent has my attention





I don't remember, Lolo .... it's an old picture I had in my files....just ordered a new point-and-shoot camera yesterday, so hopefully will be able to show how awful my nails look right now .... chopped them all off after I broke both my index fingernails on my other addiction ... Diet Coke in a can!


----------



## Hipster (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm hoping for some new, different finishes (velvet? feathery?) and the return of a "good" extra!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It feels like they aren't really trying anymore. Those green tea blotting papers were awesome a few months back. Candy corn? Borrrrring!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hipster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm hoping for some new, different finishes (velvet? feathery?) and the return of a "good" extra!



It feels like they aren't really trying anymore. Those green tea blotting papers were awesome a few months back. Candy corn? Borrrrring!!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 4, 2013)

I want a glitter bomb with rust, orange, and brown glitter. I'm also on the lookout for a good plum. I'd love the Tracy polish in a plum and rust color!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 4, 2013)

Did anyone else receive the email for this serum? November beauty product, maybe? Although, I guess that doesn't make sense if they are promoting it at 30% with the code (FIRSTACCESS). I don't remember seeing this product before.

http://www.julep.com/luxe-repair-skin-serum.html?utm_source=exacttarget&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_content=hero&amp;utm_campaign=20131002_luxe-repair-skin-serum


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else receive the email for this serum? November beauty product, maybe? Although, I guess that doesn't make sense if they are promoting it at 30% with the code (FIRSTACCESS). I don't remember seeing this product before.

http://www.julep.com/luxe-repair-skin-serum.html?utm_source=exacttarget&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_content=hero&amp;utm_campaign=20131002_luxe-repair-skin-serum

I received the email as well and am passing on it for now.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 4, 2013)

I am passing on this serum. It seems random to me.


----------



## ta78 (Oct 4, 2013)

I hope it's not the beauty product for next month. Not sure why they'd offer it discounted if it were though.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2013)

I think a lipstick set like the ones that came in the May boxes but with fall colors would be great.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 5, 2013)

> I think a lipstick set like the ones that came in the May boxes but with fall colors would be great.


 I like that idea!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 5, 2013)

I would be surprised if the serum was the Nov. beauty product. I could see it possibly being the 2nd item in the modern beauty box though. I like the lipstick idea!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

I think it is something they are just trying to see how it works. I wouldn't be surprise if its a test product.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think a lipstick set like the ones that came in the May boxes but with fall colors would be great.

As long as they are not sheer I will be happy!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Angi - I didnt recognize you with your new photo! Love it!!  Pink with sparkles is my favorite kind of mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for Julep,  I would really like to see that latex finish in another color besides black.  Maybe a plum or maroon color.  I would also like a matte glitter.  I wouldn't mind some nice oranges for Thanksgiving, but I know a lot of people don't like oranges.  And a champagne colored shimmer would be nice, I can never find one that is just the right shade without being too yellow.

For products, I really want a warming body/foot scrub that smells like brown sugar.

Yess! I like the idea of latex finish in a maroon colour even an emerald or navy would be nice.


----------



## Boots (Oct 7, 2013)

Quick question for you folks! I signed up today, as Julep did that offer with the first box being free (so why not, right?) and I figured out I will get the starter box. So does that mean I will get November's regular box, or nothing now till December? I'm a bit confused.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## hiheather (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quick question for you folks! I signed up today, as Julep did that offer with the first box being free (so why not, right?) and I figured out I will get the starter box. So does that mean I will get November's regular box, or nothing now till December? I'm a bit confused.

Thanks for any help! 

You should be able to get a box in the October selection window Oct. 20th - Oct. 24th, but the way Julep is set up it will actually be the November box.


----------



## Boots (Oct 7, 2013)

I was kind of hoping that was the case, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

I hope Julep does a holiday theme box. That would be nice and the extra could be a peppermint foot scrub or lotion.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 8, 2013)

I was just browsing on the Julep site and saw that the starter boxes have been updated to include newer colors; mostly from this month and last month and that the serum is the beauty product included. Not a bad deal for new mavens.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was just browsing on the Julep site and saw that the starter boxes have been updated to include newer colors; mostly from this month and last month and that the serum is the beauty product included. Not a bad deal for new mavens.

Can you link this?  When I look it up the starter boxes are still the ones with the foot cream

ETA: they really need to be on top of updating their pages, the intro info still talks about golden boxes and we haven't seen those in months.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was just browsing on the Julep site and saw that the starter boxes have been updated to include newer colors; mostly from this month and last month and that the serum is the beauty product included. Not a bad deal for new mavens.

Can you link this?  When I look it up the starter boxes are still the ones with the foot cream

ETA: they really need to be on top of updating their pages, the intro info still talks about golden boxes and we haven't seen those in months.


Ditto, that's what I'm seeing too. They have October, September, and August boxes for sale so maybe that is what she's thinking of?


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was just browsing on the Julep site and saw that the starter boxes have been updated to include newer colors; mostly from this month and last month and that the serum is the beauty product included. Not a bad deal for new mavens.
Here's the link: http://www.julep.com/maven-subscription/intro-box-bg.html

If you search the Julep site for "starter box" all the pictures are updated with the serum and new colors.  But, when you open some of them, they show the foot cream and the older colors (it looks like they are in the process of updating).


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 8, 2013)

Interesting, they are all fully updated when I look. Here are some screen shots:







I would post a link but I'm writing from my phone so it's a bit too complicated right now.


----------



## Boots (Oct 8, 2013)

Dang, I wonder which I'll really get then, when I signed up yesterday it was the "older" It Girl colours. I did the search, and only found the old colours as well. Hrm.

OH! I changed the link posted to: http://www.julep.com/maven-subscription/intro-box-it.html and it worked. I like the older colours better... Haha.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I like the new boxes. I don't know about that serum.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 8, 2013)

I am not good with being "on trend" or anything like that I just go with what I like... downside of that is I usually don't know what I like til I see it (and I'll end up wearing summer/spring colors during winter/fall or vice versa lol). So that being said.... with November being my birthday month, I'm hoping for some that I like!! I will totally upgrade if it's a neat set as a treat to myself... then again I upgraded in October too. I guess I just like treating myself lol! The 20th seems so far. 

I know there seems to be a lot of Julep blase around here, but since I've signed up in August, their marketing seems brilliant. It's pretty much something to keep you interested every single week... 20th being selection window, 1st being secret store, mid month being mystery box, then back to selection window. It's been painful on my wallet!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Julep does have great marketing. There is always something in my email about them every week. So it's like you can't forget them.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dang, I wonder which I'll really get then, when I signed up yesterday it was the "older" It Girl colours. I did the search, and only found the old colours as well. Hrm.

OH! I changed the link posted to: http://www.julep.com/maven-subscription/intro-box-it.html and it worked. I like the older colours better... Haha.

Well if anyone was interested in the serum I hope they held off so they could get it in the starter box. That way they can get an additional two nail polishes for the same price as the offer sent earlier this week. Seems like they're starting to put new products no one has tried in these boxes. It would be nice to get an email about it or something so I don't ever waste my money...it's a far better deal.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 9, 2013)

I just realized that Julep never responded to the email I sent last Wednesday 



Between that and reading all the frustration over how long it is taking everyone to get their October boxes, I think I just want to cash in my jules for November and kind of forget about Julep.  I'm sure I'll still make the occasional purchase here and there, but the maven boxes are so lackluster to me now.  I loved them when they were a small company but now it just seems like they don't care about their subscribers.  Not even feeling excited about the next window because I really don't think they listen to what we want to see in the boxes anyway.


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 10, 2013)

> Angi - I didnt recognize you with your new photo! Love it!!Â  Pink with sparkles is my favorite kind of mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As for Julep,Â  I would really like to see that latex finish in another color besides black.Â  Maybe a plum or maroon color.Â  I would also like a matte glitter.Â  I wouldn't mind some nice oranges for Thanksgiving, but I know a lot of people don't like oranges.Â  And a champagne colored shimmer would be nice, I can never find one that is just the right shade without being too yellow. For products, I really want a warming body/foot scrub that smells like brown sugar.





> I want jewel tones. An oxblood color, possibly with the latex finish.





> I would love to see a velvet color. I want a deep rich color that screams opulence.





> Jeweltone shimmers/metallics/foils over here, please. Especially a super deep ruby. But shimmer absolutely required,





> I think a lipstick set like the ones that came in the May boxes but with fall colors would be great.


 YES YES YES all of the above!!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 11, 2013)

This month is flying by. 10 more days until the next window.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This month is flying by. 10 more days until the next window.
I feel like the months fly by now that I've been subbed to so many things, and Julep makes it super fun too.


----------



## angismith (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like the months fly by now that I've been subbed to so many things, and Julep makes it super fun too.
Yes, the subs make life so much more interesting ... esp. if you are a nail polish addict!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 11, 2013)

> > This month is flying by. 10 more days until the next window.
> 
> 
> I feel like the months fly by now that I've been subbed to so many things, and Julep makes it super fun too.


 Totally! Especially when you have subs that have their spoilers and selection windows spaced through the month. Between the 4 I get I'm pretty occupied all month :-D


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 11, 2013)

> This month is flying by. 10 more days until the next window.


 I feel like my life is measured by the maven window. Lol.


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Check out this thread for some Christmas cheer:https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138382/secret-santa-for-nails-2013Merry Christmas, ladies!


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 12, 2013)

Wanted to share some stamping! This is Francis &amp; Fiore from the August box. The addition of Fiore really makes Francis wearable for my skin tone.


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wanted to share some stamping! This is Francis &amp; Fiore from the August box. The addition of Fiore really makes Francis wearable for my skin tone.




I LOVE it, Jessica! What stamper and stamping plates did you get? I have this on my wish list for Christmas! But I can't decide what brand to go with. Can you mix different plates with different stampers?


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

X'posted on October thread, too:

Did anybody catch this promotion on FB today? Several recent colors can be had at $7.99:





http://bit.ly/186fBmf


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 12, 2013)

> I LOVE it, Jessica! What stamper and stamping plates did you get? I have this on my wish list for Christmas! But I can't decide what brand to go with. Can you mix different plates with different stampers?


 I got the stamper set that Ninja Polish sells, &amp; from what I've seen you can use any stamper with any plates. It was only $8 an it has interchangeable ends- one is hard &amp; pink &amp; the other is white &amp; squishy. From my experimentation so far, the different ends work better with different polishes, depending on the formula, so it was cool to get both in one set. It also had two scrapers with it (to remove the excess polish from the plates). I bought two different brand plates- DRK (from Brazil) &amp; My Online Shop. They are both high quality with good etching. I think I like the My Online Shop one better. It seemed to be easier to pick up the image off of that plate, but I love them both!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wanted to share some stamping! This is Francis &amp; Fiore from the August box. The addition of Fiore really makes Francis wearable for my skin tone.




Those are super cute. Put a stamping set on my xmas list so, crossing my fingers!!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 13, 2013)

I would like some stamping tools or tool. I don't have any at the moment.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 14, 2013)

sub for updates. Hoping for a new finish. like even really textured polish, or "feathered" or nail art themed. jewels... anything beyond a basic collection of cremes and shimmers, ( I hear the new OPI mirror polish is coming out in the xmas collection). I would love a mirrored collection.


----------



## shy32 (Oct 15, 2013)

The mirrored collection sounds great!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Oct 15, 2013)

Any ladies in Canada get charged extra shipping by Canadian Duty? I got charged $22.60 - just wondering if this was just for me - or if other ladies got charged as well.


----------



## yunii (Oct 15, 2013)

When I try to buy something thus morning, there was a shipping charge. So I canceled my order.


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The mirrored collection sounds great!




AGREED!


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When I try to buy something thus morning, there was a shipping charge. So I canceled my order.
Where you logged in? Also, there is a Halloween offer that has several sets of existing colors curated with Halloween themes. The email states $5.99 for expedited shipping. Meanwhile, my Oct. 1 orders sit two hours away and will NOT be delivered TODAY, 10/15.


----------



## superhans (Oct 15, 2013)

i saw someone else post that there's a halloween box but i didnt get the email. anyone have a link?


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

http://www.julep.com/spooky-sets.html?utm_source=exacttarget&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_content=hero&amp;utm_campaign=20131015_spooky-sets


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 15, 2013)

> i saw someone else post that there's a halloween box but i didnt get the email. anyone have a link?


 http://www.julep.com/spooky-sets.html Some good deals, but I just don't know if they'll get here in time... The fine print says to order by 10/25 and pay $5.99 for expedited shipping to get it in time for Halloween. Edit: oops, Angi beat me to it!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Oct 16, 2013)

I ordered the BCA GMA set Pink Ladies. I received it yesterday. When I opened it, I was like, uh? Why did I order colours I already have? I checked online to see the sets and they sent me the wrong set! They sent me the Think Pink set instead. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 16, 2013)

> I ordered the BCA GMA set Pink Ladies. I received it yesterday. When I opened it, I was like, uh? Why did I order colours I already have? I checked online to see the sets and they sent me the wrong set! They sent me the Think Pink set instead. Has anyone else had this problem?


 Yes. This has happened to me twice now. The first time it happened I contacted Julep right away and they sent me the correct trio and said I could keep the one sent by mistake. The second time this happened I was still dealing with issues stemming from the shipping of the first time it happened that I didn't want to deal with it again and the trio sent by mistake was actually pretty cute so I just kept it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2013)

Someone in the swap group got a glitch email that shows all the November colors!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/215092/width/350/height/700[/img] The one on the far right is Autumn-burnt red orange glitter top coat/


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Someone in the swap group got a glitch email that shows all the November colors!

How do I post a spoiler from my phone again?
I don't know.  I say just post them.  But, I'm impatient that way. 





Better use your own judgement.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know.  I say just post them.  But, I'm impatient that way. 






Better use your own judgement. 
Haha posted! Edited my other post.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmmm nothing looks too terribly exciting, but will probably end up getting it girl this time around. In part because this will be my third box and it would lead to a free polish lol.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 16, 2013)

@allistra44   Thanks for posting the November colors.  I'm even more excited for the 20th now.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 16, 2013)

Modern beauty?

So do you think the gloss and plumper is the Modern Beauty box? For 20 bucks? I really hope not...


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 16, 2013)

> Someone in the swap group got a glitch email that shows all the November colors!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Cool! I want the lip item and Cynthia!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 16, 2013)

I really hope that's correct!  I would almost definitely go for It Girl, and Cynthia and the special add-on polish would be depending-on-swatches colors.  One thing I noticed:

The name of the collection is "Right at Home - Charming," and the name of the gloss is Charming.  I am wondering if the Modern Beauty box might have the lip plumper and more glosses not offered in the upgrade box.  (Also, hi, _Sons of Anarchy_ *and* _Once Upon a Time_ fan over here.  Charming is definitely a name that will stick in my mind.)


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 16, 2013)

> I really hope that's correct! Â I would almost definitely go for It Girl, and Cynthia and the special add-on polish would be depending-on-swatches colors.Â  One thing I noticed:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I wonder if they are going to do it like the May box.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 16, 2013)

> Someone in the swap group got a glitch email that shows all the November colors!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hmmm.... Not an exciting collection for me. I'm thinking it girl plus Cynthia &amp; the add on polish. The beauty items do not appeal to me.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 16, 2013)

And now I have to decide if I want this julep set or the butter london set.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 16, 2013)

hmm, it looks like the blue "satin" has white writing on the cap, must be a special finish!


----------



## redjill (Oct 16, 2013)

> Someone in the swap group got a glitch email that shows all the November colors!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



For the first time I'm meh about Boho Glam, my profile. Wonder if I'll switch.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ooh! I think I may have to go back to CWaT this month. Waiting on the swatches first but That combo stood out to me! For all the polish I have, I really don't have many red creams.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 16, 2013)

I really like the colors this month! I think I'll be going with Classic with a twist or boho glam, even though I'm not a big fan of the beauty items, the polish colors make it up to me. Also I might get an add on if that color on the far right will be one!


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm loving the colors for this month! I think I might end up upgrading, though I really shouldn't. But I have so little self restraint when it comes to polish! 

The only thing is, I'm not feeling the beauty items at all. I wish they did more nail-related extras, like stamping tools or striping tape or something.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 17, 2013)

> hmm, it looks like the blue "satin" has white writing on the cap, must be a special finish!


 I'm thinking it is a latex finish. I will probably upgrade, but ditch the gloss and lip plumper instantly.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 17, 2013)

Julep had a blog post about their 5 new lip gloss shades, but I'm only seeing the one available in the upgrade. I'm not interested in the glosses, but it seems like they would have all 5 (at least in minis) in the upgrade. http://blog.julep.com/julep-lip-gloss-the-new-shades/


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 17, 2013)

> Julep had a blog post about their 5 new lip gloss shades, but I'm only seeing the one available in the upgrade. I'm not interested in the glosses, but it seems like they would have all 5 (at least in minis) in the upgrade. http://blog.julep.com/julep-lip-gloss-the-new-shades/


 Oh I bet the other four will be a special add on like the anniversary set.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep had a blog post about their 5 new lip gloss shades, but I'm only seeing the one available in the upgrade. I'm not interested in the glosses, but it seems like they would have all 5 (at least in minis) in the upgrade.

http://blog.julep.com/julep-lip-gloss-the-new-shades/
The colors are up on the site, they are selling them as a set. 

http://www.julep.com/shop/collections/november-right-at-home/julep-lip-gloss.html


----------



## Natme (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The colors are up on the site, they are selling them as a set. 

http://www.julep.com/shop/collections/november-right-at-home/julep-lip-gloss.html
Thanks for postings this links ladies. Most likely Ill go with It girl this month again, since I don't do lip gloss at all , I wouldn't even know how to tell which color is good for me lol. Tho I sorta like Charming .


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Oct 17, 2013)

I think I am going to skip this month. I have so many nail polishes that still have the plastic wrap around them.


----------



## redjill (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm actually kind of excited about the lipgloss. I wear lipgloss every day to prevent chapping and give my thin, pale lips some color. I like Charming and Glowing best.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The colors are up on the site, they are selling them as a set. 

http://www.julep.com/shop/collections/november-right-at-home/julep-lip-gloss.html
Or, they could be separate with a drop down box to let you select which color you want once they go live.  I'm guessing they are $22/ea, as that seems more in line with Julep pricing.

If not, $22 for the set is not bad!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Or, they could be separate with a drop down box to let you select which color you want once they go live.  I'm guessing they are $22/ea, as that seems more in line with Julep pricing.

If not, $22 for the set is not bad!
Or they can assign one of the colours to each of the five boxes &gt;:


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Or they can assign one of the colours to each of the five boxes &gt;:
On their facebook page it says that each color will be matched to a profile. In that case I hope I get the Burgundy one!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On their facebook page it says that each color will be matched to a profile. In that case I hope I get the Burgundy one! 
Oh, hm, but then I realized It Girl doesn't have a product...

so where is the last colour going?


----------



## cari12 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On their facebook page it says that each color will be matched to a profile. In that case I hope I get the Burgundy one! 
Oh, hm, but then I realized It Girl doesn't have a product...

so where is the last colour going?

I was thinking about that too! Curious to see how all the boxes look on the 20th now.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Or they can assign one of the colours to each of the five boxes &gt;:
On their facebook page it says that each color will be matched to a profile. In that case I hope I get the Burgundy one! 

Oh that sucks!  I was hoping the primer would be in all of the boxes




In that case I will probably get the MB box and add on Cynthia.  If the MB comes with the set that would be a great deal, but that doesn't seem right if the other boxes only have 1 gloss in them?  How would they decide which color to put in MB?


----------



## cari12 (Oct 17, 2013)

Or maybe one color each for Classic w/a Twist, Boho Glam, Bombshell &amp; Modern Beauty and the 5th color is the one in the Upgrade. The email glitch the poster got said something about it being "Right at Home - Charming". Maybe each box is "Right at Home - ::insert lipgloss color here::" depending on which shade is featured? Then It Girl is just the 3 polishes as always?


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, hm, but then I realized It Girl doesn't have a product...

so where is the last colour going?

Maybe the last color will be an add-on only?


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 17, 2013)

The Classic with a Twist box looks promising.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 17, 2013)

I do love that julep always shows swatches and on different skin tones to boot! I was more interested in the lip primer so I'll either do modern beauty and add on or upgrade depending on the swatches released. I'm leaning towards Aisha (I'm a sucker for plum shades), Cynthia, and Brielle. I'm pretty interested in the cocoa frost also just because I don't have one and I think it would be pretty with bronze or copper glitter or maybe combined with a burnt orange in some way. I'm super curious about Lola and if she has a special finish as well. Julep always makes the selection window so exciting. I can't wait to see swatches!


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm glad to see that they got rid of the weird brushes they had in the lipglosses the first go around when they first made them.

I thought the product was good, but the package was awful. The lids all leaked on mine, no matter how tightly I shut them, and I ended up having to throw them away because they were a leaky mess after awhile. Plus the applicator brush was really odd and hard to use.

I prefer the doefoot that they made this time. Hopefully they don't leak either!


----------



## autopilot (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any ladies in Canada get charged extra shipping by Canadian Duty? I got charged $22.60 - just wondering if this was just for me - or if other ladies got charged as well.

I haven't yet for Julep. But occasionally on other items. (ELF for example.)

I think customs randomly stops bigger parcels to charge duty if it's valid.

Was the $22.60 all duty? Or is that total inclusive of duty + GST + BLOOD MONEY (i.e. "handling" charge)??


----------



## thechain (Oct 18, 2013)

I really like the polish colors- if the spoiler is correct.

But I do not want the lipgloss. I have so many lip products.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 18, 2013)

Did anyone get the Maven question of the week about blush? I skipped the one about mascara because I don't really give much thought to it beyond "hey, I have, like, seven unopened tubes," but I'm intrigued by what they might do with blush.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Oct 18, 2013)

CWaT looks promising! I wonder what gloss will come with it. I'm such a sucker for a gloss!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I haven't yet for Julep. But occasionally on other items. (ELF for example.)

I think customs randomly stops bigger parcels to charge duty if it's valid.

Was the $22.60 all duty? Or is that total inclusive of duty + GST + BLOOD MONEY (i.e. "handling" charge)??
Soor. $22.30 - I was guestimating earlier. GST was $12.35 and Handling was $$9.95. It got delivered by Canada Post.

I usually upgrade when I get the monthly boxes so this was very unusual for me to get charged.

I have the option to Appeal. I just don't know how to go about doing it.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soor. $22.30 - I was guestimating earlier. GST was $12.35 and Handling was $$9.95. It got delivered by Canada Post.

I usually upgrade when I get the monthly boxes so this was very unusual for me to get charged.

I have the option to Appeal. I just don't know how to go about doing it.
You may not be able to. Are nail polish and cosmetics supposed to be exempt from duty? If yes then go for it, but bear in mind you will not get GST or handling refunded.

I have been successful in claiming for yarn that I buy from Germany (wool yarn is exempt but sometimes the packages get miscategorized). Sometimes I get dinged for GST and handling but not duty.

It's fairly random. They stop some, but not all.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 18, 2013)

> Someone in the swap group got a glitch email that shows all the November colors!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'll be waiting to see online, but for now, nothing terribly exciting. How many times are they going to send out that navy color? I think I have 3 now from them??


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I'll be waiting to see online, but for now, nothing terribly exciting. How many times are they going to send out that navy color? I think I have 3 now from them??
It's satin texture so I'm thinking it might be semi-matte?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nothing you can't do with your own matte coat.


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

Help us celebrate this weekend with a new forum under Nail Talk: Nail Art &amp; Stamping:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138524/nail-art-stamping

_*Thank you so much, MuT and Zadidoll for setting up this forum for us to share our artistic manicures, product reviews, how-to ideas, etc. No matter what brand you love the most, this forum is for ALL nail polish brands. The focus is strictly on the art - whether it is a new version of a French manicure, learning to stamp, or just showing off your creativity with geometry, beginning to use rhinestones and striping tape, you name it - if it is beyond a simple and elegant single polish manicure, please share it with us here also, even though you may have also shared it with a subscription group or What Polish Are You Wearing? I hope this forum reflects all the beauty that is NAIL ART!*_


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone get the Maven question of the week about blush? I skipped the one about mascara because I don't really give much thought to it beyond "hey, I have, like, seven unopened tubes," but I'm intrigued by what they might do with blush.
I got the one about mascara, but not one about blush.  

All I know is I'd much rather see blush in a box than mascara.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey, does anyone know if julep glosses have any sort of flavor/scent?? I can't use nars glosses because the nothing taste just tastes gross to me. Thanks!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 18, 2013)

> Hey, does anyone know if julep glosses have any sort of flavor/scent?? I can't use nars glosses because the nothing taste just tastes gross to me. Thanks!!


 I got one in a mystery box before and it smelled like vanilla frosting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree with you, I like the scented (and flavored!) ones better!


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got one in a mystery box before and it smelled like vanilla frosting




I agree with you, I like the scented (and flavored!) ones better!
I will definitely be ordering the lip gloss now.  Vanilla frosting sounds awesome!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 18, 2013)

Julep glosses have the best smell! I will be so sad if these new ones are different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 18, 2013)

> I got one in a mystery box before and it smelled like vanilla frosting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree with you, I like the scented (and flavored!) ones better!


 Oooooh sounds perfect!!!! Now I'm in!! I'm hoping it's the same formula since they changed the packaging and stuff?? At first I wasn't that into them doing the makeup thing but as my collection of nail Polish is begging to get out of hand I'm enjoying the diff options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 18, 2013)

How is the pigment of Julep glosses?  I love lipglasses from MAC.  I was looking at Julep berry color and was wondering if it would be a true color.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Oooooh sounds perfect!!!! Now I'm in!! I'm hoping it's the same formula since they changed the packaging and stuff??

At first I wasn't that into them doing the makeup thing but as my collection of nail Polish is begging to get out of hand I'm enjoying the diff options




Yea, I am wanting more options. I am trying not to get burned out with nail polish.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Help us celebrate this weekend with a new forum under Nail Talk: Nail Art &amp; Stamping:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138524/nail-art-stamping

_*Thank you so much, MuT and Zadidoll for setting up this forum for us to share our artistic manicures, product reviews, how-to ideas, etc. No matter what brand you love the most, this forum is for ALL nail polish brands. The focus is strictly on the art - whether it is a new version of a French manicure, learning to stamp, or just showing off your creativity with geometry, beginning to use rhinestones and striping tape, you name it - if it is beyond a simple and elegant single polish manicure, please share it with us here also, even though you may have also shared it with a subscription group or What Polish Are You Wearing? I hope this forum reflects all the beauty that is NAIL ART*_
I will be checking this out.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey, does anyone know if julep glosses have any sort of flavor/scent?? I can't use nars glosses because the nothing taste just tastes gross to me. Thanks!!

I remember reading somewhere in the comment section on the julep lip gloss blog page that these have just the slightest touch of vanilla.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 19, 2013)

Saw this gem on a fb group. I keep laughing but that blue is fab.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'd actually love some Julep minis! I can barely make it a 1/4 through a bottle in a year as is! Even my most used full sized Juleps barely look used.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 19, 2013)

> Saw this gem on a fb group. I keep laughing but that blue is fab.


 Haha cute! Those are adorable. Juleps are already so small to begin with though, I'm halfway thru a few that I've had less than a year. But minis would make a great gift.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 19, 2013)

> Saw this gem on a fb group. I keep laughing but that blue is fab.


 I love minis!


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 19, 2013)

I have reached the point where I prefer minis. I'd rather have more colors, since I don't usually finish polishes before they are passed on to my nieces.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha cute! Those are adorable. *Juleps are already so small to begin with though*, I'm halfway thru a few that I've had less than a year. But minis would make a great gift.
Right? I feel like they're ALREADY minis! Some of their formulas are so thick I've gone through a third of a bottle in a single mani before!


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have reached the point where I prefer minis. I'd rather have more colors, since I don't usually finish polishes before they are passed on to my nieces.
Me too. I actually stopped buying huge sizes of everything because I think they're a terrible deal. I end up having to throw away product because even with daily use, I cannot use things up before they go bad.

I realized after buying a bunch of those Sephora Favorites sets and seeing how long the "mini" products last even with daily use, I would rather buy that size of things.

The only things I want full size are mascara and eyeliners.

I actually wish they had an option to get minis instead of "full size" nail polishes.

If I love something, I'll keep rebuying it. I'd rather be able to use something up completely before it goes bad than have a ginormous "Good Value" container of whatever sitting around for years.


----------



## yunii (Oct 19, 2013)

I have yet finished a single julep polish. Each time before I finish the bottle, it become so thick and unusable.


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have yet finished a single julep polish. Each time before I finish the bottle, it become so thick and unusable.
I haven't ever used up any nail polish, no matter what brand. They always get all weird and gloppy. So frustrating!


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have reached the point where I prefer minis. I'd rather have more colors, since I don't usually finish polishes before they are passed on to my nieces.
Same here! I actually prefer sample sizes of everything, not just polish.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 19, 2013)

> Me too. I actually stopped buying huge sizes of everything because I think they're a terrible deal. I end up having to throw away product because even with daily use, I cannot use things up before they go bad. I realized after buying a bunch of those Sephora Favorites sets and seeing how long the "mini" products last even with daily use, I would rather buy that size of things. The only things I want full size are mascara and eyeliners. I actually wish they had an option to get minis instead of "full size" nail polishes. If I love something, I'll keep rebuying it. I'd rather be able to use something up completely before it goes bad than have a ginormous "Good Value" container of whatever sitting around for years. Â


 Mascara is one thing I hardly ever buy. I get so many free mascara samples, I don't have to! I DO buy waterproof mascara. I wear both regular &amp; waterproof every day, &amp; I've yet to get a mini waterproof mascara. As for the sephora mini sets- I'm so with you! I love them!


----------



## redjill (Oct 19, 2013)

> I have yet finished a single julep polish. Each time before I finish the bottle, it become so thick and unusable.


 I heard somewhere (I think it was on makeup talk) that if you get a bottle of nail polish thinner and add a few drops to an old polish, it makes it like new again. I have yet to try it myself, but if it works, I'll kick myself for tossing my old limited edition Revlon polishes! X[


----------



## Generalissima (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mascara is one thing I hardly ever buy. I get so many free mascara samples, I don't have to! I DO buy waterproof mascara. I wear both regular &amp; waterproof every day, &amp; I've yet to get a mini waterproof mascara.
As for the sephora mini sets- I'm so with you! I love them!
Have you seen Anastasia's waterproof topcoat for mascara? I have it and it works really well for me. If you got that then you could just waterproof your samples (Yes I'm a horrible, horrible enabler




)


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mascara is one thing I hardly ever buy. I get so many free mascara samples, I don't have to! I DO buy waterproof mascara. I wear both regular &amp; waterproof every day, &amp; I've yet to get a mini waterproof mascara.
As for the sephora mini sets- I'm so with you! I love them!
Have you seen Anastasia's waterproof topcoat for mascara? I have it and it works really well for me. If you got that then you could just waterproof your samples (Yes I'm a horrible, horrible enabler



)


I got a sample of the Anastasia LashGenius somewhere recently (Blush mystery box, maybe?) and it has changed my life!  I had never found a mascara that didn't leave me racoon-eyed by the end of the day, and now I come home and my husband asks if I touched up my make-up.  I actually bought a full size after trying it out for a week.  Incredible stuff.


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 19, 2013)

OMG!!! I recd a julep order today I can't remember which sale, but it was when yumi became available again. I also order the freedom top coat for the first time and I am so impressed. It's shiny and so smooth. I need to stock up.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG!!! I recd a julep order today I can't remember which sale, but it was when yumi became available again. I also order the freedom top coat for the first time and I am so impressed. It's shiny and so smooth. I need to stock up.
Right?? I tried it for the first time in my popsugar box and then got ANOTHER one in the zag ultimate mystery box (and was super happy for a second) because when I did try it, it was dry within 5 minutes as promised, and the shine is very close to a gel look. LOVEIT. I never tried it myself because I read reviews about how horrible it was, and after trying it myself do not understand it whatsoever. The polishu nderneath of course is not fully dry, but being protected from stupid smudges is awesome while the rest of the mani dries underneath. It's definitely my new favorite top coat.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 19, 2013)

Is anyone else NOT receiving emails from Julep?? I even contacted them and they said they fixed it and nope still no emails....it kind of worries me like is someone else getting my emails and could get my CC info or something ??


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 19, 2013)

> Right?? I tried it for the first time in my popsugar box and then got ANOTHER one in the zag ultimate mystery box (and was super happy for a second) because when I did try it, it was dry within 5 minutes as promised, and the shine is very close to a gel look. LOVEIT. I never tried it myself because I read reviews about how horrible it was, and after trying it myself do not understand it whatsoever. The polishu nderneath of course is not fully dry, but being protected from stupid smudges is awesome while the rest of the mani dries underneath. It's definitely my new favorite top coat.


 I did the 2 minute hold it next to the light bulb thing and it was amazing. I can't wit to see how long my mani will hold up.


> Is anyone else NOT receiving emails from Julep?? I even contacted them and they said they fixed it and nope still no emails....it kind of worries me like is someone else getting my emails and could get my CC info or something ??


 I get their emails, but super later than everyone else lately. I rely on the boards for my updates now.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 19, 2013)

My emails from julep are a mixed bag. Sometimes I get them before other people on the board sometimes after.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 19, 2013)

The weird think is that I used to get them then they just stopped now I've gotten like 2 in the past few mos


----------



## ShawnaMB (Oct 19, 2013)

One of the girls in my Canadian swa group got hit with a $14.95 duty charge, but on her box it said the value was $99. She upgraded, but it came to a little less than $70. I'm also Canadian and upgraded, but I never got hit with duty, and my box came super fast! I had it before most of the Americans did.


----------



## ShawnaMB (Oct 19, 2013)

One color is assigned to each box. It tells you which is in which in the spoilers. The upgrade set comes with Charming.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 19, 2013)

I love Seche Vite, so I have never paid attention to this, but the Freedom top coat plays so much more nicely with Julep than SV (at least this was the case with a couple of Julep polishes I used this week) that now I'm wondering:  Does it usually show up as an add-on in the selection window?  This might be the one brand I do *not* use SV with, but I'm not willing to pay $14.40 for it!

(And I'm thinking I need to snag Beatrix if she's still around after October because I just realized where the color came from this week.  Film nerd over here MUST HAVE THIS POLISH!)


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 20, 2013)

November Selections are up !!


----------



## Krendall (Oct 20, 2013)

> November Selections are up !!


 Anyone have a link? I can't find it.


----------



## Krendall (Oct 20, 2013)

> Anyone have a link? I can't find it.


 Nevermind. I logged in. Duh.


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 20, 2013)

I ordered It girl with Autumn add on. I do not need any more lip gloss.

Changed mind and did the ultimate ( for now at least)


----------



## Valistic (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered It girl with Autumn add on. I do not need any more lip gloss.
I did the same except I added Cynthia also.


----------



## Krendall (Oct 20, 2013)

I ordered Bombshell with Autumn add on. Most of these colors aren't exciting to me, but I don't have a dark orange creme and even though I don't NEED any lip gloss, the dark color of Posh is calling me! I may change my mind once I see nail swatches though.


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 20, 2013)

On a side note, does anyone know how long after you refer a friend that your Jules show up in your account? Thanks


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm skipping this month. I'm not really feeling the colors, plus I'm waiting on 12 from Bondi. I will enjoy seeing everyone's swatches!


----------



## yunii (Oct 20, 2013)

When I try to skip, it have the free polish message again (if you did not skip three months in a row, you get one free polish). I wonder since I got my free polish last month when they started the promo, if I will get another free one this month.


----------



## QueenJane (Oct 20, 2013)

I selected Boho glam and added Autumn. I'd love to see some swatches


----------



## QueenJane (Oct 20, 2013)

Double post!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 20, 2013)

> When I try to skip, it have the free polish message again (if you did not skip three months in a row, you get one free polish). I wonder since I got my free polish last month when they started the promo, if I will get another free one this month.


 I saw in the selection email that your counter starts over.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't know what I'm getting yet. I need the Sheila because that is my mom's name and would be perfect for her. And I want Lola and the lip gloss but I need to figure out the was to get it is.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 20, 2013)

I am tempted to upgrade, with either Charming, Glowing or Timeless as my gloss choice. Not all the colours appeal to me, but we're coming up on Christmas now so I'm thinking office gifts. I especially love Chloe and Cynthia - those would be MINE.

I know I say that about upgrading every month and then wound up skipping Sep and Oct, but I my just pull the trigger this time, LOL!

I really would have no use for ALL the glosses in the "Ultimate" upgrade, although the extra glosses might also make nice holiday gifts... hmm.


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 20, 2013)

I am liking all the color but not sure enough to upgrade. I really do not want any of the lip glosses. The swatches didn't look very pigmented and they looked like lip stains after wearing them all day with no additional applications IMO. Can someone that has tried a satin finish from julep tell me how it differs?


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm loving the boho glam swatches so I'm thinking that plus add ons of Cynthia and the lip plumper. I hate that nude gloss that comes with MB, that is disappointing. I think the colors are beautiful this month!


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am tempted to upgrade, with either Charming, Glowing or Timeless as my gloss choice. Not all the colours appeal to me, but we're coming up on Christmas now so I'm thinking office gifts. I especially love Chloe and Cynthia - those would be MINE.

I know I say that about upgrading every month and then wound up skipping Sep and Oct, but I my just pull the trigger this time, LOL!

I really would have no use for ALL the glosses in the "Ultimate" upgrade, although the extra glosses might also make nice holiday gifts... hmm.
This is my thinking also. I pulled the trigger and did the ultimate upgrade. Now if I don't talk myself out of it by the 24th lol.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 20, 2013)

Does anyone else think its weird the ultimate doesn't come with Autumn?


----------



## Deareux (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm going to get the modern beauty set. I'm really interested in that lip plumper/primer since I'm looking for a product along that line.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2013)

Urgh, so Lola is a cream with a matte-ish finish?  I was thing "satin" meant a little shimmery but not enough to be called a straight-up *shimmer*.  And Winter doesn't look gray on my laptop.  It looks like it's all ivory.  But Julep's swatches are notorious for being off.  Argh!  What to do?  I'm leaning towards It Girl, Cynthia, and Autumn, but I just don't know!  I guess I'll go ahead and put those in as my choices.  I can always change my mind.  I do definitely want those add-ons if I get the box, so it will just be a matter of skipping or not rather than agonizing over what to get at the last minute.


----------



## amdoerr (Oct 20, 2013)

I can't remember how to get to the place where I'm able to look at the swatches. I know I've done it before, but now I can't figure it out. Help please!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't remember how to get to the place where I'm able to look at the swatches. I know I've done it before, but now I can't figure it out. Help please!! 





This month's page:  http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-november-maven-colors/

Just in general, to get to their blog, on the main Julep page:  Connect -&gt; Blog


----------



## ILikeGiants (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't remember how to get to the place where I'm able to look at the swatches. I know I've done it before, but now I can't figure it out. Help please!! 





There are a lot more swatches here as well: http://www.julep.com/november-right-at-home-collection

Just click on the "View All Swatches" box in the bottom right corner of the picture at the top.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 20, 2013)

So I went ahead and did the ultimate upgrade. The extra gloss will be Christmas gifts.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 20, 2013)

I am impressed with the polishes this month. I went with Boho Glam. I absolutely love both colors in the box; they were my 2 top pics when I saw the accidental spoiler a few days ago I'm thrilled that they were paired together. I don't really care for lipgloss but since I knew I was getting a gloss Charming was my top pic which happens to be in this box. I couldn't be happier. Oh and I added on Nic and Winter. Do I need Cynthia too? I can't decide. It looks gorgeous but I never wear glitter ever, but since it's a neutral micro glitter I might be able to pull it off. If there was one more item I wanted I would probably upgrade. Anyway this is probably my fave month yet


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 20, 2013)

Got the Timeless upgrade.  In swatching my polishes recently, I realized I don't have many fall/winter colors ... which makes sense since I've only really started collecting since last spring!  Also got the Autumn add-on.  Didn't go for the ultimate upgrade as I'm not generally a lip gloss fan.  I did want to try the lip plumper, so the upgrade definitely made sense, but no point in paying the extra $20 for the other glosses.  I'm sure one of my nieces will take the gloss off my hands if I don't like it.

Puts a lot of pressure on December.  That will be my 3 months in a row, as I skipped September, so I really hope there's a box I want to get the free polish.  Now if they will just keep to last month's schedule and ship the upgrade from NJ, I may actually get my order in good time!


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 20, 2013)

I decided that when I asked earlier if I needed Cynthia it was a rhetorical question; of course I need Cynthia. I just went back and added it on so now I'm getting the Boho Glam box with add ons of Nic, Winter, and Cynthia. Happy happy.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When I try to skip, it have the free polish message again (if you did not skip three months in a row, you get one free polish). I wonder since I got my free polish last month when they started the promo, if I will get another free one this month.
It says in the fine print that you will have to start over to get another free polish.  So once they send you a voucher you will have to wait 3 more consecutives months to get another.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 20, 2013)

I was going to skip but I am close to a free box so I don't know.  I think I am kind of over the sub boxes between Bondi and Julep.  I think I will just continue to order my different promotions from Zoya.  I have never had a bad experience with them and I love their polishes.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 20, 2013)

I selected the upgrade with Charming and Autumn as an add on.  Is it me, or is the lip gloss Daring missing from all the selections?  I see it in the ultimate upgrade picture but not in the list of items, nor is it available anywhere else.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 20, 2013)

Not a very exciting month to me. I have way too many reds. Was hoping since my birthday is in two weeks that I would do the upgrade and call it a treat but oh well... in my mind that means I'll just have to buy the mystery box this month. LOL I am doing the It Girl box with Aisha, Autumn, and Cynthia as add-ons. Don't need any more lip products since I have lip factory and they send plenty!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I selected the upgrade with Charming and Autumn as an add on.  Is it me, or is the lip gloss Daring missing from all the selections?  I see it in the ultimate upgrade picture but not in the list of items, nor is it available anywhere else.
It's the ultimate upgrade exclusive.

The lip glosses are 14$... another 11$ and the ultimate box would come with all lipglosses including Daring. [EDIT: Nevermind, read your post wrong... thought you meant you added on Charming, not that the box was the one with charming included haha my bad.]

Sorry I'll stop enabling =oP lol


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's the ultimate upgrade exclusive.

The lip glosses are 14$... another 11$ and the ultimate box would come with all lipglosses including Daring. [EDIT: Nevermind, read your post wrong... thought you meant you added on Charming, not that the box was the one with charming included haha my bad.]

Sorry I'll stop enabling =oP lol
I see it now, it's at the very top of the list!


----------



## Generalissima (Oct 20, 2013)

Darn I wanted to try the red gloss but it's only part of the right at home-ultimate. Haha sorry julep you won't get that much money out of me for a lip gloss.


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

I am SO FAR BEHIND that I  forgot it was Selection Window time! But on the good side, I did get an email this month! Loving a lot of the colors and the lip products. Right now, I'm thinking of taking a new twist for me ... Classic with a Twist ... I don't have a true red like that and I love the desert sand microglitter! Definitely adding on Autumn (wished I had Autumn all this month already!) and maybe Aisha (the wildberry).  The It Girl colors just didn't cut it for me this month ... the only one that interested me a LITTLE was the pale grey; the cocoa reminded me of Candace and the navy satin - my thought was some of my navies with a matte top coat would look just like it. And with Classic, I at least get to try the new lip glosses. Hoping to get caught up on reading the threads today! My one main problem was that I thought I had to "Save" my selection and I couldn't find where that was this morning. Am I dreaming it or remembering it?


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 20, 2013)

I went with It Girl with Autumn and Cynthia as add-on. I would have upgraded, but I'm not a fan of lip gloss and don't need a lip primer. I wouldn't even know who to gift it to, since almost all of my girl friends are Mavens as well!


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am SO FAR BEHIND that I  forgot it was Selection Window time! But on the good side, I did get an email this month! Loving a lot of the colors and the lip products. Right now, I'm thinking of taking a new twist for me ... Classic with a Twist ... I don't have a true red like that and I love the desert sand microglitter! Definitely adding on Autumn (wished I had Autumn all this month already!) and maybe Aisha (the wildberry).  The It Girl colors just didn't cut it for me this month ... the only one that interested me a LITTLE was the pale grey; the cocoa reminded me of Candace and the navy satin - my thought was some of my navies with a matte top coat would look just like it. And with Classic, I at least get to try the new lip glosses. Hoping to get caught up on reading the threads today! My one main problem was that I thought I had to "Save" my selection and I couldn't find where that was this morning. Am I dreaming it or remembering it?

Cynthia looks sooo pretty! If I didn't already have way too many reds I would have gone for it! I wish I had Autumn on right now too, I wish it had been released in October...I definitely would be wearing it all the time. 

And you're right about the saving: the Save button is usually at the bottom right corner of the page. But their website is having some glitchy problems for me right now, so maybe that's why you couldn't find it? I can't tell if it's the Julep site having issues or if it's my computer.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else NOT receiving emails from Julep?? I even contacted them and they said they fixed it and nope still no emails....it kind of worries me like is someone else getting my emails and could get my CC info or something ??
I didn't get an email this morning for the Julep Maven box like I have every other month &amp; I didn't receive the weekly survey email that I specifically signed up to get.

I'm going to email them &amp; tell them.


----------



## redjill (Oct 20, 2013)

Not sure if I should get Boho or Classic. Usually I don't like Classic with a Twist because I'm not big on cremes, but it has Cynthia and Sheila; I love micro glitters and red! But I like the Charming gloss; I have too many pinks. Wish I had enough money for an upgrade... I never do.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 20, 2013)

This is an easy skip for me. I'm wondering if I'm feeling kind of over julep because they are being boring (another red, another dark blue, another grey, another orange, etc.) or if it's because I hit a critical mass of polishes where it's harder for things to appeal to me. I know I have a little overload going on but I still was able to find about 10 zoyas I'm interested in yesterday...

Either way, if there was a higher value/more compelling beauty product this month they probably would have had my $20 but not with a lip gloss. I know _they_ put a high value on all their beauty products, but the foot stick, the liner, and now the gloss to me reads as "we're cutting costs."


----------



## cari12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Went with Classic with a twist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No add ons yet but I might get Autumn.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 20, 2013)

I think I'm skipping.  There are only 1 or 2 colors I like and I'm not a big fan of lip gloss.  The Lip Primer is intriguing but I can pick that up anywhere.  I'm going to wait for the mystery box - I'm a sucker for those!!


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is an easy skip for me. I'm wondering if I'm feeling kind of over julep because they are being boring (another red, another dark blue, another grey, another orange, etc.) or if it's because I hit a critical mass of polishes where it's harder for things to appeal to me. I know I have a little overload going on but I still was able to find about 10 zoyas I'm interested in yesterday...

Either way, if there was a higher value/more compelling beauty product this month they probably would have had my $20 but not with a lip gloss. I know _they_ put a high value on all their beauty products, but the foot stick, the liner, and now the gloss to me reads as "we're cutting costs."

I think Zoya has some of the best colors! I can always find a bunch that I love, regardless of how much polish I already own.

And I agree with you about the value. Julep puts a ridiculous price tag on their items! It's like when stores mark up the prices so they can put everything on sale for 15% off, and it's actually just the regular price.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm just not feeling this month's selections.




  I'm not completely set on any of the profiles, and I typically fall head over heels for at least one of them. However, some of the colors intrigue me so I'm going with It Girl along with Autumn, Aisha and Brielle add-ons. I really don't want any of the lip products



Of course the one time they offer an entire complete upgrade with everything is when I don't want to upgrade LOL Oh well!


----------



## missemiee (Oct 20, 2013)

I usually change my selection several times before the 24th. But I think right now I'm going with Classic with a Twist and adding on Autumn, Lola and Chloe. This will three in a row for me, I skipped August...so I'm pretty excited about the free polish.


----------



## Shanny81 (Oct 20, 2013)

I had a hard deciding.  I liked a lot of the colors this month, but didn't always love the pairings.  OR, I have colors in the similar vein.  AND I have WAY too many lipglosses.  I ultimately went with It Girl because I love browns and the grey interests me.  I'm not so into Lola because I have a lot of dark blues and I'm not sold on the Satin finish.  What can I say?  I like glossy nails.  I also added Cynthia (I really like their microglitters) and Aisha.  I may drop Aisha...especially since I could probably pick it up with my free coupon for taking three months in a row.


----------



## Mommyof5 (Oct 20, 2013)

I was not to excited with the color selections this month, but since I sold a bunch of my nail polish, I am in need of new colors. I decided to go with "CLASSIC W/A TWIST" and I added "AUTUMN" it looks like such a pretty color


----------



## magictodo (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm Classic with a Twist, but I have three reds from my Classic with a Twist subscription. So I switched it up to Boho Glam (love the purple) and added the sparkly Cynthia.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I'm extremely mad at Julep right now. They are just doing massive markups. For an upgrade it is $75 now, then if you want the featured add on it will be $80. I get you get all the lipglosses but they are just adding costs where ever they can and people are accepting it.

I for one love all the colors this month and must have them all and I also wanted to try the glosses but at that rate? No thank you.

I'm not sure what I'll end up getting. I had planned on the whole shebang but idk now. Prolly a skip month for me.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 20, 2013)

> I'm sorry, but I'm extremely mad at Julep right now. They are just doing massive markups. For an upgrade it is $75 now, then if you want the featured add on it will be $80. I get you get all the lipglosses but they are just adding costs where ever they can and people are accepting it. I for one love all the colors this month and must have them all and I also wanted to try the glosses but at that rate? No thank you. I'm not sure what I'll end up getting. I had planned on the whole shebang but idk now. Prolly a skip month for me.


 I don't think the addition upgrades are anything different than normal. There is just more of it to upgrade.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a hard deciding.  I liked a lot of the colors this month, but didn't always love the pairings.  OR, I have colors in the similar vein.  AND I have WAY too many lipglosses.  I ultimately went with It Girl because I love browns and the grey interests me.  I'm not so into Lola because I have a lot of dark blues and I'm not sold on the Satin finish.  What can I say?  I like glossy nails.  I also added Cynthia (I really like their microglitters) and Aisha.  I may drop Aisha...especially since I could probably pick it up with my free coupon for taking three months in a row.
I didn't even think about that. I will probably drop Aisha now too, lol!


----------



## missemiee (Oct 20, 2013)

> I'm sorry, but I'm extremely mad at Julep right now. They are just doing massive markups. For an upgrade it is $75 now, then if you want the featured add on it will be $80. I get you get all the lipglosses but they are just adding costs where ever they can and people are accepting it. I for one love all the colors this month and must have them all and I also wanted to try the glosses but at that rate? No thank you. I'm not sure what I'll end up getting. I had planned on the whole shebang but idk now. Prolly a skip month for me.


 I totally agree. $75-$80 is too much for an upgrade plus add ons. And then they lure you in with the secret store AND the monthly mystery boxes!!! For someone with poor judgement (me!!) when it comes to shopping impulses this is some serious money to be dropping on nail polish month. I'm standing strong and not upgrading this month, but I MIGHT have to indulge on the secret store and if they mystery box seems good, maybe that too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (Oct 20, 2013)

I skipped. The only polish I love is Cynthia- would anyone mind adding it on and sending it to me? I'll paypal you right away of course.


----------



## avonleabelle (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm not liking any of the colors this month so I skipped. I really like Cynthia but I'm not a fan of reds.


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 20, 2013)

I skipped... maybe I need a break from Julep after not liking the formula of Edith from my Hope Trio and also the portrayal of colors of my box last month...my Anisa looks like a dup of Demi.


----------



## Boots (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get an email this morning for the Julep Maven box like I have every other month &amp; I didn't receive the weekly survey email that I specifically signed up to get.

I'm going to email them &amp; tell them.
Hmm, I haven't gotten an email yet either. I'll email them as well. Though I will be skipping. Just really only feeling one colour out of the lot, Chloe, and I feel as if I could find a dupe or buy the colour later if I really want it.


----------



## hiheather (Oct 20, 2013)

After staring at the swatches I have decided to do the $35 upgrade with Glowing as the gloss. Pale pink is more wearable for me and I can test out the formula. I like all the polishes but the orange. It looks yucky.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 20, 2013)

Just tried Anastasia's product for first time over my fav Bobbie brown mascara and it worked so well I will never go back to buying waterproof mascaras!



> Have you seen Anastasia's waterproof topcoat for mascara? I have it and it works really well for me. If you got that then you could just waterproof your samples (Yes I'm a horrible, horrible enabler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorry, but I'm extremely mad at Julep right now. They are just doing massive markups. For an upgrade it is $75 now, then if you want the featured add on it will be $80. I get you get all the lipglosses but they are just adding costs where ever they can and people are accepting it.

I for one love all the colors this month and must have them all and I also wanted to try the glosses but at that rate? No thank you.

I'm not sure what I'll end up getting. I had planned on the whole shebang but idk now. Prolly a skip month for me.
Yeah, I was surprised to see the cost of the ultimate upgrade.  It's crazy to me to see the lip glosses retail for more than Lorac or Bare Minerals lip glosses do, especially since it doesn't seem like they upgraded the packaging much from the last ones.  I think the tubes are pretty boring.

So, what does everyone think the extra will be this month?


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 20, 2013)

I was going to skip, but CWaT is looking soooo me. I love the classic red. Do I need more red? I have a ton. But I wear it a LOT, so maybe. Then the desert sand microglitter looks gorgeous. I only feel a little bit like a sucker, because last month, the color I ordered for was so different, that mistrust the swatches. Plus, I was trying to save money. The Autumn glitter looks really tempting, but I think I use chunky glitters a lot less than I drool over them.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I was surprised to see the cost of the ultimate upgrade.  It's crazy to me to see the lip glosses retail for more than Lorac or Bare Minerals lip glosses do, especially since it doesn't seem like they upgraded the packaging much from the last ones.  I think the tubes are pretty boring.

So, what does everyone think the extra will be this month?
My vote would go to hot cocoa packet.  Or one of those hot-chocolate-on-a-stick things like PopSugar sent out in January.  I just get a curl-up-with-a-mug-of-hot-chocolate vibe from this collection.  Since they're in Seattle, Dilettante chocolate spoons would be amazing.  Their Ephemere sauce is...  ooh, words cannot express.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 20, 2013)

I upgraded with the posh gloss and added Autumn. I had a hard time deciding because I liked one color in each profile and I wanted to try the lip primer. I don't like lip gloss though. They're either too sticky, too under pigmented, or too shimmery. I typically wear a stain with a little balm on top or a lipstick. I did kind of wanted to try one though cause who knows I might actually like it. The only way for me to get everything I wanted was to upgrade since they limit the number of add ons. I'm really excited about Autumn, Aisha (love!), and Cynthia. I'd love a mini fall scented candle extra.


----------



## jessrose18 (Oct 20, 2013)

i picked bombshell add on autumn and lola.  that orange cream looks gorgeous, i would have picked a different lipgloss color, but i know i can also wear the dark shade so i didnt upgrade.  i would have upgraded if autumn was included i love the julep glitters!


----------



## Katyagirl (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello ladies! I've been lurking for a bit and thought it might be time to say hi.

I'm having trouble with my November choices. I do rather like the CWaT box, but I don't really _need_ another red creme (Sheila looks very similar to Jackie--funny, because my name is Jackie and my mom's name is Sheila) and I have very little interest in the lip gloss. And that aside, I overspent this month and would like to start November off...a bit more cheaply, lol.

I'm thinking if I'm patient and vigilant I might be able to scoop Cynthia and Autumn up at a decent price with a code or a sale later in the month.


----------



## BerryK (Oct 20, 2013)

So far I have decided on boho. I looked at my polishes and have nothing from boho glam, was surprised. I love Aisha. Added on Autumn, but that may change. Considering Cynthia and Lola. I like at least one polish from each collection, was hard to pick!


----------



## AMaas (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Katyagirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello ladies! I've been lurking for a bit and thought it might be time to say hi.

I'm having trouble with my November choices. I do rather like the CWaT box, but I don't really _need_ another red creme (Sheila looks very similar to Jackie--funny, because my name is Jackie and my mom's name is Sheila) and I have very little interest in the lip gloss. And that aside, I overspent this month and would like to start November off...a bit more cheaply, lol.

I'm thinking if I'm patient and vigilant I might be able to scoop Cynthia and Autumn up at a decent price with a code or a sale later in the month.
Welcome!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You're right - Sheila does look a lot like Jackie.  

I also noticed that Nic looks very similar to Lucy.  http://www.julep.com/lucy.html


----------



## BerryK (Oct 20, 2013)

This just occurred to me. Has anyone gotten a text code from julep lately? I can't remember the last time I received one.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BerryK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This just occurred to me. Has anyone gotten a text code from julep lately? I can't remember the last time I received one.
Nope.  Last text I received was on 9/13.


----------



## BerryK (Oct 20, 2013)

> Nope.Â  Last text I received was on 9/13.Â


 Thank you! Glad I'm not missing out on anything.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You're right - Sheila does look a lot like Jackie.  

I also noticed that Nic looks very similar to Lucy.  http://www.julep.com/lucy.html 
Oh well that's a bummer. And here we can discuss the state of Julep's deception. Their "swatch": http://www.julep.com/jackie.html





vs. a swatch by @OiiO, which I pulled from MUT:





 and another one: http://thepolishedfox.com/julep-maven-unboxing-april-2013/





Consistently a bit lighter and slightly more coral than Julep's swatches if you search for swatches :| 

I really like a couple of the colours, and I'd set mine on CWaT, but I'm not super interested in Sheila or lipgloss now. I was okay with Sheila before but eeeeh after being reminded about Julep's swatching situation 2/3rds of a box being unappealing to me is a bit too much.

I hope whatever promo they run with the boxes after will include Cynthia. :| And a couple of the ones I like. Maybe Cythnia + Lola for desert nights 






Sooo I guess skipping again. Hopefully they'll do good in December since it's my birthday month.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 20, 2013)

I was so irritated with both Veronica and Valerie, both were WAY darker than in the Julep swatches


----------



## hiheather (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm certain their swatches are just photoshopped. The swatch on Lola on the lighter skin is odd like it is hovering over her nail and not actually on it. Winona last month ended up looking nothing like their swatches.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm certain their swatches are just photoshopped. The swatch on Lola on the lighter skin is odd like it is hovering over her nail and not actually on it.

Winona last month ended up looking nothing like their swatches.
This is why I am toying with the idea of canceling. I rationalize that I can skip every month, if I want. But what happens is, I see the swatches and order the box, and then I end up disappointed when the color isn't something I want. It's a shame, because I love the formula. We'll see how this box goes. In two boxes, I'll have enough for a free box, and a free add-on. After that I will decide.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm certain their swatches are just photoshopped. The swatch on Lola on the lighter skin is odd like it is hovering over her nail and not actually on it.

Winona last month ended up looking nothing like their swatches.

I know! I still liked the Winona color, but it was so different from the swatch that I'm sure some people were disappointed.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm certain their swatches are just photoshopped. The swatch on Lola on the lighter skin is odd like it is hovering over her nail and not actually on it.

Winona last month ended up looking nothing like their swatches.
They are totally photoshopped and the worst is they aren't even photoshopped WELL. I complained about this in one of their surveys saying how I no longer trust their swatches whatsoever because they aren't actually representative of the colors and it just sets me up to be disappointed in their product every. single. month.

Padma and a couple of the other Sept. colors were the biggest fails for me. I thought I was ordering distinct, rich colors but I ended up with 3 different shades of black (unless I'm in direct sunlight but I don't live outside so...), none of which I am going to use or keep. I skipped Oct. and now I'm skipping Nov.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 20, 2013)

I ended up skipping. I like the colors, but not enough of them to upgrade, and sadly I didn't like any of the profiles enough to get one, since I really wanted a polish from two different ones and a lip gloss from another one. I might end up buying it all later, but I also might not since I can get similar colors elsewhere. I'm sorta sad, because I was so hoping I could get a Julep box this month.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 20, 2013)

> I skipped... maybe I needÂ a break from Julep after not liking the formula of Edith from my Hope Trio and also the portrayal of colors of my box last month...my Anisa looks like a dup of Demi.


 Same here. I thought I was going to like Edith from the Hope Trio but I dislike the formula. It appeared slightly textured which is not something that appeals to me. I wasn't sure if I just got a bad one or if that is what Julep was going for, but either way I know I won't be wearing it again.


> I was so irritated with both Veronica and Valerie, both were WAY darker than in the Julep swatches


 I feel the same way. I like the way Valerie looks in the swatches but in person it does not look like that. The actual color appears to be several shades off from the swatch. I'm not saying it's a bad color, but it's not something I personally would wear, whereas the color in the swatches I would have liked. The swatches were misleading. If I had known what Valerie really looked like I would have gone with Classic with a Twist last month instead of Boho Glam and being a happier customer.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 20, 2013)

At this time I'm skipping - again. Had they done a lip gloss only set I'd have bought it.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2013)

> At this time I'm skipping - again. Had they done a lip gloss only set I'd have bought it.


 I have a sneaking suspicion that will be one of the sets offered to skippers.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 20, 2013)

I went with boho glam and added on autumn.  I'm usually a classic with a twist so I'm excited to try something new, and I'm a sucker for lipgloss so I knew I'd have to get at least one.  Off to paint my nails


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this time I'm skipping - again. Had they done a lip gloss only set I'd have bought it.
I probably would have too!


----------



## kira685 (Oct 21, 2013)

i skipped because i wasn't interested in the lip gloss.. if the plumper had been the product, i might have gone for the boho glam


----------



## hiheather (Oct 21, 2013)

> I know! I still liked the Winona color, but it was so different from the swatch that I'm sure some people were disappointed.Â


 I was one of those people. I wanted a beige not an ugly green/grey/beige lovechild.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 21, 2013)

Another easy skip. This makes 4 months in a row...


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is an easy skip for me. I'm wondering if I'm feeling kind of over julep because they are being boring (another red, another dark blue, another grey, another orange, etc.) or if it's because I hit a critical mass of polishes where it's harder for things to appeal to me. I know I have a little overload going on but I still was able to find about 10 zoyas I'm interested in yesterday...

Either way, if there was a higher value/more compelling beauty product this month they probably would have had my $20 but not with a lip gloss. I know _they_ put a high value on all their beauty products, but the foot stick, the liner, and now the gloss to me reads as "we're cutting costs."
Exactly how I feel. It feels like the same colors over and over again. And their dark colors, while pretty in the bottle, ALWAYS come out near black. Zoya is definitely winning me over, I really want to try a few more. Will probably wait for another promo code to pop up for them. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'm skipping.  There are only 1 or 2 colors I like and I'm not a big fan of lip gloss.  The Lip Primer is intriguing but I can pick that up anywhere.  I'm going to wait for the mystery box - I'm a sucker for those!!
Yuuup, only like 1 or 2 colors stood out to me but then I realized it's because I already own them. Julep is duping their own colors each month it seems. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm certain their swatches are just photoshopped. The swatch on Lola on the lighter skin is odd like it is hovering over her nail and not actually on it.

Winona last month ended up looking nothing like their swatches.
Absolutely!! It's such obvious photoshop too. Not just how glossy the colors are, but the actual shade as well. They usually NEVER look like that out of the bottle sadly. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another easy skip. This makes 4 months in a row... 




Same here. I forgot to skip the month they had the awful neons in there and ended up just throwing them out.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 21, 2013)

I actually thought the cost of the ultimate upgrade was really reasonable. $75 for 15 items (9 polishes, 5 glosses &amp; 1 lip primer) comes out to $5/item - that's really not that bad. If I liked the whole collection enough I'd definitely go for it and get the jules too. I wish they would go back to including the featured add-on polish, but again even with Autumn added on at $4.99 it's still that $5/item price point. $75-$80 is a lot to pay upfront though so I can see how it seems extreme compared to the usual $50 or $55 upgrade cost.


----------



## Generalissima (Oct 21, 2013)

> Just tried Anastasia's product for first time over my fav Bobbie brown mascara and it worked so well I will never go back to buying waterproof mascaras!


 Yay!!! So glad you liked it btw based off your screen name are you a longhorn? If so awesome


----------



## athenatree (Oct 21, 2013)

I thought about getting something this month, but couldn't really find a set that I was totally in love with.  One of these days I will surprise myself and not skip a month.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 21, 2013)

> Yay!!! So glad you liked it btw based off your screen name are you a longhorn? If so awesome





> Yay!!! So glad you liked it btw based off your screen name are you a longhorn? If so awesome


 I am a Longhorn! Hook 'em! Are you a fan?


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 21, 2013)

So I went back and skipped.   I am betting I can get a better deal on the Nic, Shelia, and Lola. And I bet they do a lip gloss set.


----------



## angismith (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello to all the new people I see! Finally caught up on the November thread ... I sure don't see the love for Julep that I saw when I first started. It does feel like most of the time, once the initial rush of collecting colors is over, that they are duping themselves over and over. However, I didn't want to skip. I want my nail polish "fix" EACH month. But it is getting tougher and tougher to get the colors I really, really want without getting colors I DON'T WANT. And I have such a hard time with the girls' names for the polish. I think I use word association to learn colors. And though I have learned Sheila and Cynthia's names from reading through the threads, I was not that aware of which names went with which colors, except maybe Aisha (which I made a point to remember when I added it on). And Autumn is just too perfect a girls' name for THAT glitter! And, yes, Julep does GREAT glitters! Now I have to go back and make sure I saved my selections and figure out which color is Winter that several of you have mentioned....off to Julep's site!


----------



## tulosai (Oct 21, 2013)

Bombshell for me.  Caved and added Autumn and Cynthia as well.  Also really liked the red, but I have too much red to justify it.


----------



## Hipster (Oct 21, 2013)

Hmmm... tough call. I was *thisclose* to going with Bombshell, but then I remembered I have something verrrrry similar to Nic - China Glaze Velvet Bow. And I'm certain it'll be a dupe. Thoughts??


----------



## AtomicBunny (Oct 21, 2013)

I actually don't want to skip this month but I probably will because of other financial obligations. I really like CWaT box but i'm trying to tell myself i already have a bunch of reds and Cynthia looks like a glitter version of Ginger which i like but already have.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I went back and skipped.   I am betting I can get a better deal on the Nic, Shelia, and Lola. And I bet they do a lip gloss set.

Me too. I figure I can save my points for next month and hopefully good holiday colors.


----------



## s112095 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello Ladies. I've been reading this group for awhile, and a maven since March so i decided to join This group today

I haven't made a decision yet about this collection. I'm CWaT and feel like I have a bunch of these colors already, but they look so pretty. I feel like I should wait and see what comes for holiday, but I want new colors. *end of pouting*


----------



## saarahsmiles (Oct 21, 2013)

Hmmm, I also haven't decided if I should get this month. What I think I'll do is skip and wait for November/December and get the upgrade. I'm mostly thinking stocking stuffers for my besties


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saarahsmiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm, I also haven't decided if I should get this month. What I think I'll do is skip and wait for November/December and get the upgrade. I'm mostly thinking stocking stuffers for my besties

I was thinking I was going to upgrade and use the extras for stocking stuffers but then I realized that I have got a couple more things that I am planning to buy that will do the same things.


----------



## Squidling (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm kind of ho-hum on the selections this month. Like a lot of people have said, I feel like we're getting the same colors over and over. I tried the Modern Beauty Box and added Brielle, the orange creme, but to be honest, I have a hunch I'll go back and skip. I wish they would just let us pick only an add-on instead of a whole box. Brielle is the only color I have the slightest interest in this month.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 21, 2013)

To me, Autumn looks like Jane with red glitter added.  It's beautiful, but I cant justify it as an add-on.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 21, 2013)

I had a moment of sanity and skipped. We'll see if I waver or regret.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 21, 2013)

I got my spooky set order today and it came with a few extras...candy corn, Halloween nail stickers, and a DIY cabochan ring that you paint with your favorite Julep color. I thought they were cute little unexpected extras. My ring is broken but nothing a little super glue won't fix.









I saw a post of someone who made it look like the picture below using a combo of colors. I'm thinking of giving it to my crafty niece to play with who will probably turn it into something purple and sparkly. Adorable extras Julep!


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kind of ho-hum on the selections this month. Like a lot of people have said, I feel like we're getting the same colors over and over. I tried the Modern Beauty Box and added Brielle, the orange creme, but to be honest, I have a hunch I'll go back and skip. I wish they would just let us pick only an add-on instead of a whole box. Brielle is the only color I have the slightest interest in this month. 
I usually get the "IT GIRL" but I am not interested in a Navy Blue satin or light grey creme. I have both of these colors already and am not interested in a Satin finish. The brownish metalic color was pretty but not worth getting the set for just that one. So I switched to BoHo and looking forward to trying that berry color. I already have the cream color from OPI but I love it and want to try the Julep formula. Overall was not impressed with the selections this month but am getting a box so I can get next months, which will be my third month and get the free polish. I may cancel or hold for a while after December though. I can only go thru so much polish for now.


----------



## BerryK (Oct 21, 2013)

Julep posted on Facebook a few minutes ago that Daring, the red gloss is now available as an add-on.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 21, 2013)

I am completely undecided. It's a good thing I have a couple days.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To me, Autumn looks like Jane with red glitter added.  It's beautiful, but I cant justify it as an add-on.

I think Autumn is chunkier and more multidimensional than Jane. I love the way Autumn looks. I reminds me more of Valentines day than it does fall probably because I don't really notice any oranges or browns in the swatches but I see a lot of pink, red, and golden hues.


----------



## magictodo (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BerryK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep posted on Facebook a few minutes ago that Daring, the red gloss is now available as an add-on.

Ugh, it's too bad it's $13.99. I'd like to try it, but that's just too much since I don't know the quality and texture of the gloss. I can buy a premium brand for not much more and know what I'm getting. &lt;waiting on a sale&gt;

Also, did anyone open the lip gloss photo swatches? Like full sized? Holy cow, photoshop much. The gloss is floating over the mouth.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 21, 2013)

> Ugh, it's too bad it's $13.99. I'd like to try it, but that's just too much since I don't know the quality and texture of the gloss. I can buy a premium brand for not much more and know what I'm getting. Also, did anyone open the lip gloss photo swatches? Like full sized? Holy cow, photoshop much. The gloss is floating over the mouth.


 Really??? That pisses me off, I thought they looked pretty pigmented for how "sheer" they were supposed to be...why is it so difficult to do a real swatch I don't get it???!!


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ugh, it's too bad it's $13.99. I'd like to try it, but that's just too much since I don't know the quality and texture of the gloss. I can buy a premium brand for not much more and know what I'm getting. &lt;waiting on a sale&gt;

Also, did anyone open the lip gloss photo swatches? Like full sized? Holy cow, photoshop much. The gloss is floating over the mouth.

Yeah, it was painfully clear it was photoshopped when they had the animated .gif in the preview email for the lip gloss. I also wish they would show swatches where there wasn't all that "lens flare" on the nail, which detracts from the swatch itself.


----------



## alisong (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BerryK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep posted on Facebook a few minutes ago that Daring, the red gloss is now available as an add-on.

Also, if you add it, there's a note : Boxes shipping with Daring may be delayed.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To me, Autumn looks like Jane with red glitter added.  It's beautiful, but I cant justify it as an add-on.

I think Autumn is chunkier and more multidimensional than Jane. I love the way Autumn looks. I reminds me more of Valentines day than it does fall probably because I don't really notice any oranges or browns in the swatches but I see a lot of pink, red, and golden hues.

Hmmm I think you're right and I think once we see swatches (real ones) they will look a lot more red than their pics.


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 21, 2013)

@Alicia Loves I got the ring months ago and loved it! It's really cute, but sadly seems to have disappeared.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 21, 2013)

Despite some issues with shipping and photoshopping, Julep seems to have the most well-curated boxes and professional, modern advertising and stuff. Also they seem to be the most mature. I also appreciate the fact that they have and actual phone number...where you can talk to a real person (at least I think they have been real, perhaps they are photoshopped).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Oct 21, 2013)

I skipped. I ended up throwing away the last lipgloss because it leaked like crazy. Like the brush would force air in and it would start oozing out lipgloss over time. I went on a trip and left most my makeup came back 10 days later to a huge mess in my makeup bag. I ended up having to clean up everything in my makeup bag with wipes it was so sticky.

I liked the boho glam purple color and will probably buy it if they have a deal on it.


----------



## s112095 (Oct 21, 2013)

I skipped. I figure if I was hemming and hawing it wasn't really meant to be.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 21, 2013)

Another easy skip. I really did like the cocoa shimmer from It girl, but not the other two colors. Not interested in gloss at all. I did like Cynthia, but it seems like it would be a close dupe to a couple of other shades I have. Sigh...Julep just doesn't want my money.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 21, 2013)

> Yeah, it was painfully clear it was photoshopped when they had the animated .gif in the preview email for the lip gloss. I also wish they would show swatches where there wasn't all that "lens flare" on the nail, which detracts from the swatch itself.


 I think even the shine on the nails is photoshopped! It is wwwaaaay too perfect.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 21, 2013)

> Despite some issues with shipping and photoshopping, Julep seems to have the most well-curated boxes and professional, modern advertising and stuff. Also they seem to be the most mature. I also appreciate the fact that they have and actual phone number...where you can talk to a real person (at least I think they have been real, perhaps they are photoshopped).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree; I just wish they would improve their email/SMS marketing communications. Ironically, I actually received an email from Julep today saying they tried to send me the selection window email yesterday and it bounced, so they thought they would send me ANOTHER email letting me know that the selection window was open...I was thinking, if the first message bounced (which it actually didn't), why are you sending me another email?? That is one of the reasons email senders get put on blocked lists - when they keep sending to bad addresses! But the sad part is, my email address is not bad. Anyway, I sent them some suggestions for cleaning up their data and doing some email testing to see where they are having delivery issues.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 21, 2013)

Ick, get ready for another round of shipping hell with all subs: I just remembered that Mercury is in retrograde again. That wreaks ninety kinds of havoc with communications, computers, transportation, and shipping.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ick, get ready for another round of shipping hell with all subs: I just remembered that Mercury is in retrograde again. That wreaks ninety kinds of havoc with communications, computers, transportation, and shipping.
That must be why my order from last Tuesday hasn't left WA yet!


----------



## jessrose18 (Oct 21, 2013)

julep cleopatra, beatrix, and dahlia


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 22, 2013)

> I agree; I just wish they would improve their email/SMS marketing communications. Ironically, I actually received an email from Julep today saying they tried to send me the selection window email yesterday and it bounced, so they thought they would send me ANOTHER email letting me know that the selection window was open...I was thinking, if the first message bounced (which it actually didn't), why are you sending me another email?? That is one of the reasons email senders get put on blocked lists - when they keep sending to bad addresses! But the sad part is, my email address is not bad. Anyway, I sent them some suggestions for cleaning up their data and doing some email testing to see where they are having delivery issues.


 I got that email too!! I wonder how many others did?? Also, if the first email bounced back wouldn't the email address be bad making any further emails sent to that address bounce back too or am I wrong??


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif                                                                                                                                                                        
@Alicia Loves I got the ring months ago and loved it! It's really cute, but sadly seems to have disappeared. 

When I was looking up what to do with the ring I noticed they've given them out a few times before. It's a really cute concept! I always eat the candy corn right away which is bizarre because I hate candy corn. If it's sitting in front of me I can't help it. It looks so colorful like it should be tasty but nope still hate it lol


----------



## Generalissima (Oct 22, 2013)

> I am a Longhorn! Hook 'em! Are you a fan?


 Indeed I am! My whole family went to UT and I'm the state black sheep Thinking of doing my graduate degree there though.


----------



## redjill (Oct 22, 2013)

> Ick, get ready for another round of shipping hell with all subs: I just remembered that Mercury is in retrograde again. That wreaks ninety kinds of havoc with communications, computers, transportation, and shipping.


 Pretty much! I'm glad I'm not the only one who's into astrology.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 22, 2013)

> > I agree; I just wish they would improve their email/SMS marketing communications. Ironically, I actually received an email from Julep today saying they tried to send me the selection window email yesterday and it bounced, so they thought they would send me ANOTHER email letting me know that the selection window was open...I was thinking, if the first message bounced (which it actually didn't), why are you sending me another email?? That is one of the reasons email senders get put on blocked lists - when they keep sending to bad addresses! But the sad part is, my email address is not bad. Anyway, I sent them some suggestions for cleaning up their data and doing some email testing to see where they are having delivery issues.
> 
> 
> I got that email too!! I wonder how many others did?? Also, if the first email bounced back wouldn't the email address be bad making any further emails sent to that address bounce back too or am I wrong??


 I also got that email! I had received the email the first time and even logged in and made my selections. It's ironic because most of the time I do not receive emails from Julep and just get info from here, this was one of the first times I actually did receive an email and I got a follow up email apologizing that I did not get the initial email... LOL.


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 22, 2013)

> I also got that email! I had received the email the first time and even logged in and made my selections. It's ironic because most of the time I do not receive emails from Julep and just get info from here, this was one of the first times I actually did receive an email and I got a follow up email apologizing that I did not get the initial email... LOL.


 While I didn't get a selection email or the follow up email... Even more evidence that Julep needs to figure out their email system!


----------



## yunii (Oct 22, 2013)

I gave up on receiving their emails. I just come on here to see their updates.


----------



## Rochellena (Oct 22, 2013)

I think this is the first month I'm actually going to get since I joined in May. I really wanted last month's, but alas, finances didn't allow it. I really like It Girl. My polish collection is still young and small, so I didn't really have any similar colors, and I'm excited for the satin finish on the blue.


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok, I'm a studio photographer, so as far as "photoshopping" the nails go, here's my thoughts (at least)

The nails probably aren't as "photoshopped" as you think they are. They're shot in a portrait studio, with studio lighting that's color-controlled. Those long ass shine reflections? As best as I can tell, those are strip softboxes. You're seeing their reflection, just like catchlights in the eyes in regular portraiture. Photographers use color critical monitors and also color calibrate everything, including their lights. From what I've seen, the colors are mostly accurate from the monitor to the real product, but little variances come down to the fact that most peoples' monitors are A) Not calibrated (so they're usually throwing a big blue cast that most people don't notice, but it's there) and B) too bright, so everything on the screen looks brighter than it does in real life.

So there you go. That's my 0.02. The colors on the site are accurate. The users' monitors are not. Basically.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm leaning towards skipping. 






I just don't need another lipgloss &amp; the 3 colors that I love this month:  Aisha, Cynthia, &amp; Nic are all in different boxes.

It's just hard for me to skip since I have taken a box the last 2 months &amp; would get a free nail polish this month if I take a box.  Still deciding, but I know I should just skip.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 22, 2013)

> Ok, I'm a studio photographer, so as far as "photoshopping" the nails go, here's my thoughts (at least) The nails probably aren't as "photoshopped" as you think they are. They're shot in a portrait studio, with studio lighting that's color-controlled. Those long ass shine reflections? As best as I can tell, those are strip softboxes. You're seeing their reflection, just like catchlights in the eyes in regular portraiture. Photographers use color critical monitors and also color calibrate everything, including their lights. From what I've seen, the colors are mostly accurate from the monitor to the real product, but little variances come down to the fact that most peoples' monitors are A) Not calibrated (so they're usually throwing a big blue cast that most people don't notice, but it's there) and B) too bright, so everything on the screen looks brighter than it does in real life. So there you go. That's my 0.02. The colors on the site are accurate. The users' monitors are not. Basically.


 I don't think the color is photoshopped on but the pictures have a lot of work done to them. I think their retouchers don't have the color in front of them and the colors have always been off for me with Julep. More of a brightness issue as in the color shows up and it is fluorescent when the picture is softer more muted tones. I have a friend who professionally retouches photos (recently got offered a job with David LaChapelle) and I know he is chosen as a retoucher for his ability to make the image ideal looking more than accurate in the swatches seem retouched in that manner to me. The nails almost look cartoony from being blurred and sharpened so much. I know monitor is not way off either, I do a lot of print design and have to work with color adjusting pictures a lot.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 22, 2013)

It's crazy that so many bloggers have great swatch photos, but julep's leave so much to be desired. Sounds like they need to get some tips.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 22, 2013)

> Ok, I'm a studio photographer, so as far as "photoshopping" the nails go, here's my thoughts (at least) The nails probably aren't as "photoshopped" as you think they are. They're shot in a portrait studio, with studio lighting that's color-controlled. Those long ass shine reflections? As best as I can tell, those are strip softboxes. You're seeing their reflection, just like catchlights in the eyes in regular portraiture. Photographers use color critical monitors and also color calibrate everything, including their lights. From what I've seen, the colors are mostly accurate from the monitor to the real product, but little variances come down to the fact that most peoples' monitors are A) Not calibrated (so they're usually throwing a big blue cast that most people don't notice, but it's there) and B) too bright, so everything on the screen looks brighter than it does in real life. So there you go. That's my 0.02. The colors on the site are accurate. The users' monitors are not. Basically.


 As a fellow photog I agree with this.


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: It's crazy that so many bloggers have great swatch photos, but julep's leave so much to be desired. Sounds like they need to get some tips.

Other way around. The bloggers generally don't do any sort of studio lighting, whereas Julep obviously does. The people that shoot Julep's swatches are most likely people who specialize in product photography. Bloggers generally just take snaps in their bathroom or backyard.

What is "better" is subjective. Lots of people LOVE Instagram, but is it "better" than a real photographer's work? They're unique products aimed at specific audiences.


----------



## Grau (Oct 22, 2013)

I've decided to skip this month as none of the colors wowed me. I upgraded for October's full and now my nails are all breaking off from hypothyroidism that I just developed! Sad.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Grau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've decided to skip this month as none of the colors wowed me. I upgraded for October's full and now my nails are all breaking off from hypothyroidism that I just developed! Sad.
I went through that, a lot of my hair falling out, and the other fun symptoms of hypothyroidism.  Trust me, once you get it under control your nails will get better.  Good luck!


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Other way around. The bloggers generally don't do any sort of studio lighting, whereas Julep obviously does. The people that shoot Julep's swatches are most likely people who specialize in product photography. Bloggers generally just take snaps in their bathroom or backyard.

What is "better" is subjective. Lots of people LOVE Instagram, but is it "better" than a real photographer's work? They're unique products aimed at specific audiences.

I think blogger swatches are more useful to people because it shows the nails in everyday "regular" lighting. I'm not hanging out in a photo studio most of the time, so while it's nice to see the lovely clean presentation, it's not exactly relevant to me. I'm a graphic designer so most of my monitors are calibrated fairly well, and I still think the Julep swatches are a little off in some cases (Winona is definitely not what I expected!). Obviously the Julep swatches are "better" quality photos, and I love the clean professionalism and appreciate that they take the time to do swatches on different skin tones. But it's nice to see both the realistic shots from bloggers as well as the studio pics.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, I'm a studio photographer

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


As a fellow photog I agree with this.
  Props to both of you! I have zero photography skills and have been trying to learn. It's sooo much harder than it seems


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 22, 2013)

I went back to check the swatches again to be CERTAIN I wanted to skip. There are only 4 colors that interest me: Alexandra: Blonde creme Cynthia: Desert sand microglitter Lola: Moonlit night blue satin Autumn: Burnt red-orange multidimensional glitter top coat I'm REALLY hoping they will offer sets later in November so I can pick up these 4. I have the Jules for a free box, but I don't really want the lip products or any of the other colors in the collection.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think blogger swatches are more useful to people because it shows the nails in everyday "regular" lighting.* I'm not hanging out in a photo studio most of the time, so while it's nice to see the lovely clean presentation, it's not exactly relevant to me.* I'm a graphic designer so most of my monitors are calibrated fairly well, and I still think the Julep swatches are a little off in some cases (Winona is definitely not what I expected!). Obviously the Julep swatches are "better" quality photos, and I love the clean professionalism and appreciate that they take the time to do swatches on different skin tones. But it's nice to see both the realistic shots from bloggers as well as the studio pics. 
Basically this. We live life outside of a studio, and what it "really" looks like is pretty useless to me. Also, the argument that it's *our* monitors that aren't calibrated properly therefore Julep is in the right is extraordinarily pretentious. If that is the case, then the majority of people's screens and calibrated improperly then it's still the default. The best analogy I can think of is -- in an orchestra, everyone tunes to the first chair first violinist. Now, violins tend to tune flat because that's what happens when the strings start loosening, and violinists are pretty sensitive to tuning sharp. However, as long as the entire orchestra is in tune with itself, there isn't really an issue even if the first violinist was flat. It might bother the few people with perfect pitch, but it's not super relevant, considering the tuning of the A key has risen in the last few hundred years as well. So if Julep's colours are "correct" to them and the few people with "correct" monitor colouring but useless to most people's "not correct" monitor calibration, then the picture itself is still not correct.

I mean, it's not even like Julep's photos are particularly flattering. Their swatch for Blakely (which is a dupe for Love &amp; Peace &amp; OPI and Essie For the Twill of It) is hardly even inspiring:





I mean the biggest comparison I can think of would be looking at swatches for Dance Legend's multichromes today. Leah Ann put them up next to The Polishaholic's swatches, are pretty *plain* in comparison, so you can see the difference between a company's studio shots and "real life" shots. While they're not necessarily close, I wouldn't say I would necessarily feel betrayed when I get the polishes and they're not nearly as shiny as the studio shots whereas for Julep I'm not even sure when half the time the polishes look a certain way on *my* screen and everyone else's screens and then they turn out completely different.

I do appreciate Julep putting in the work to swatch for us, but it'd be nice if they took a page out of some other companies' books then.


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 22, 2013)

I like the products but I skipped. It would have been $25 for everything and i just would rather save that and go to Sephora. I mean, 2 months of boxes is almost $50 and I'd rather get a Sephoras Favorites.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 23, 2013)

With them being studio shots they should be able to photoshop less and have a more accurate color.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Grau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've decided to skip this month as none of the colors wowed me. I upgraded for October's full and now my nails are all breaking off from hypothyroidism that I just developed! Sad.

I hear ya! Stay positive, I know how frustrating that is.



I have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis, which involves hypothyroidism, and it took me a short while to get my nails back on track to being strong and healthy but once I understood my supplement intake and balanced it out they went back to normal and are even healthier now! Don't stress



I hope you feel better soon, as well as your nails!

I'm hoping the polishes I chose for November are prettier in person than they look on the computer....I have high hopes, but you never know


----------



## rainpetal (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm so conflicted.  I really want to get my a box this month, but I have so many polishes and I'm so bad about painting my nails that it seems like an epic waste of money.

How often do you all change your nail polish?  I get so frustrated when my nails chip within a day or two and I hate the idea of redoing my nails every 2-3 days because it takes time I don't really have.  I just wish I could get a nail polish to survive through the work week.  5 days is all I'm asking here people!


----------



## tulosai (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so conflicted.  I really want to get my a box this month, but I have so many polishes and I'm so bad about painting my nails that it seems like an epic waste of money.

How often do you all change your nail polish?  I get so frustrated when my nails chip within a day or two and I hate the idea of redoing my nails every 2-3 days because it takes time I don't really have.  I just wish I could get a nail polish to survive through the work week.  5 days is all I'm asking here people!
It varies EXTREMELY how often I change it. I can go about a week without chippage bad enough that I feel I *have* to change it, but I can only go about 4-5 without any chippage at all no matter what I do.  Sometimes I get bored and change it after 2-3 days. Sometimes I am crazy busy/lazy and leave it on for 2 weeks even though it looks like utter crap.  It really depends.

Do you use both a base and top coat? If so have you tried different bases and top coats to see if they work better for you? Sometimes certain polishes also work better than otehrs for some people regardless of the topcoat issue.  For instance, color club chips on me within 3 days no matter what I do; Opi stays on me for at least 5 days barring catastrophy.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so conflicted.  I really want to get my a box this month, but I have so many polishes and I'm so bad about painting my nails that it seems like an epic waste of money.

How often do you all change your nail polish?  I get so frustrated when my nails chip within a day or two and I hate the idea of redoing my nails every 2-3 days because it takes time I don't really have.  I just wish I could get a nail polish to survive through the work week.  5 days is all I'm asking here people!

  I change my polish most days because I like to.  But depending on the polish I could go a week.  Zoya is a week. A Zoya pixie dust with a clear top coat involves me using the aluminum foil method to get it off.   Most Julep is about three days.  I might as well not put on anything from Essie because it slides right off.  Other polishes have different staying powers.   It is a matter of finding the right top coat and base coat that works for you and the polish.   Right now I am using Orly bonder base coat and Seche vite top coat.   I have the Sally Hansen fast dry top coat to try but I have not gotten around to it yet. 

Glitters to me have more staying power than other finishes.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
  I change my polish most days because I like to.  But depending on the polish I could go a week.  Zoya is a week. A Zoya pixie dust with a clear top coat involves me using the aluminum foil method to get it off.   Most Julep is about three days.  I might as well not put on anything from Essie because it slides right off.  Other polishes have different staying powers.   It is a matter of finding the right top coat and base coat that works for you and the polish.   Right now I am using Orly bonder base coat and Seche vite top coat.   I have the Sally Hansen fast dry top coat to try but I have not gotten around to it yet. 

Glitters to me have more staying power than other finishes.
I couldn't get Essie to stay on me for anything till I found their no chips ahead top coat.  For me if I use that with the polish it will stay 5-6 days.  If I don't use it I'm like you- 3 days tops.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I couldn't get Essie to stay on me for anything till I found their no chips ahead top coat.  For me if I use that with the polish it will stay 5-6 days.  If I don't use it I'm like you- 3 days tops.

Good to know.  I will pick one up next time I run across it.  Because I am dying to try the Twin Sweater Set color.


----------



## rainpetal (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you use both a base and top coat? If so have you tried different bases and top coats to see if they work better for you? 

Since I'm just getting into nail polish, I've only tried 1 base coat and 1 top coat so far.  I'm thinking I should at least try the Seche Vite top coat next because everyone seems to rave about it, but I'll take any additional recommendations you might have.

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Most Julep is about three days. 

Nice to know I'm not the only one at least.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Since I'm just getting into nail polish, I've only tried 1 base coat and 1 top coat so far.  I'm thinking I should at least try the Seche Vite top coat next because everyone seems to rave about it, but I'll take any additional recommendations you might have.

Nice to know I'm not the only one at least.


Pros to Seche: best shine, quick drying time

Cons to Sech: shrinkage, massive amounts of chemicals

I do like Julep's Freedom top coat but I don't have the patience to set and let it dry old school.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 23, 2013)

Not sure if this was posted here yet but the Halloween sets are 30% off today only with the code TREAT30! I'm guessing they probably won't arrive before Halloween but I picked up the Creepy duo (Florence &amp; Lucy) for $6.99!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure if this was posted here yet but the Halloween sets are 30% off today only with the code TREAT30! I'm guessing they probably won't arrive before Halloween but I picked up the Creepy duo (Florence &amp; Lucy) for $6.99! 
Did you get an email about this?

I just got a response from Julep about not receiving emails, but I didn't get anything about this code.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 23, 2013)

> I'm so conflicted. Â I really want to get my a box this month, but I have so many polishes and I'm so bad about painting my nails that it seems like an epic waste of money. How often do you all change your nail polish? Â I get so frustrated when my nails chip within a day or two and I hate the idea of redoing my nails every 2-3 days because it takes time I don't really have. Â I just wish I could get a nail polishÂ to survive through the work week. Â 5 days is all I'm asking here people!


 I used to change my polish every day because it would chip. Then I finally found a base &amp; top coat that works for me- Zoya Anchor &amp; Armor. I've gotten julep polish to last a week with that combo. You really do have to keep trying til you find one that works for you!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure if this was posted here yet but the Halloween sets are 30% off today only with the code TREAT30! I'm guessing they probably won't arrive before Halloween but I picked up the Creepy duo (Florence &amp; Lucy) for $6.99! 
Did you get an email about this?

I just got a response from Julep about not receiving emails, but I didn't get anything about this code.  

Nope. Someone posted about it in a swap group on FB though.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope. Someone posted about it in a swap group on FB though. 
Ok, thanks so much.

I am hoping my email problems w/Julep are all cleared up.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ah. It didn't go out in an email because it's apart of their 10 days of Trick or Treat. It was the "treat" for Day 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://apps.facebook.com/juleptrickortreat/pages/ccccf6ca686f4190


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure if this was posted here yet but the Halloween sets are 30% off today only with the code TREAT30! I'm guessing they probably won't arrive before Halloween but I picked up the Creepy duo (Florence &amp; Lucy) for $6.99! 
OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING!!! I got the Creepy and the Candy Corn sets. Total of 5 polishes for $16.09. Julep has some amazing deals. These colors are overall great for fall and Spring too so I am not locked into something that is too seasonal


----------



## redjill (Oct 23, 2013)

> I couldn't get Essie to stay on me for anything till I found their no chips ahead top coat. Â For me if I use that with the polish it will stay 5-6 days. Â If I don't use it I'm like you- 3 days tops.


 The downside with No Chips Ahead is that it takes an eternity to dry. I've put it on in the morning and 24 hours later I had sheet smudges on my nails from the night before.


----------



## redjill (Oct 23, 2013)

> Not sure if this was posted here yet but the Halloween sets are 30% off today only with the code TREAT30! I'm guessing they probably won't arrive before Halloween but I picked up the Creepy duo (Florence &amp; Lucy) for $6.99!Â


 Poo. I already bought a set a few days ago for $9.99. Hopefully I'll get it for Halloween though.


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so conflicted.  I really want to get my a box this month, but I have so many polishes and I'm so bad about painting my nails that it seems like an epic waste of money.

How often do you all change your nail polish?  I get so frustrated when my nails chip within a day or two and I hate the idea of redoing my nails every 2-3 days because it takes time I don't really have.  I just wish I could get a nail polish to survive through the work week.  5 days is all I'm asking here people!
I change mine every 3 - 4 days give or take. I usually add another top coat on day 2 or 3 and can make it last 5 days that way. The Julep polymer topcoat is really amazing and gives that high gloss finish that makes your nails look "just done". Investing in a good top coat is a must if you want your nails to last 5 days, which is a very attainable goal. I used to get my nails done once a week or 2-3 times a month. A manicure will run me anywhere from $8-$20 let alone if I did a pedicure once a month. I could spend up to $100 plus tip a month just on basic mani/pedis. 

Now, I justify it by spending $20 a month on my Julep subscription and getting some great deals here and there. I buy my own basic supplies like nail polish remover and pads, files, etc. Ultimately I spend no more than $50 a month, which sounds like a lot, but some of the polishes make great gifts it I don't love the color and it also gives me a reason to sit still once or twice a week (usually twice, but only because it's fun). It's my ME TIME and I am getting pretty good at doing my own nails sometimes even better than at the salon. I have the luxury of touching up a chip or changing the color completely if I decide I don't like it. Take your time with the process and it will be worth it in the end. 

Maybe it's time to skip a month and organize what you have. I too have way more polish than I will probably ever use and will have to skip some months coming up, but Juleps are easy to use up since they are half the size of other polishes. Ultimately, I hear ya about wasting your money if you aren't using them. Hope this motivates and helps.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so conflicted.  I really want to get my a box this month, but I have so many polishes and I'm so bad about painting my nails that it seems like an epic waste of money.

How often do you all change your nail polish?  I get so frustrated when my nails chip within a day or two and I hate the idea of redoing my nails every 2-3 days because it takes time I don't really have.  I just wish I could get a nail polish to survive through the work week.  5 days is all I'm asking here people!
I usually change mine every 3-4 days. I just have commitment issues


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2013)

November is my anniversary with Julep does anyone know if I get my anniversary points if I skip this month?


----------



## casby (Oct 24, 2013)

My anniversary month was October and I haven't taken a box since February and I still received the anniversary points. (I really dislike the fact that Julep went from polish+lotion to polish+makeup I don't like Julep makeup (or the random yellow in most of thr it girl boxes) so I skip.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

I was going to upgrade, but now that I've thought about it more, I'm skipping.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 24, 2013)

I decided to skip. This will be my first time.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The downside with No Chips Ahead is that it takes an eternity to dry. I've put it on in the morning and 24 hours later I had sheet smudges on my nails from the night before.
Yes I only use it with essie polishes for that reason but that sounds extreme (the next morning thing).  Usually if I let it set, for real, doing nothing, for 20 minutes it is fine.  It i always fascinating to me how different people have different reactions to the same polishes. You'd think all nails would be created equal


----------



## AMaas (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got that email too!! I wonder how many others did?? Also, if the first email bounced back wouldn't the email address be bad making any further emails sent to that address bounce back too or am I wrong??
That's correct, @stephstrong!  My thought is that Julep is *trying* to make improvements which is why they sent the follow-up message to begin with.  They did respond to my email feedback yesterday with some encouraging news:

"We have switched to a new email platform and some email accounts are making sure that we are a credible address. We sincerely apologize if this has effected you in anyway. Our Marketing team is working hard to improve this for our customers."


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

Okay, so I changed my mind again and upgraded, but just with the one lip gloss, I chose the upgrade with the Charming lip gloss.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2013)

I had settled on It Girl with Cynthia and Autumn, but the more I think about it, the closer I am to just skipping.  I have *epic* amounts of polish, I won't skip Square Hue, and I've signed up for Scratch nail wraps starting with November's box.  Eh, officially skipping Julep.  If I'm *this* ambivalent about it, I shouldn't get it.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 24, 2013)

When do the skipping offers usually go out? Since it looks like a lot of people skipped there might be some good deals to be had.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

So, I went back and forth a few times with my selection for November, and now I have three separate confirmation emails. There is no way they would charge me three times, right?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, I went back and forth a few times with my selection for November, and now I have three separate confirmation emails. There is no way they would charge me three times, right?
The latest confirmation you receive -- no matter how many times you change things around -- replaces the previous one every time.  You could change fifteen times and get fifteen confirmations, but unless something goes inexplicably and epically wrong, you should only end up with one charge.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

> The latest confirmation you receive -- no matter how many times you change things around -- replaces the previous one every time. Â You could change fifteen times and get fifteen confirmations, but unless something goes inexplicably andÂ epically wrong, you should only end up with one charge.


 Thanks.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 24, 2013)

Totally off topic, but does anyone know what became of the Mint Condition Pedi Creme?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Totally off topic, but does anyone know what became of the Mint Condition Pedi Creme?

It was discontinued since it was under the old look.

This, right?


----------



## JC327 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My anniversary month was October and I haven't taken a box since February and I still received the anniversary points. (I really dislike the fact that Julep went from polish+lotion to polish+makeup I don't like Julep makeup (or the random yellow in most of thr it girl boxes) so I skip.
Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 25, 2013)

I skipped because I was only interested in Cynthia and Autumn and they will probably offer it cheaper later on. Also the lip gloss described as black honey made me think of Clinique black honey.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 25, 2013)

> I had settled on It Girl with Cynthia and Autumn, but the more I think about it, the closer I am to just skipping. Â I have *epic* amounts of polish, I won't skip Square Hue, and I've signed up for Scratch nail wraps starting with November's box. Â Eh, officially skipping Julep. Â If I'm *this* ambivalent about it, I shouldn't get it.


 PLEASE let us know how you like scratch! I've been thinking about getting it, but, like you, I have a butt ton of polish. I've only used ncla nail wraps, but I love them. I have some incoco to try.


----------



## Squidling (Oct 25, 2013)

I went back and skipped. I haven't been too impressed lately and I'm not at all feeling the lip gloss/plumper/primer hootenanny. I would have gone for a fun lip butter or something like an all over color stick. It seems like every sub is throwing lip gloss at us this month.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 25, 2013)

Man, I got my "so you skipped" email. I am underwhelmed. Three sets all at 19.99. The cleanser and sponge, the rock star hand cream, top coat and oxygen treatment and Valerie, Cleopatra, and Missy


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 25, 2013)

It was really hard for me to skip this month.  Nail polish and lip products are my favorite things.  Plus, I would have gotten the free polish for taking a box 3 months in a row.  

But, I skipped...and actually I'm glad.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Man, I got my "so you skipped" email. I am underwhelmed. Three sets all at 19.99. The cleanser and sponge, the rock star hand cream, top coat and oxygen treatment and Valerie, Cleopatra, and Missy
Lol, and those are all available to any of us on the "Maven Exclusives" area of the shop, I just saw those earlier today.


----------



## Katyagirl (Oct 25, 2013)

I also ended up skipping. It was a little tough since there were a few colors I'd fallen in love with after a few days of staring at them (Autumn, Cynthia, and Aisha), but I'm still thinking I'll be able to get them at a decent price in the future. Plus it'll be good to wait for blogger swatches. And, more money to spend in December! 





I was really disappointed with the skip options too. I would be tempted by the one with October's most popular colors if I hadn't already gotten Missy in my box. Oh well...


----------



## AMaas (Oct 25, 2013)

> It was discontinued since it was under the old look. This, right?


 Actually I was talking about the newer one that was only available with Intro Boxes for a while. Blue tube with white letters.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 25, 2013)

I was at sephora this afternoon ans there were several holiday sets. I restrained myself from picking up one of them.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was at sephora this afternoon ans there were several holiday sets. I restrained myself from picking up one of them.

OOoooooo, what did they look like?!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 25, 2013)

> OOoooooo, what did they look like?!


 I didn't look to close because I was distracted by the super shiney Nail Inc. Sets. But there were a couple of different six polish sets that I don't see online. And a several treatment sets that are showing online. There was a real pretty green but I had just picked up a zoya green that I want to look at first.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 25, 2013)

I was just looking around on the julep site and saw the wizard of oz set will the available to purchase on the site soon.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I didn't look to close because I was distracted by the super shiney Nail Inc. Sets. But there were a couple of different six polish sets that I don't see online. And a several treatment sets that are showing online. There was a real pretty green but I had just picked up a zoya green that I want to look at first.

I'd totally listen to what the Nails Inc. sets look like too LOL, I'm easy going!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It was discontinued since it was under the old look.

This, right?




Actually I was talking about the newer one that was only available with Intro Boxes for a
while. Blue tube with white letters. I was wondering that too.  I was interested in it.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 25, 2013)

> I'd totally listen to what the Nails Inc. sets look like too LOL, I'm easy going! opc1:


 It is a 12 count mini set in a silver glitter colored box. If you look at it online you can't tell how much it sparkles. But I didn't get it either. I had my heart set on the Deborah Lippman set which they didn't have.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 25, 2013)

> Man, I got my "so you skipped" email. I am underwhelmed. Three sets all at 19.99. The cleanser and sponge, the rock star hand cream, top coat and oxygen treatment and Valerie, Cleopatra, and Missy


 I was disappointed that they didn't offer any of the colors from this collection like they normally do.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was disappointed that they didn't offer any of the colors from this collection like they normally do.
I know, right?

Maybe they will after the Maven boxes are sent out.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Man, I got my "so you skipped" email. I am underwhelmed. Three sets all at 19.99. The cleanser and sponge, the rock star hand cream, top coat and oxygen treatment and Valerie, Cleopatra, and Missy
I was disappointed that they didn't offer any of the colors from this collection like they normally do. 
I thought some people were upset last month that Casper was in the skip offers, when there were people who bought boxes just to get that polish.  Maybe they are responding to that.  From a marketing perspective, it certainly make sense for Julep to change things so that there's more incentive to buy a box as opposed to waiting to see if there's a better combination if you skip.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 25, 2013)

> I thought some people were upset last month that Casper was in the skip offers, when there were people who bought boxes just to get that polish.Â  Maybe they are responding to that.Â  From a marketing perspective, it certainly make sense for Julep to change things so that there's more incentive to buy a box as opposed to waiting to see if there's a better combination if you skip.


 That's true. I was just hoping they would do it again. Lol


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 25, 2013)

Wait so if you choose to skip a month they give you other "special" options of polish to buy???


----------



## autopilot (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wait so if you choose to skip a month they give you other "special" options of polish to buy???
Sort of... they sometimes send emails with other offers, but this month's offers kind of suck and are not exclusive either. In the past they've had some almost "secret store-like" offers.

Maybe they are learning, like others have said, that by doing that, people are skipping in order to wait for something better. Not a great incentive to take your box.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 25, 2013)

> Sort of... they sometimes send emails with other offers, but this month's offers kind of suck and are not exclusive either. In the past they've had some almost "secret store-like" offers. Maybe they are learning, like others have said, that by doing that, people are skipping in order to wait for something better. Not a great incentive to take your box.


 This was my first month to skip since I joined. There really weren't any combos that were good for me, so I was looking forward to the offers for skippers. Normally I would go for the modern beauty and add on the polishes I like, but since I really didn't want the nude gloss, I ultimately skipped. I'm sure they will have a few sets of the new colors available later in the month!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm wondering how far Julep's social media stretch is supposed to go. Whenever I see reviews about the company (as a corporate view) they're always talking about the success from their ability to brand through social media and shift with the market demand.

As in, basically, I'm wondering if they also track forums/topics like MuT (or Julep resell/trade) where there's a high traffic and discussion about their products that aren't necessarily presented right in front of them.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 25, 2013)

> I'm wondering how far Julep's social media stretch is supposed to go. Whenever I see reviews about the company (as a corporate view) they're always talking about the success from their ability to brand through social media and shift with the market demand. As in, basically, I'm wondering if they also track forums/topics like MuT (or Julep resell/trade) where there's a high traffic and discussion about their products that aren't necessarily presented right in front of them.


 I think they are just referring to Facebook, twitter, and pinterest maybe Google plus and other smaller social media sites.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think they are just referring to Facebook, twitter, and pinterest maybe Google plus and other smaller social media sites.
Yes, but for a company that's supposed to be social media savvy, I think it's hard to say they aren't aware other places of discussion? People on reddit are going to talk no matter what... maybe Julep doesn't think it pertains to them if the comments are not being presented directly to them. Who knows.


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 26, 2013)

FWIW, I'm a member of a very large, well known music forum, and it's a pretty accepted and known fact that the major record labels as well as artists, lurk on there to gauge fan feedback. I'd be willing to bet Julep does the same. It's good business.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 26, 2013)

> I'm wondering how far Julep's social media stretch is supposed to go. Whenever I see reviews about the company (as a corporate view) they're always talking about the success from their ability to brand through social media and shift with the market demand. As in, basically, I'm wondering if they also track forums/topics like MuT (or Julep resell/trade) where there's a high traffic and discussion about their products that aren't necessarily presented right in front of them.


 I bet they at least lurk around. But I wonder if they take into account that the people on MUT are a little more savy than the average consumer.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 26, 2013)

Got this email from Julep just now:






Isn't that Lola (the new blue satin color)?  Didn't see it listed on sale though.  There are a few I've been wanting listed though... like Char and Fiore.

Here's the link if anyone needs it:  http://www.julep.com/play-in-the-dark.html?campaign_id=7858808-102860919-email-TLP&amp;utm_campaign=131026_play-in-the-dark&amp;utm_content=hero&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=exacttarget


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 26, 2013)

The dark blue is listed as Kristy


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The dark blue is listed as Kristy
I think kristy and lola are basically the same color. Only difference is kristy is a creme and lola is a satin


----------



## alpina0560 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was at sephora this afternoon ans there were several holiday sets. I restrained myself from picking up one of them.
Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OOoooooo, what did they look like?!


I know I saw this one in my Sephora a few days ago..





http://www.sephora.com/extraordinary-color-kit-P383338?skuId=1542075

- 0.27 oz x 4 Color Treat in Holy, Rita, Zelda, Paris
- 0.27 oz Freedomâ„¢ Polymer Top Coat
- Mini Clutch


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I know I saw this one in my Sephora a few days ago..





http://www.sephora.com/extraordinary-color-kit-P383338?skuId=1542075

- 0.27 oz x 4 Color Treat in Holy, Rita, Zelda, Paris
- 0.27 oz Freedomâ„¢ Polymer Top Coat
- Mini Clutch 
Looks like some polishes are getting the silver lid treatment.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 26, 2013)

Is this darks sale today's Halloween 'treat'? Julep hasn't got their FB page together- they still have no treat or trick listed for today.


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 26, 2013)

Did everyone get the email about voting for what items will be in the secret store?? I didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## susanleia (Oct 26, 2013)

I actually ordered this months box. I skipped last month even though I loved the 2 colors because I didn't need another eyeliner. I got the It Girl box with Autumn as an add on. The geek in me got Autumn so I can doing fire-y nails for the Catching Fire premiere... not that I plan my nails around movies I'm going to see. That would be weird.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 26, 2013)

@susanleia I cannot wait for that movie to come out. I have already made plans to take my daughter and one of her friends. I think I will do their nails in some type of fire-y color. Weird- naw


----------



## redjill (Oct 27, 2013)

> Is this darks sale today's Halloween 'treat'? Julep hasn't got their FB page together- they still have no treat or trick listed for today.


 You can still click on old trick or treat posts to get to today's. Today was a free bottle of Estelle with a $20 purchase.


----------



## redjill (Oct 27, 2013)

There's only 20 minutes left but the code is FREETREAT.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There's only 20 minutes left but the code is FREETREAT.

Gah!  So sad I missed this.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 27, 2013)

Shouldn't they be on day six already? I checked last night and day five hadn't updated till late. And it doesn't look like six is updated yet.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Shouldn't they be on day six already? I checked last night and day five hadn't updated till late. And it doesn't look like six is updated yet.
Yeah this is what i meant.  I checked at 8pm last night or close to it and it still wouldn't let me click on 5.  I know how to get to the trick or treat page.

I find this to be super annoying an unprofessional, not to mention money losing on their part. I wouldn't have spent the $20 to get the free Estelle, but lots of people may have, and that's great for them- they are still making a lot more than they otherwise would by offering the sale.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did everyone get the email about voting for what items will be in the secret store?? I didn't




You know I didn't get it, @stephstrong!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Oct 27, 2013)

Heads up for those of you who don't already know this (but you probably do, you savvy ladies!) - the FIRST20 promo code appears to still be working. 

Also, I emailed Julep last week because I never received the promo for the free bottle of polish if you take 3 monthly boxes in a row (I have NEVER skipped a box), and they graciously sent me an offer code via email with an apology.

Cheers and Happy Sunday!


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 27, 2013)

> Heads up for those of you who don't already know this (but you probably do, you savvy ladies!) - the FIRST20 promo code appears to still be working.Â  Also, I emailed Julep last week because I never received the promo for the free bottle of polish if you take 3 monthly boxes in a row (I have NEVER skipped a box), and they graciously sent me an offer code via email with an apology. Cheers and Happy Sunday!


 Now what is this about???!!!! I don't understand why I get some emails but not others I would think if it was an issue with my email wouldn't I not get any????


----------



## AMaas (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Now what is this about???!!!!

I don't understand why I get some emails but not others I would think if it was an issue with my email wouldn't I not get any????
Confusing ,isn't it?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've posted about this before so apologies to those who have already read this but I think it's helpful to understand.  It's because email service providers have their own spam protection systems in place.  So if an email looks suspicious (even if it really is harmless, like Julep's are), or if a sender has a bad sending reputation (they have sent lots of emails to bad addresses, so a lot of their messages bounce on a regular basis), email service providers may block some or all of the emails from ever even getting to your Inbox (or even to your Junk mail folder) because their messages get triggered as "Spam."  I think this is precisely why Julep has been having issues and why we sometimes get their emails and then we don't get others. 

Plus, they just switched from MailChimp to Emma for email service, too - so it's going to take a while for their IP address to be recognized as a "safe" sender with some email service providers.

Also, I should clarify that I did not get any email for the First20 promo - I just saw other MUTers posting about it.  I'm not sure where that one started!


----------



## AMaas (Oct 27, 2013)

Ironically enough, I just received this offer via email!


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 27, 2013)

> Confusing ,isn't it?Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've posted about this before so apologies to those who have already read this but I think it's helpful to understand.Â  It's because email service providers have their own spam protection systems in place.Â  So if an email looks suspicious (even if it really is harmless, like Julep's are), or if a sender has a bad sending reputation (they have sent lots of emails to bad addresses, so a lot of their messages bounce on a regular basis), email service providers may block some or all of the emails from ever even getting to your Inbox (or even to your Junk mail folder) because their messages get triggered as "Spam."Â  I think this is precisely why Julep has been having issues and why we sometimes get their emails and then we don't get others.Â  Plus, they just switched from MailChimp to Emma for email service, too - so it's going to take a while for their IP address to be recognized as a "safe" sender with some email service providers. Also, I should clarify that I did not get any email for the First20 promo - I just saw other MUTers posting about it.Â  I'm not sure where that one started! Â


 Ahhhh...... Interesting. Thanks so much for clarifying this because they don't arrive in my junk folder either. I was so confused, learn something new here each day!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Confusing ,isn't it?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've posted about this before so apologies to those who have already read this but I think it's helpful to understand.  It's because email service providers have their own spam protection systems in place.  So if an email looks suspicious (even if it really is harmless, like Julep's are), or if a sender has a bad sending reputation (they have sent lots of emails to bad addresses, so a lot of their messages bounce on a regular basis), email service providers may block some or all of the emails from ever even getting to your Inbox (or even to your Junk mail folder) because their messages get triggered as "Spam."  I think this is precisely why Julep has been having issues and why we sometimes get their emails and then we don't get others. 

Plus, they just switched from MailChimp to Emma for email service, too - so it's going to take a while for their IP address to be recognized as a "safe" sender with some email service providers.

Also, I should clarify that I did not get any email for the First20 promo - I just saw other MUTers posting about it.  I'm not sure where that one started!  
When I had to call CS last month about a broken bottle, I talked to one of the Hannahs that works in CS and told her how my emails just seemed to quit coming at the first of September. She took down my email address and said she was going to send it to tech to make sure I was subscribed to all their emails. And I HAVE started getting promos from them again and I got my notice on the 20th that the Selection Window was open, plus confirmation email of my choices this month. So it might help to give them a call if you feel you are not getting all the emails that you see others posting on here.

In other thoughts, I got the October's best sellers promotional email, and clicked on it. On the list of best sellers is one of the items I am interested in but can never seem to find and that is their Quick Dry Drops. I don't even remember seeing them for sale or in stock last month (and they still show that way) so HOW did they end up on the October Bestsellers?


----------



## angismith (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I skipped because I was only interested in Cynthia and Autumn and they will probably offer it cheaper later on. Also the lip gloss described as black honey made me think of Clinique black honey.
Am I crazy or do I remember Clinique saying that Black Honey was a trademarked name?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I crazy or do I remember Clinique saying that Black Honey was a trademarked name?
I think it's trademarked as *a name*.  And thus Julep gets around by using the phrase as *a description*.  Ooh, wait, according to Trademarkia, it's an abandoned trademark as of 4/26/2007.  Per Markhound and a trademark law firm, Clinique/Estee Lauder specifically filed documentation abandoning it on that date.  So it looks like they *did* trademark it, but not any more.


----------



## Natme (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ironically enough, I just received this offer via email! 




The Freedom top coat is on sale for 12.60 I've personally don't remember ever seen it that cheap... So I used my code from the 3 boxes in a row thing and ended up only paying 1.40$! which im really glad since I've never used the freedom top coat before and I've heard lots of mixed reviews on it so I was always unsure about it. Now even if it doesn't work out for me at least I only paid 1.40.. feels like a little triumph to me lol


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually ordered this months box. I skipped last month even though I loved the 2 colors because I didn't need another eyeliner. I got the It Girl box with Autumn as an add on. The geek in me got Autumn so I can doing fire-y nails for the Catching Fire premiere... not that I plan my nails around movies I'm going to see. That would be weird.
I know, right? It would so weird to be practicing drawing hammers and lightning on a nail wheel for the Thor 2 premiere...

I mean. Um. 

(Autumn will work for that, too, I think. I hope. 




)


----------



## meaganola (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know, right? It would so weird to be practicing drawing hammers and lightning on a nail wheel for the Thor 2 premiere...

I mean. Um. 

(Autumn will work for that, too, I think. I hope. 



)
Yeah, that's *really* weird.  I'll just be over here sorting through my GDE Super Shadows planning my eyes for _Thor_, _Captain America_, and _X-Men: Days of Future Past_.  Wait.  What?


----------



## casby (Oct 27, 2013)

One thing that I noticed about Julep's email system was that if you checked "not enough room in my budget" as a reason for skipping you didn't get the "we saw you skipped, how about this" email -- which I both liked and didn't like. (partially because when I said "not enough room" it meant "I would have chosen a box if the colors were sorted differently (ie less yellow in It Girl)" So if you like the "we saw you skipped" email, probably don't say "no room in budget"

FWIW, I absolutely hated (which ever month it was that the sea salt hair product was in) where the we saw you skipped got better color combos so I'm kind of glad they kept it away from the current month's colors this month


----------



## Khoshekh (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One thing that I noticed about Julep's email system was that if you checked "not enough room in my budget" as a reason for skipping you didn't get the "we saw you skipped, how about this" email -- which I both liked and didn't like. (partially because when I said "not enough room" it meant "I would have chosen a box if the colors were sorted differently (ie less yellow in It Girl)" So if you like the "we saw you skipped" email, probably don't say "no room in budget"

FWIW, I absolutely hated (which ever month it was that the sea salt hair product was in) where the we saw you skipped got better color combos so I'm kind of glad they kept it away from the current month's colors this month
I was wondering what happened to those emails for the past few months.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 28, 2013)

> > Â  Ironically enough, I just received this offer via email!Â
> 
> 
> The Freedom top coat is on sale for 12.60 I've personally don't remember ever seen it that cheap... So I used my code from the 3 boxes in a row thingÂ and ended up only paying 1.40$! which im really glad since I've never used the freedom top coat before and I've heard lots of mixed reviews on it so I was always unsureÂ about it. Now even if it doesn't work out for me at least I only paid 1.40.. feels like a little triumph to me lolÂ


 Nice deal! It's a really nice topcoat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 28, 2013)

I love that I was able to get the Ultimate Zig Zag box with 30% off!  Well worth it--especially since there are already reviews and pictures of the box posted!  I tend to only order when there is a 30% or better coupon code from Julep.  I think they might not love me because I never take my box, but am always happy to buy when I see a great code on here.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I skipped because I was only interested in Cynthia and Autumn and they will probably offer it cheaper later on. Also the lip gloss described as black honey made me think of Clinique black honey.
Am I crazy or do I remember Clinique saying that Black Honey was a trademarked name?

I am not sure if it is trademarked but I know that when people hear black honey they think of Clinique. I think Julep just wanted customers to associate it with the Clinique product.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 28, 2013)

I never get Julep emails any more I have written to them and the issue is still not fixed.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I never get Julep emails any more I have written to them and the issue is still not fixed.
Same here!


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 28, 2013)

> Confusing ,isn't it?Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've posted about this before so apologies to those who have already read this but I think it's helpful to understand.Â  It's because email service providers have their own spam protection systems in place.Â  So if an email looks suspicious (even if it really is harmless, like Julep's are), or if a sender has a bad sending reputation (they have sent lots of emails to bad addresses, so a lot of their messages bounce on a regular basis), email service providers may block some or all of the emails from ever even getting to your Inbox (or even to your Junk mail folder) because their messages get triggered as "Spam."Â  I think this is precisely why Julep has been having issues and why we sometimes get their emails and then we don't get others.Â  Plus, they just switched from MailChimp to Emma for email service, too - so it's going to take a while for their IP address to be recognized as a "safe" sender with some email service providers. Also, I should clarify that I did not get any email for the First20 promo - I just saw other MUTers posting about it.Â  I'm not sure where that one started! Â





> Same here!


 Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 28, 2013)

> I never get Julep emails any more I have written to them and the issue is still not fixed.


 Oops meant to quote this one too


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 28, 2013)

Is anyone else excited to see what kind of storage Julep rolls out for polish storage?? Can't wait!!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

> Is anyone else excited to see what kind of storage Julep rolls out for polish storage?? Can't wait!!


 There going to come out with storage? How awesome would that be!!!!!


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else excited to see what kind of storage Julep rolls out for polish storage?? Can't wait!!
Say what! I wonder what they will do.  I'm getting a custom rack for Christmas but it will still leave me with about 25-50 polish that won't fit.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anyone know what the trick or treat was for today. I cannot see them without a Facebook login and I would love if someone could keep us updated. (She begs on bended knee)


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 28, 2013)

I just received an email from Julep with my code for a free polish for taking my box 3 months in a row. I have been waiting for this glorious moment... If only I could decide which polish to pick!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 28, 2013)

> Does anyone know what the trick or treat was for today. I cannot see them without a Facebook login and I would love if someone could keep us updated. (She begs on bended knee)


 I got a text saying today's treat were new savy deals.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know what the trick or treat was for today. I cannot see them without a Facebook login and I would love if someone could keep us updated. (She begs on bended knee)
Big snooze fest for me. I was hoping for a discount. Just some newly added savvy deals.

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals.html/


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 28, 2013)

> Big snooze fest for me. I was hoping for a discount. Just some newly added savvy deals. http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals.html/


 Thanks--it may just be me, but I think some of the sets are cheaper than they were on Saturday.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Big snooze fest for me. I was hoping for a discount. Just some newly added savvy deals.

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals.html/
It's a big snooze fest for me also!


----------



## BerryK (Oct 28, 2013)

> I just received an email from Julep with my code for a free polish for taking my box 3 months in a row. I have been waiting for this glorious moment... If only I could decide which polish to pick!


 Same here! I'm so happy the email actually came through. I'm deciding between Alaina, Lacey and Karmen...for now. If I look again, the list will grow.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

I just received my shipping email from Julep.  No info yet on the tracking, but excited to have my polishes soon!


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 28, 2013)

> I just received my shipping email from Julep. Â No info yet on the tracking, but excited to have my polishes soon!


 Mine too. And I upgraded this month, so I figured my box would be among the last to be shipped!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine too. And I upgraded this month, so I figured my box would be among the last to be shipped!
I also upgraded.  Not the ultimate upgrade, just the regular upgrade.  I chose charming for my lip gloss. I figure I am not a huge fan of lip gloss anyway, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 28, 2013)

I just got my shipping email an hour or so ago! This is my 3rd box in a row, when did they send out the free polish coupon/code for those of you who got them last month?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow! It seems like shipping is going out awfully fast this month!




I haven't received mine yet, but I can't wait to see the pretties coming in to ya'll ladies and looking at swatches!


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my shipping email an hour or so ago! This is my 3rd box in a row, when did they send out the free polish coupon/code for those of you who got them last month?
I got mine a few hours before the shipping email.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 29, 2013)

> > Â  I just got my shipping email an hour or so ago! This is my 3rd box in a row, when did they send out the free polish coupon/code for those of you who got them last month?
> 
> 
> I got mine a few hours before the shipping email.Â


 I got my shipping email at 3:15PM today and got my free polish email at 3:31PM today. I don't always receive emails from Julep so I was a little concerned that I might not get my free polish email, but luckily it came through pretty quickly.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NailsAndCurls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my shipping email an hour or so ago! This is my 3rd box in a row, when did they send out the free polish coupon/code for those of you who got them last month?
I got mine a few hours before the shipping email. 



Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *NailsAndCurls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 
I just got my shipping email an hour or so ago! This is my 3rd box in a row, when did they send out the free polish coupon/code for those of you who got them last month?


I got mine a few hours before the shipping email.  
I got my shipping email at 3:15PM today and got my free polish email at 3:31PM today. I don't always receive emails from Julep so I was a little concerned that I might not get my free polish email, but luckily it came through pretty quickly. 
Thanks guys! I'll keep an eye out for it and email them in the morning if it doesn't come through. I just got my shipping email tonight so it might be a bit delayed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

eta: Nevermind! Did a search for Julep and it actually came earlier this afternoon, usually Julep stuff goes to my priority inbox but this one just went into the regular folder! Yay!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Alright! Just got Fiore since it was on sale, and then used my free polish code for Nicolette since I don't have a white polish in my collection. Then added on Casper when the add-on windows popped up. All three for under $15, not too shabby!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 29, 2013)

N



> Alright! Just got Fiore since it was on sale, and then used my free polish code for Nicolette since I don't have a white polish in my collection. Then added on Casper when the add-on windows popped up. All three for under $15, not too shabby!Â


 Nice one! I do love a bargin!


----------



## yunii (Oct 29, 2013)

> I just got my shipping email an hour or so ago! This is my 3rd box in a row, when did they send out the free polish coupon/code for those of you who got them last month?


 They never send me the email, I had to call them to get the code. However, I was lucky and only hold for like 10 seconds before CS rep picked up. Whoever helped me on the phone was very good.


----------



## QueenJane (Oct 29, 2013)

Not only did I get my tracking number yesterday....I can actually track it on the USPS site!


----------



## angismith (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else excited to see what kind of storage Julep rolls out for polish storage?? Can't wait!!
YES, I am! My husband didn't build my rack big enough!


----------



## angismith (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright! Just got Fiore since it was on sale, and then used my free polish code for Nicolette since I don't have a white polish in my collection. Then added on Casper when the add-on windows popped up. All three for under $15, not too shabby! 
I don't have Nicolette. I have Fiore but have yet to use it. Casper I LOVE! Beautiful on its on or as a topcoat


----------



## angismith (Oct 29, 2013)

I got my tracking email yesterday and it moved today. Coming out of NJ. I think with the way the days of the week are falling this month, I may actually get my box on the 1st or the 2nd, like in the beginning. Kind of disappointed I didn't order more though. ALL I am getting is Sheila and Cynthia and Autumn and one of the lip glosses. Not really excited about the glosses. I wanted Sheila because I do not have a basic red and Cynthia I just fell in LOVE with. Same with Autumn. Just wish I had it in mid-September, but I WILL have it all next fall to use!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 29, 2013)

@angismith  I love that rack.  What are those polishes on the left of the picture, 2nd row up?


----------



## angismith (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @angismith  I love that rack.  What are those polishes on the left of the picture, 2nd row up?
@chelsealady Are you talking about the little set of four? Those are the Color Club Wanderlust Collection (I believe from the June Birchbox). See the one next to the set of 4? That is the one that was in my Birchbox and I used my Birchbox credit to order the collection of minis.


----------



## angismith (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @chelsealady Are you talking about the little set of four? Those are the Color Club Wanderlust Collection (I believe from the June Birchbox). See the one next to the set of 4? That is the one that was in my Birchbox and I used my Birchbox credit to order the collection of minis.
See those three on the bottom row on the left? That was the sum total of how much polish I owned before I became a Maven in May.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @chelsealady Are you talking about the little set of four? Those are the Color Club Wanderlust Collection (I believe from the June Birchbox). See the one next to the set of 4? That is the one that was in my Birchbox and I used my Birchbox credit to order the collection of minis.

Thanks, I don't have any color club so I couldn't figure out the bottle.  Maybe for secret Santa!!!!


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my tracking email yesterday and it moved today. Coming out of NJ. I think with the way the days of the week are falling this month, I may actually get my box on the 1st or the 2nd, like in the beginning. Kind of disappointed I didn't order more though. ALL I am getting is Sheila and Cynthia and Autumn and one of the lip glosses. Not really excited about the glosses. I wanted Sheila because I do not have a basic red and Cynthia I just fell in LOVE with. Same with Autumn. Just wish I had it in mid-September, but I WILL have it all next fall to use!

I'm glad they are still using USPS for the monthly boxes.  I thought they were planning at one point to move the monthly box subs to DHL, as well as the mystery boxes and one-off orders.  Did they announce a change to that plan, or are they just quietly sticking with USPS?

And yes, I wish we had Autumn for more of the autumn too!  The leaves here are already gone.  Another week and it will look like winter.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 29, 2013)

Someone on FB got their box, apparently the extra is

"some face cream" lol not 100% sure what that means, but that's all she said.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

> Someone on FB got their box, apparently the extra is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dang! I don't need any face cream right now! Oh well, I guess it is timely with my skin drying out by the second due to lack of humidity, probably like a lot of people's.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright! Just got Fiore since it was on sale, and then used my free polish code for Nicolette since I don't have a white polish in my collection. Then added on Casper when the add-on windows popped up. All three for under $15, not too shabby! 
I don't have Nicolette. I have Fiore but have yet to use it. Casper I LOVE! Beautiful on its on or as a topcoat

I'm very excited about Casper! I held off on ordering it with the October box because I wanted to see the reviews and swatches, but HAD to have it after I did


----------



## cari12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Someone on FB got their box, apparently the extra is "some face cream" lol not 100% sure what that means, but that's all she said.

Dang! I don't need any face cream right now! Oh well, I guess it is timely with my skin drying out by the second due to lack of humidity, probably like a lot of people's. I'm guessing it is a little foil packet like the pedi cream samples they send out, so no worries - you won't be wasting much by not using it ;-) haha! 

though I am curious if it is a new product I haven't tried yet too. Off to stalk IG for box pics!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

> I'm very excited about Casper! I held off on ordering it with the October box because I wanted to see the reviews and swatches, but HAD to have it after I did


 I have it. The first time I used it over another color and it didn't work very well. I tried it again on its own and loved it! It really does glow in the dark and it's a nice color during the day!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Found a box pic!



Spoiler


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Found a box pic!
 I wondered if that was going to be the freebie. I'm interested in trying it, though I don't know what small sample will really do for me.

_Edited to fix typos_


----------



## missemiee (Oct 30, 2013)

Does anyone know how they send the code for the free polish for taking your box three in a row? I've taken mine three with this month and haven't gotten an email? How long do they take to send it?


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know how they send the code for the free polish for taking your box three in a row? I've taken mine three with this month and haven't gotten an email? How long do they take to send it?
I'm not sure because I skipped my third box and didn't get it. I do know someone though that never got hers in an email and had to contact Julep and ask for one and was given a code right away.


----------



## x3517x (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Did anyone see the special sets under the Maven Exclusives yesterday? It's not there today....They look like new products with new nickname groupings.... Was it a mistake or did it get sold out?


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 30, 2013)

> Does anyone know how they send the code for the free polish for taking your box three in a row? I've taken mine three with this month and haven't gotten an email? How long do they take to send it?


 I called them today and they said they were having issues with hotmail email addresses and are working on it....I don't know if you have hotmail or not but there have been many email issues for a while now. They gave me my code and I already ordered my polish and it's already on its way...all in one day plus free shipping yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure you could just email them but I never want to wait for the response so I always call  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missemiee (Oct 30, 2013)

> I called them today and they said they were having issues with hotmail email addresses and are working on it....I don't know if you have hotmail or not but there have been many email issues for a while now. They gave me my code and I already ordered my polish and it's already on its way...all in one day plus free shipping yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure you could just email them but I never want to wait for the response so I always call  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have gmail but I guess that makes sense as to why I didn't get one, maybe it's just a messed up in general. Good to hear it's not just me. I'll send them an email and if I don't get a response in a day, I'll give them a call. Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Oct 30, 2013)

Yesterday I found an awesome deal in the "maven exclusive" section that was a deal too good to be true! It was a full size Rock Star hand cream, oxygen nail treatment, and freedom topcoat for $19.99 so I put it in my cart for safe keeping until the secret store opened. I got the email "there is something in your cart" (see photo) and went back to the site and it is now gone. Since this deal is too good to be true do you guys think maybe it was an accident posting it and it may be put in the secret store? I have only made one purchase from the secret store so not totally familiar with pricing but I remember there being sets usually priced around $19.99. Please give me hope! hahaha


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 30, 2013)

Secret store opened early &amp; to all Mavens.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Oct 30, 2013)

Scratch my previous post I saw the secret store open just after I posted and it wasn't in there but I got the set with Rock Star, freedom top coat, Glycolic hand scrub, cuticle oil, oxygen nail treatment and Autumn for $35. Thought it was a pretty good deal since I wanted to try all of those products. PS the add ons for the secret store were pretty good deals too I was tempted but resisted (go me!)!


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 30, 2013)

I just got an email saying the secret store is open! There are a couple things I like, but I probably won't get anything


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 30, 2013)

Just got the Argan oil.  I have always wanted to try it, but it is so darn expensive! Under $10 is my price point!


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 30, 2013)

In case anyone missed out on the lipsticks, they're available as add ons. For some reason they have the one new york set available in the secret store for purchase, but both sets are available as add ons. So I would suggest buying a chapstick and then those as add ons since it's probably cheaper.

They always do odd things like that!

The secret store is open to ALL Mavens this month, not just ones who purchased a box. They posted that on FB and the link on there. I didn't buy a box and I am able to access it/add stuff to my cart. Just a heads up!

Also I didn't get an email about the store yet, just saw the FB posting.


----------



## lochnessie (Oct 30, 2013)

The code FIRST20 seems to work on secret store items! I have a few of the sets in my cart, and it successfully applied.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmm--I did not get offered any add-ons?


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 30, 2013)

> The code FIRST20 seems to work on secret store items! I have a few of the sets in my cart, and it successfully applied.


 Awesome! I think I need northern lights!!


----------



## Natme (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The code FIRST20 seems to work on secret store items! I have a few of the sets in my cart, and it successfully applied.
Also I believe the OCT30 code is available until 11/03 that's 30% off too. I think Julep is trying to make Mavens happy after all the negative comments on Fb .


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 30, 2013)

I tried both of those codes and they don't work for me. =(

The add ons pop up after you hit the checkout button.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 30, 2013)

I just got the northern lights set and added Beatrix since I missed it last month. Julep is seriously killing my wallet between the secret store and the mystery boxes


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Natme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also I believe the OCT30 code is available until 11/03 that's 30% off too. I think Julep is trying to make Mavens happy after all the negative comments on Fb .
I used the FIRST20 code already so it won't work if you've already used it. I tried the OCT30 code but that code only works for the items in the october favs section


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 30, 2013)

The code FIRTST20 worked for me and all I bought was the Autumn polish!


----------



## Natme (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used the FIRST20 code already so it won't work if you've already used it. I tried the OCT30 code but that code only works for the items in the october favs section
Ohh thanks for the explanation, I was about to go crazy confused! lol


----------



## NailsAndCurls (Oct 30, 2013)

The FIRST20 code doesn't work for me. Is it a one time use only? I don't think I've used it in the past. Edit: My question was answered two posts prior. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 30, 2013)

Julep has 4% back on Ebates so at least you can save some money that way if theres no working promos


----------



## yunii (Oct 30, 2013)

I am happy with this month's secret store and add on, I figure since I am not going to receive my bondi boxes, might as well get everything I want at julep thing.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey lovelies, does anyone recall when Elle was released?  This is just about the only color I don't have right now in the Secret Store.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 30, 2013)

I am sucker for a mini set.  I ordered it.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep has 4% back on Ebates so at least you can save some money that way if theres no working promos
I had no idea Julep was on Ebates... thanks!!!


----------



## Lily V (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am sucker for a mini set.  I ordered it.

heh, me too!

And did everyone see the Gem collection?  wholy mackel pretty!   Are there new shades in there (or older DC'd ones..)?  Like -Jasmine (Boho Glam: Starry night blue with silver microglitter), I tried searching for it on the site- but it did not come up... any old mavens know if there is a new color? (or also, Echo -(Bombshell: Magenta red iridescent multishape glitter glaze), Kenya - (Classic with a Twist: Red berry microshimmer)?  I recognize (&amp; have already) Angela, Carly, Jordan... but there are bunch I don't have and oooh, jasmine sounds perfect to me!!


----------



## autopilot (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
heh, me too!

And did everyone see the Gem collection?  wholy mackel pretty!   Are there new shades in there (or older DC'd ones..)?  Like -Jasmine (Boho Glam: Starry night blue with silver microglitter), I tried searching for it on the site- but it did not come up... any old mavens know if there is a new color? (or also, Echo -(Bombshell: Magenta red iridescent multishape glitter glaze), Kenya - (Classic with a Twist: Red berry microshimmer)?  I recognize (&amp; have already) Angela, Carly, Jordan... but there are bunch I don't have and oooh, jasmine sounds perfect to me!!

I got that set. $3.50 per polish + the jewelry box as a bonus, then I added the Argan oil at $9.99, and Casper as an add-on at $4.99. Used FIRST20 and got the whole shebang for $45.58.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
heh, me too!

And did everyone see the Gem collection?  wholy mackel pretty!   Are there new shades in there (or older DC'd ones..)?  Like -Jasmine (Boho Glam: Starry night blue with silver microglitter), I tried searching for it on the site- but it did not come up... any old mavens know if there is a new color? (or also, Echo -(Bombshell: Magenta red iridescent multishape glitter glaze), Kenya - (Classic with a Twist: Red berry microshimmer)?  I recognize (&amp; have already) Angela, Carly, Jordan... but there are bunch I don't have and oooh, jasmine sounds perfect to me!!

Didn't they do some really good deals last year with the Gem set?  I seem to remember 25.00 dollars but that may be wishful thinking.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2013)

My box shipped last night! Woot!


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 30, 2013)

I got 3 sets from the secret store and FIRST20 worked for me!  I told myself I'm shopping for secret santas and christmas gifts.  I adore Victoria though so I may have to keep that one.  

Ok, this week I've bought multiple Julep, Deborah Lippmann and Zoya nail polishes.  No more shopping for me!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 30, 2013)

Is Crystal exclusive to secret shop set? I want it but already have some of those colors, and do not need another freedom polymer! Lol


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 30, 2013)

My order (upgrade with Timeless gloss) should be here tomorrow -- really looking forward to these fall colors, and I'm actually excited for the lip primer, too.  I'm usualy "meh" about the beauty products, so it's nice to actually be getting something I may use.

Looked at the secret store, put some stuff in my cart, but couldn't do it.  I've got 3 polishes coming from Cult Nails, just got 2 Butter London mini sets, Glitter Guilty on the way, a new sub to SquareHue ... it it going to be nail mail city already without adding more Julep stuff.  But isn't the Gem Box pretty, and those minis are so cute!  I love minis.


----------



## ShannonHey (Oct 30, 2013)

I REALLY want to try the Freedom Polymer coat and the Cuticle Oil, and they are both included in some of the secret store sets.  I don't really want the gorgeous hands set (the only set with both) because I don't need the lotion or scrub and am not crazy about Autumn, and would rather get some other colors!  But I also can't really afford to be buying a bunch of sets right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm sure it's already been reviewed here, but can anyone share their thoughts on Freedom coat and/or the cuticle oil??  Which one would you recommend if I only get one?  Thanks!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I REALLY want to try the Freedom Polymer coat and the Cuticle Oil, and they are both included in some of the secret store sets.  I don't really want the gorgeous hands set (the only set with both) because I don't need the lotion or scrub and am not crazy about Autumn, and would rather get some other colors!  But I also can't really afford to be buying a bunch of sets right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm sure it's already been reviewed here, but can anyone share their thoughts on Freedom coat and/or the cuticle oil??  Which one would you recommend if I only get one?  Thanks!
I love the freedom coat. It is my go to top coat. It has gel-like shine, and seriously dries in under 5 minutes. The top turns rock hard. Keep in mind the polish underneath is still drying, but it really helps me not get smudges afterwards. LOVE IT.


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the freedom coat. It is my go to top coat. It has gel-like shine, and seriously dries in under 5 minutes. The top turns rock hard. Keep in mind the polish underneath is still drying, but it really helps me not get smudges afterwards. LOVE IT.
I agree!  LOVE IT!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2013)

Can you order from the Secret Store more than once? I'm trying to decide whether to get Moonlit Monster because WANT SKULL SCARF, but I already have both polishes and am not sure I want to deal with rehoming dupes. I did already get Autumn and Beatrix because those were the two I have most been ovsessing over the past couple of weeks. If I miss out on the scarf due to this, no biggie, but I definitely wanted to snag those two before I forgot.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 30, 2013)

Julep really doesn't want me to buy anything. I added stuff to my cart, tossed on a couple of add-ons then changed my mind about something so I edited my cart. My add-ons suddenly disappeared and the pop-up does not come up again for me. GRRRRRR


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can you order from the Secret Store more than once? I'm trying to decide whether to get Moonlit Monster because WANT SKULL SCARF, but I already have both polishes and am not sure I want to deal with rehoming dupes. I did already get Autumn and Beatrix because those were the two I have most been ovsessing over the past couple of weeks. If I miss out on the scarf due to this, no biggie, but I definitely wanted to snag those two before I forgot.

I bought the exact scarf on ebay if you don't want the dupes of the polishes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-White-Sugar-Skull-Print-Soft-Lightweight-Ladies-Neck-Scarf-Wrap-Shawl-/161095774847?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&amp;hash=item25820e727f


----------



## autopilot (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep really doesn't want me to buy anything. I added stuff to my cart, tossed on a couple of add-ons then changed my mind about something so I edited my cart. My add-ons suddenly disappeared and the pop-up does not come up again for me. GRRRRRR

I'm wondering if the pre-add-on amount has to hit a certain level before the add-ons appear. I remember when the pop-up window came up it said "your order qualifies for..." or something to that effect.

Did you lower your total considerably? Try bringing it back up and check again.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2013)

What... since when does Julep polishes ship from Jersey?





It's been a few months since I haven't skipped so when did this happen?


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What... since when does Julep polishes ship from Jersey?





It's been a few months since I haven't skipped so when did this happen?

Couple of months ago? I think.  Sub boxes are coming from NJ.  Other orders come from Washington.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2013)

> What... since when does Julep polishes ship from Jersey?
> 
> It's been a few months since I haven't skipped so when did this happen?


 Since September, I think. Maybe August. Monthly sub boxes go via USPS from NJ, and store orders ship from Seattle via DHL-to-USPS.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 30, 2013)

So this is weird...I've been keeping up with all the drama posting in the Bondi New York October 2013/ Shipping issues thread and it keeps redirecting me to this thread! Anyone else experience this?


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 30, 2013)

I just got my box but I don't know know how to post the pic as a spoiler?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2013)

> I just got my box but I don't know know how to post the pic as a spoiler?


 This is a spoiler thread, so you can just post the photo.


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 30, 2013)

From left to right colors are Shelia, Nic, Cynthia, Alsha, Brielle, Alexandra, Autumn, Winter, Lola and Chloe. I chose the lip gloss in Charming.

Also the box came with a holiday booklet of different sets that will be available (which aren't the ones in the secret store)


----------



## cari12 (Oct 30, 2013)

Yikes. Looks like Julep is getting in hot water now too. Did you see the Reddit debacle? 

eta: maybe not hot water, but still some sort of crazyness ;-)


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2013)

> Yikes. Looks like Julep is getting in hot water now too. Did you see the Reddit debacle?Â  eta: maybe not hot water, but still some sort of crazyness ;-)


 I do not go wading into that toxic swamp. Can you elaborate?


----------



## cari12 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yikes. Looks like Julep is getting in hot water now too. Did you see the Reddit debacle? 

eta: maybe not hot water, but still some sort of crazyness ;-)

I do not go wading into that toxic swamp. Can you elaborate? Lol.

I skim read/read some of the comments on FB so I'm sure someone who did read it all can give a better description but the jist of what I saw is someone called up and cancelled last month and then were charged this month anyway for their box and their account was low so it overdrew so they're not only out the $19.99 but an overdraft fee too. They called up Julep to get it fixed and Julep said "too bad we can't do anything, boxes are nonrefundable" kind of deal. Now they (and I'm guessing their friends or other redditers) are blowing up Julep's page with links to their BBB "F" rating and such. Then Julep deleted some comments (which I saw them say were due to language) so people are accusing them of trying to cover up any negative feedback.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I do not go wading into that toxic swamp. Can you elaborate?
Called to cancel, got skipped instead, automatic withdrawal, overdrawn at bank, no apology from Julep, no refund from Julep, deleted off facebook for cussing,  Spamming every post about Julep.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol.

I skim read/read some of the comments on FB so I'm sure someone who did read it all can give a better description but the jist of what I saw is someone called up and cancelled last month and then were charged this month anyway for their box and their account was low so it overdrew so they're not only out the $19.99 but an overdraft fee too. They called up Julep to get it fixed and Julep said "too bad we can't do anything, boxes are nonrefundable" kind of deal. Now they (and I'm guessing their friends or other redditers) are blowing up Julep's page with links to their BBB "F" rating and such. Then Julep deleted some comments (which I saw them say were due to language) so people are accusing them of trying to cover up any negative feedback. 
Or Ditto.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol.

I skim read/read some of the comments on FB so I'm sure someone who did read it all can give a better description but the jist of what I saw is someone called up and cancelled last month and then were charged this month anyway for their box and their account was low so it overdrew so they're not only out the $19.99 but an overdraft fee too. They called up Julep to get it fixed and Julep said "too bad we can't do anything, boxes are nonrefundable" kind of deal. Now they (and I'm guessing their friends or other redditers) are blowing up Julep's page with links to their BBB "F" rating and such. Then Julep deleted some comments (which I saw them say were due to language) so people are accusing them of trying to cover up any negative feedback. 
Or Ditto.





Ha! I liked yours better. I'm far too prolixy ;-)


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm not saying that Julep is right here.  But this happens at least every couple of months if not every month.

You know if you follow anything you better check and make sure they actually cancel it.  No, you should have to but with Julep you do.  I know when my bank is that close I am double checking every dime especially automated payment.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm getting a not found page when I try to go to the secret store.  It was there earlier for me but when I want to buy it disappears.  I did get my box this month too so it's not that.  

Julep does not want my money.


----------



## had706 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting a not found page when I try to go to the secret store.  It was there earlier for me but when I want to buy it disappears.  I did get my box this month too so it's not that.

Julep does not want my money.
That happened to me too but it's working for me now.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 30, 2013)

Argh I dunno.   I really want the gems collection but I have SO much polish. I think I have a problem.


----------



## autopilot (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting a not found page when I try to go to the secret store.  It was there earlier for me but when I want to buy it disappears.  I did get my box this month too so it's not that.

Julep does not want my money.
Have you tried logging in again?

One of my pet peeves about Julep's site is how quickly you get logged out. I think you get logged out automatically with about 20 minutes of inactivity or something, way worse than any workplace-secured websites I deal with!

I keep meaning to complain, but then... something more important always comes up.


----------



## rainpetal (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Argh I dunno.   I really want the gems collection but I have SO much polish. I think I have a problem.
I feel your pain.  I'm thinking the same thing.  Plus I already have that jewelry box from when I got the Favorite Things collection in the warehouse sale, so I don't really need a second one.  I keep reminding myself that I'm not a huge fan of chunky glitter.  I hope that helps me resist.


----------



## Lily V (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel your pain.  I'm thinking the same thing.  Plus I already have that jewelry box from when I got the Favorite Things collection in the warehouse sale, so I don't really need a second one. * I keep reminding myself that I'm not a huge fan of chunky glitter*.  I hope that helps me resist.

unfortunately that doesn't work me -I love chunky and/or full coverage glitters!!   I couldn't help it- I succumbed to the sparklies! 



(what sealed the deal was a friend offered to order for me through her account and used the first20 code (since I already used mine), and she'll buy my dupes.)  SOLD!  Take my money!! 

I got the gems, northern lights, the mini set (so cute!! &amp; plus now I can finally try the freedom top coat), and Elle. (&amp; my friend picked up for herself the anniversary champagne trio as an add-on- w/ the 20% off- she snagged it for like $8!  great deal!!)

And Im planning on getting the boho glam Nov box as soon as it comes out on the site (took it girl for my (mostly free Nov box)... and debating on using my free polish code for cynthia...  man, I have a serious problem! lol  but at least my nails are pretty...


----------



## yunii (Oct 30, 2013)

You



> unfortunately that doesn't work me -I love chunky and/or full coverage glitters!!Â Â  I couldn't help it- I succumbed to the sparklies!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (what sealed the deal was a friend offered to order for me through her account and used the first20 code (since I already used mine), and she'll buy my dupes.)Â  SOLD!Â  Take my money!!Â  I got the gems, northern lights, the mini set (so cute!! &amp; plus now I can finally try the freedom top coat), and Elle. (&amp; my friend picked up for herself the anniversary champagne trio as an add-on- w/ the 20% off- she snagged it for like $8!Â  great deal!!) And Im planning on getting the boho glam Nov box as soon as it comes out on the site (took it girl for my (mostly free Nov box)... and debating on using my free polish code for cynthia...Â  man, I have a serious problem! lolÂ  but at least my nails are pretty... :icon_lol:


 Your post made me laugh. LOL.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 30, 2013)

I loved the Secret Store this month!

I got Autumn with Caper and Kai add on for like $13 with the 20% off code, which I thought was a great deal. I really liked the New Neutrals set, but most of the colors are similar to ones I already have.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Argh I dunno.   I really want the gems collection but I have SO much polish. I think I have a problem.
This made me laugh!  You think you have a problem.  You are on an online makeup/beauty forum on a thread for a nail polish subscription service, talking about what we bought and what we want to buy with a bunch of lovely ladies who all have the same "problem" as you!  I'm sorry, that is just how my sense of humor works!


----------



## rainpetal (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This made me laugh!  You think you have a problem.  You are on an online makeup/beauty forum on a thread for a nail polish subscription service, talking about what we bought and what we want to buy with a bunch of lovely ladies who all have the same "problem" as you!  I'm sorry, that is just how my sense of humor works!  
So what you are saying is that she does in fact have a problem, but that we are all equally crazy?


----------



## cari12 (Oct 30, 2013)

I almost bought Northern Lights (quite fitting for me!) but I don't have any codes to use (already used all the ones there are, haha) and I have similar colors already, and 5 new polishes coming Friday. Lol. 

I do not need more polish. I do not need more polish. 

Though, I do love the mini set and the new glitter collection (only a couple dupes in it for me, I may get it if it goes on an awesome sale around the holidays...)


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 30, 2013)

I've definitely used the first20 code before, but for whatever reason it's letting me use it again. I really don't need more polish. Really. I don't. But I feel like being able to use the coupon again is a sign....


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So what you are saying is that she does in fact have a problem, but that we are all equally crazy?
Yes, that is what I am saying, except I don't like the term "problem."  I would prefer a different term.  I'm not very clever, so I can't think of a different term right now.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, that is what I am saying, except I don't like the term "problem."  I would prefer a different term.  I'm not very clever, so I can't think of a different term right now.  
Maybe, nail polish obsessive, or we could label it a disorder and call it "loss of self control induced by nail polish."


----------



## tulosai (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, that is what I am saying, except I don't like the term "problem."  I would prefer a different term.  I'm not very clever, so I can't think of a different term right now.  
Oh, I do have a problem.  I've spent over $200 on polish this month, it is bad. And and at the very best I'm middle class, really more like lower middle knocking on middle class's door- that's not a small amount of my budget :/


----------



## tulosai (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe, nail polish obsessive, or we could label it a disorder and call it "loss of self control induced by nail polish."  




Hahaha I like that.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So what you are saying is that she does in fact have a problem, but that we are all equally crazy?
I just reread my post and your post, and I really am just joking around.  Just to clarify.  I wouldn't really classify my beauty/nail polish hobby as a problem.  I am just having a little fun.  Sorry, if I offended you!


----------



## rainpetal (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just reread my post and your post, and I really am just joking around.  Just to clarify.  I wouldn't really classify my beauty/nail polish hobby as a problem.  I am just having a little fun.  Sorry, if I offended you!  
Oh, I wasn't offended.  I'm just goofy and was joking around as well.  






Maybe we can call our disorder Obsessive Nail Polish Hoarding (ONPH).  Very clinical sounding and all.


----------



## ShannonHey (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just reread my post and your post, and I really am just joking around.  Just to clarify.  I wouldn't really classify my beauty/nail polish hobby as a problem.  I am just having a little fun.  Sorry, if I offended you!  
I love that everyone on MUT is so polite!  Its so great to see people online go above and beyond to be polite and nice instead of using the wall of anonymity the internet provides to be rude.  My love of nail polish really is a problem.... I'm in grad school and basically scrounge every penny, but it's SO hard to resist when they put the sets on sale!  I need to choose one and only one, but I want so many!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 30, 2013)

Not to enable (hehe) but the if you haven't used the FIRST20 code yet it works on the secret store sets (I think the code has a $25 minimum though). It brings that Gem Collection down to $33.60! ::kicking myself for using code already::


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 30, 2013)

anyone want to link to the secret store for me!???

EDIT - nevermind - looks like i CAN access it!


----------



## Katyagirl (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Argh I dunno.   I really want the gems collection but I have SO much polish. I think I have a problem.

Same here! My boyfriend even offered to get it for me as an early Christmas gift (well, have me order it, and then pay me back, of course, so I can use the FIRST20 coupon) but I have no idea where to put 12 new polishes!


----------



## Khoshekh (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not to enable (hehe) but the if you haven't used the FIRST20 code yet it works on the secret store sets (I think the code has a $25 minimum though). It brings that Gem Collection down to $33.60!

::kicking myself for using code already::
I used that code this morning and it worked when all I had in my cart was the New York lip trio.  I might have just been a fluke though.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 30, 2013)

I think that there are some great items in the secret store this month and some awesome and amazingly priced add ons. I really wanna get something, but I already have everything I like. I even have the code for a free polish for taking my box 3 months in a row and can't find anything to spend it on!


----------



## Katyagirl (Oct 30, 2013)

Took the plunge. I ended up getting the Gem Collection, Autumn, and the Champagne trio as an add-on. I already have Reiko but $9.99 is a good deal even for just the other two. Anyway, with the FIRST20 code, it came out to $47.18. That's 2.94 per polish!


----------



## Hipster (Oct 30, 2013)

I took advantage of the FIRST20 code as well and got the Gem collection... great deal! And only one dupe (Paris) which will make a great Christmas stocking stuffer for a lucky friend or relative of mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully all future secret stores are as good as this one.


----------



## ohmywurd (Oct 30, 2013)

This is my first post here but I could not resist the polish minis! I know they are lesser product but with the coupon they were $14 and I couldn't pass them up. Save my credit card please!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohmywurd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first post here but I could not resist the polish minis! I know they are lesser product but with the coupon they were $14 and I couldn't pass them up. Save my credit card please! 

According to Obsessive Nail Polish Hoarding (ONPH) mini's don't count. 





Or is that just me?


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohmywurd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first post here but I could not resist the polish minis! I know they are lesser product but with the coupon they were $14 and I couldn't pass them up. Save my credit card please!

Welcome!  I don't know how many polishes you have, but I have SO many that I could go months with a different color every day.  I almost feel like it's a waste to buy full-size bottles of polish any more, because with minis you can have all the colors and there's less waste.  I'm so excited to see Julep and more companies getting into minis.


----------



## ohmywurd (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
According to Obsessive Nail Polish Hoarding (ONPH) mini's don't count. 





Or is that just me?

I like the way you think! I also don't feel so bad because the only "color" in the set I have is Jane and the Freedom Top Coat, but I like Jane and the polish I have right now is super thick. And as for Freedom, that is travel sized for touch ups. What is resistance, anyhow?


----------



## ohmywurd (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Welcome!  I don't know how many polishes you have, but I have SO many that I could go months with a different color every day.  I almost feel like it's a waste to buy full-size bottles of polish any more, because with minis you can have all the colors and there's less waste.  I'm so excited to see Julep and more companies getting into minis.

I have an endless amount of Juleps alone. I think by last count I was somewhere north of 80(and I've only been a maven since March!) and a good number of them are unused or I've only used them once, so the minis are perfect for two-three manis without taking up all the space! I agree that I hope they do continue with them, but not in the sub boxes!


----------



## mini-cake (Oct 30, 2013)

Is Elle anew colour? i can't find any swatches of it online.


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mini-cake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is Elle anew colour? i can't find any swatches of it online.
Elle and Libby are new.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Khoshekh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used that code this morning and it worked when all I had in my cart was the New York lip trio.  I might have just been a fluke though.


Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not to enable (hehe) but the if you haven't used the FIRST20 code yet it works on the secret store sets (I think the code has a $25 minimum though). It brings that Gem Collection down to $33.60!

::kicking myself for using code already::

 
 
Nope I don't think there's a minimum. I only spent like $12 and they let me use the code!


----------



## mini-cake (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Elle and Libby are new. 
Thanks! They are both so pretty.


----------



## Miss Jean (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Elle and Libby are new. 
I believe Percy is also new. It was in one of the sets.


----------



## BerryK (Oct 30, 2013)

I just realized I'm waiting on four boxes from Julep. This is so bad! My November box, free polish, 30% off sale and secret store. There was so much more I could have ordered too...


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Oct 30, 2013)

I am quite happy with Secret Store this month. I bought Autumn and got the add on Casper.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 30, 2013)

I



> I just realized I'm waiting on four boxes from Julep. This is so bad! My November box, free polish, 30% off sale and secret store. There was so much more I could have ordered too...


 I am waiting for four boxes too--they just take so long to get all the way across the country! Two of my boxes were purchased in early October--during the 10 off 25 promo. Already 20 days and they have not yet entered the USPS system. Oh well--more packages to enjoy later!


----------



## BerryK (Oct 30, 2013)

> I I am waiting for four boxes too--they just take so long to get all the way across the country! Two of my boxes were purchased in early October--during the 10 off 25 promo. Already 20 days and they have not yet entered the USPS system. Oh well--more packages to enjoy later!


 I hope you get your stuff soon!!!


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 30, 2013)

I got my box today and just used Cynthia. When I swatched it I was disappointed because it looked really gold. But on my nails I absolutely love it! As it dries it takes on a less glossy look than most polishes.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 30, 2013)

I should be getting my box tomorrow!  6 Butter Londons today and 9 Juleps tomorrow, this is better than Christmas!


----------



## zorabell (Oct 31, 2013)

I am such a sucker for glittery and shiny things, I am getting all the holiday sets. Is it me or did the picture of Michelle in the Northern Lights set have a tiny bit of sparkle in it?


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 31, 2013)

> I am such a sucker for glittery and shiny things, I am getting all the holiday sets. Is it me or did the picture of Michelle in the Northern Lights set have a tiny bit of sparkle in it?


 That's what I thought too but the description didn't say anything about it??


----------



## stephstrong (Oct 31, 2013)

> I am such a sucker for glittery and shiny things, I am getting all the holiday sets. Is it me or did the picture of Michelle in the Northern Lights set have a tiny bit of sparkle in it?





> That's what I thought too but the description didn't say anything about it??


 Ok I just checked blogger swatches and no sparklies.... Must have been dust or something haha which is strange for Julep since they are usually very good at editing their photos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zorabell (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am such a sucker for glittery and shiny things, I am getting all the holiday sets. Is it me or did the picture of Michelle in the Northern Lights set have a tiny bit of sparkle in it?

That's what I thought too but the description didn't say anything about it?? I already have a bottle of Michelle and it has no shimmer but I thought they discontinued it, so maybe they reformulated it. I could be like Bunny where the shimmer is in the bottle but doesn't show on the nail. I did order the Northern Lights set so when I get it I will compare the two and see if it is different.


----------



## Boots (Oct 31, 2013)

> I am such a sucker for glittery and shiny things, I am getting all the holiday sets. Is it me or did the picture of Michelle in the Northern Lights set have a tiny bit of sparkle in it?


I'm on my phone and I don't see the sparkle? Lol. Probably just wishful thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is my first time being in the secret store... So many pretties I want to buy!


----------



## Javaprincess (Oct 31, 2013)

I missed the date for picking my box....so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*  I received "Modern Beauty" which contained the lip primer/plumper and the gloss in "Timeless" (nude sheer).  I haven't opened either as I am hoping to trade for any of the nailpolishes (prefer the dark) or the berry lip gloss.  PM me if anyone is interested in trading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 31, 2013)

Got my Bombshell box yesterday with the Autumn add-on. A little bummed that Brielle is a dupe for SquareHue's orange from the August box. I mean, maybe Brielle is a hair lighter, but that's probably from formulation differences. I though Nic would be a dupe for Coco, but Nic is darker and redder. I really like the Posh lip gloss better than I thought I would; it goes on sheer. Autumn is super-pretty red and orange small hexes and glitter.

Bad photos below:





(Brielle and Autumn)





(Posh over Too Faced Bee Sting, which is basically the color of my lips. IDK why my face is so red. I'm having a stressful week and I'm breaking out everywhere 




)


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 31, 2013)

I got my box!  I got my box!  (I'm singing this out loud in my office! Also, doing a little dance!)


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 31, 2013)

My box (upgrade) came today as well!  Fortunately, I took the day off so was able to snap some pictures.  I'm really liking the colors, and Autumn is gorgeous!  Surprised to see how pretty Cynthia is in person.  My gloss is Charming, and I'm liking how it feels on. 



Spoiler


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

> My box (upgrade) came today as well!Â  Fortunately, I took the day off so was able to snap some pictures.Â  I'm really liking the colors, and Autumn is gorgeous!Â  Surprised to see how pretty Cynthia is in person.Â  My gloss is Charming, and I'm liking how it feels on.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Squeeeeeeeeeeeel!! Now I'm even more excited for Cynthia. Mine should be waiting for me when I get home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box (upgrade) came today as well!  Fortunately, I took the day off so was able to snap some pictures.  I'm really liking the colors, and Autumn is gorgeous!  Surprised to see how pretty Cynthia is in person.  My gloss is Charming, and I'm liking how it feels on.
I am loving Cynthia.  I love the finish and I'm so glad I added it on.


----------



## magictodo (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box (upgrade) came today as well!  Fortunately, I took the day off so was able to snap some pictures.  I'm really liking the colors, and Autumn is gorgeous!  Surprised to see how pretty Cynthia is in person.  My gloss is Charming, and I'm liking how it feels on. 



Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am loving Cynthia.  I love the finish and I'm so glad I added it on.

How did you find the coverage of Cynthia? I was thinking of layering it on top of the blonde creme that came with Boho Glam just in case it was a little thin and would show nail line.


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


How did you find the coverage of Cynthia? I was thinking of layering it on top of the blonde creme that came with Boho Glam just in case it was a little thin and would show nail line.
I thought about that after I did the first coat.  I did three coats but only because I didn't want to use a top coat and change the look of the finish (it's not super shiny but it's not matte either).  It covered surprisingly well.


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 31, 2013)

> My box (upgrade) came today as well!Â  Fortunately, I took the day off so was able to snap some pictures.Â  I'm really liking the colors, and Autumn is gorgeous!Â  Surprised to see how pretty Cynthia is in person.Â  My gloss is Charming, and I'm liking how it feels on.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What a gorgeous collection! I hope mine comes today, I can't wait to play with these pretties.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 31, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery already! USPS is on it lately, everything I've been ordering has come super fast. It took 2 days to get from NJ to AK!


----------



## Lily V (Oct 31, 2013)

mine came today too!  It girl + autumn &amp; nic.  They all look awesome!  Autumn is especially gorgeous.  Just used my free polish code for Cynthia today too- I was waffling a bit on it, but then I saw the swatches posted here &amp; I was sold!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 31, 2013)

FYI Butter London's website is offering 30% off with code FFHOLIDAY today--just scored four polishes (two duos) for $35 and free shipping! They have some great sets!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box (upgrade) came today as well!  Fortunately, I took the day off so was able to snap some pictures.  I'm really liking the colors, and Autumn is gorgeous!  Surprised to see how pretty Cynthia is in person.  My gloss is Charming, and I'm liking how it feels on. 



Spoiler












 
OOooooo @Lulubelle107 They all look so gorgeous when they're side by side! I seriously can't wait till mine get here now!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 31, 2013)

My secret shop order shipped out today. Of course it is coming DHL so it make take awhile. Maybe it can pick up my ispy bag one the way.


----------



## magictodo (Oct 31, 2013)

Nail 911 is back in the secret store, FYI. I just snagged that, Madeline sea salt polish for $6.99 and the suedes collection (5 polishes for $20). Used FIRST20 too!


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 31, 2013)

Mine arrived today. Boho glam and Autumn. Not crazy about boho glam colors in person but I immediately used Autumn and really like it. It's very different than what I'm used to wearing but perfect for Friday and the weekend.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 31, 2013)

Did everyone see all the holiday stuff? I don't know if there's already a thread for that, if so please link me!

I'm excited for all the mini sets! I think they'd be great stocking stuffers. Even though Julep already has tiny sizes, it's still cute as a sampler. And a lot of the color combinations are really pretty, but I'm still hoping for a sale before I buy any.

I'm sort of disappointed with the Color Caddy.The pattern is too bright for my tastes, and I was really really hoping for a hard acrylic rack or something more structured. Oh well, I guess I'll see once what it's really like once they release more pictures.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 31, 2013)

> Did everyone see all the holiday stuff? I don't know if there's already a thread for that, if so please link me! I'm excited for all the mini sets! I think they'd be great stocking stuffers. Even though Julep already has tiny sizes, it's still cute as a sampler.Â And a lot of the color combinations are really pretty, but I'm still hoping for a sale before I buy any. I'm sort of disappointed with the Color Caddy.The pattern isÂ too bright for my tastes, and I was really really hoping for a hard acrylic rack or something more structured. Oh well, I guess I'll see once what it's really like once they release more pictures.Â


 I saw all the holiday stuff too! I would love it if those eye shadow sticks ended up as the beauty product in an upcoming box!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 31, 2013)

What what what? I can't seem to find them! Link, please?


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I saw all the holiday stuff too! I would love it if those eye shadow sticks ended up as the beauty product in an upcoming box!

That was the first thing I thought as well! The eye gliders were the only thing I was interested in that I hadn't already bought in the secret store aside from maybe the manicure kit. They are a great price at $18 too. I can't find them on the site though just the booklet included in my monthly box.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I saw all the holiday stuff too! I would love it if those eye shadow sticks ended up as the beauty product in an upcoming box!
You may be my long lost twin...  The eye shadow sticks really jumped out at me in the holiday booklet.


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did everyone see all the holiday stuff? I don't know if there's already a thread for that, if so please link me!

I'm excited for all the mini sets! I think they'd be great stocking stuffers. Even though Julep already has tiny sizes, it's still cute as a sampler. And a lot of the color combinations are really pretty, but I'm still hoping for a sale before I buy any.

I'm sort of disappointed with the Color Caddy.The pattern is too bright for my tastes, and I was really really hoping for a hard acrylic rack or something more structured. Oh well, I guess I'll see once what it's really like once they release more pictures. 
I saw an image of one of their holiday sets in Nail It's last issue and since then I've been stalking their website for when it comes up!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 1, 2013)

> Did everyone see all the holiday stuff? I don't know if there's already a thread for that, if so please link me! I'm excited for all the mini sets! I think they'd be great stocking stuffers. Even though Julep already has tiny sizes, it's still cute as a sampler.Â And a lot of the color combinations are really pretty, but I'm still hoping for a sale before I buy any. I'm sort of disappointed with the Color Caddy.The pattern isÂ too bright for my tastes, and I was really really hoping for a hard acrylic rack or something more structured. Oh well, I guess I'll see once what it's really like once they release more pictures.Â





> I saw all the holiday stuff too! I would love it if those eye shadow sticks ended up as the beauty product in an upcoming box!


 Where are you guys finding the holiday stuff????


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Where are you guys finding the holiday stuff????
There is a little booklet that came with the box this month.  It lists all of the holiday gift sets they are doing.  I think they are nice, but a little pricey.


----------



## mini-cake (Nov 1, 2013)

Came home from trick or treating to find my treat in the mailbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had Boho Glam with the Orange and Navy add ons. Sorry I can't remember their names.  The orange is gorgeous; a burnt orange colour that reminds me of autumn leaves. I love the sating finish navy. It's really dark though. Much darker then I thought, almost black. The boho glam colours were ok. Nothing special. I don't know what I'm going to do with that cream colour. 

I was pleasantly surprised with the lip gloss. I thought I would hate it but it's actually a really pretty colour.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 1, 2013)

Here's the link http://www.julep.com/shop/holiday2013.html Hmm looks like there's the same number of eye pencils as lip glosses. That's a good sign!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's the link
http://www.julep.com/shop/holiday2013.html
Hmm looks like there's the same number of eye pencils as lip glosses. That's a good sign!

I love it.  I don't love the prices but I'm sure that there will be deals.


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love it.  I don't love the prices but I'm sure that there will be deals.
Didn't take long for the deal to come out.  50% off everything with the code: GOCRAZY


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Didn't take long for the deal to come out.  50% off everything with the code: GOCRAZY
This doesn't work on secret store or savvy deals. Even with 50% off the holiday sets seem a little pricey.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 1, 2013)

I want the shadow pencils. DO NOT NEED! HAVE VERY SIMILAR COLORS ALREADY! Ahem. Can you tell I have a fixation?


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This doesn't work on secret store or savvy deals. Even with 50% off the holiday sets seem a little pricey.
Oops, thanks!  I didn't read the fine print of the email.


----------



## Imberis (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This doesn't work on secret store or savvy deals. Even with 50% off the holiday sets seem a little pricey.
Agreed. I saw that Color Caddy &amp; So Much More set and thought it was really cute (and out of stock...) but for $178?! No way.

It says at the bottom of the e-mail in tiny print "Offer may not be combined with any other promotion or discount and excludes the Maven Exclusives, Savvy Deals and Secret Store catalogs." Bummer.

Edit to add: What's up with the Wizard of Oz set on there? It's on QVC first _and_ it's cheaper there than the Maven price? Hrmph.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm not buying anything due to those super high price tags (even at 50% off), but I do have to say I'm completely in love with the mini bottles. I'm just drawn to mini anything! Those bottles are just too adorable!


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 1, 2013)

Still fairly new--when does the secret store close?  Im getting a 404 error.


----------



## Imberis (Nov 1, 2013)

@trekkersangel, I love the mini bottles too. The packaging that makes them look like little Christmas bulbs in a box ("Little Lights," I think it's called) is precious. Incredibly expensive for minis, but precious. LoL

I cracked and got a Zig Zag Ultimate Mystery Box. It was $19.99 with the 50% off code, so why not! I saw some spoilers and it seems like I'll get my money's worth.


----------



## zorabell (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @trekkersangel, I love the mini bottles too. The packaging that makes them look like little Christmas bulbs in a box ("Little Lights," I think it's called) is precious. Incredibly expensive for minis, but precious. LoL

I cracked and got a Zig Zag Ultimate Mystery Box. It was $19.99 with the 50% off code, so why not! I saw some spoilers and it seems like I'll get my money's worth.
I saw your post about the Zig Zag box but by the time I found it, it now says out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not buying anything due to those super high price tags (even at 50% off), but I do have to say I'm completely in love with the mini bottles. I'm just drawn to mini anything! Those bottles are just too adorable!

I'm going to hold out.   I betting the price will drop more.


----------



## Imberis (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh no! Sorry, @zorabell! It must have just gone out of stock. Maybe check back in a little while, just in case?


----------



## zorabell (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no! Sorry, @zorabell! It must have just gone out of stock. Maybe check back in a little while, just in case?
It's okay I figured I really didn't need one since I already have everything in the box but the stickers.

I didn't want any holiday sets (order a bunch from the secret store yesterday with 20% code) but I finally grabbed Edith($7) and the code GOCRAZY works on it. As I was checking out the add ons popped up so I chose a couple, and the 50% code worked on them as well.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @trekkersangel, I love the mini bottles too. The packaging that makes them look like little Christmas bulbs in a box ("Little Lights," I think it's called) is precious. Incredibly expensive for minis, but precious. LoL

I cracked and got a Zig Zag Ultimate Mystery Box. It was $19.99 with the 50% off code, so why not! I saw some spoilers and it seems like I'll get my money's worth.

It's probably better for me that its out of stock so I can't buy it, lololol. As to the minis, they're adorable, but sooo tiny for the price. 3ml? I can get larger indie mini's for far less than what Julep's charging, even with the half off code.


----------



## rainpetal (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's okay I figured I really didn't need one since I already have everything in the box but the stickers.

I didn't want any holiday sets (order a bunch from the secret store yesterday with 20% code) but I finally grabbed Edith($7) and the code GOCRAZY works on it. As I was checking out the add ons popped up so I chose a couple, and the 50% code worked on them as well.




I just want to hug you for figuring that out!  




I had resigned myself to not getting anything from the secret store because once I added in all my add ons, it was $65.  But by picking up just what I really wanted from outside the secret store (Lacey and the nail file) I'm able to get everything for $21.  Which is pretty much the price of the monthly box and I'm so much happier with the items I'm getting.  Granted I don't get the extraordinary color kit or the new color elle(?), but I'm cool with that.

Also, before I order it, is doublestep worth it?  I want to get an idea if I'm going to like it before I buy it.


----------



## zorabell (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's okay I figured I really didn't need one since I already have everything in the box but the stickers.

I didn't want any holiday sets (order a bunch from the secret store yesterday with 20% code) but I finally grabbed Edith($7) and the code GOCRAZY works on it. As I was checking out the add ons popped up so I chose a couple, and the 50% code worked on them as well.




I just want to hug you for figuring that out!  



I had resigned myself to not getting anything from the secret store because once I added in all my add ons, it was $65.  But by picking up just what I really wanted from outside the secret store (Lacey and the nail file) I'm able to get everything for $21.  Which is pretty much the price of the monthly box and I'm so much happier with the items I'm getting.  Granted I don't get the extraordinary color kit or the new color elle(?), but I'm cool with that.

Also, before I order it, is doublestep worth it?  I want to get an idea if I'm going to like it before I buy it.

Glad I could help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am kicking myself for adding on a couple things yesterday and not waiting, but oh well I already got my shipping notification for my first order or I would have called and had them remove them from the order.


----------



## Imberis (Nov 1, 2013)

I am seriously considering making another order, since I didn't know add-ons were discounted, too! Nooooooo!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 1, 2013)

If anyone just wants add-ons, I just bought the sparkle hair ties for 2.40 so I could get 1/2 off the add-ons I wanted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mommyof5 (Nov 1, 2013)

Julep mini's are so cute. I prefer mini's over larger bottles. I wonder if they are going to start offering the mini's more often now.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 1, 2013)

Man!  First thing this morning the add ons would not go to half-price for me!  Thankfully I was able to make a second order--thank goodness for free shipping!  Now if I could only get one of my outstanding 400 orders!  It takes a long time to travel by ground.  I wish they used USPS all the time!


----------



## Generalissima (Nov 1, 2013)

So i caved and got the haunted hayride set and the konjac sponge but it was only 16.30 and im super excited for the scarf


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 1, 2013)

I just got the Northern Lights set, and the Little Lights set (which I'm pretty sure is the set I've been stalking.) As well as Beatrix and the Champagne Trio add on all for less then $40!  Even if they are minis, and smaller then indie ones, I still think 4 for $18 isn't too bad and I've really been wanting this set, so excited even if there isn't a bunch of product! I'm so excited!


----------



## jessrose18 (Nov 1, 2013)

bombshell box with add ons.  Nic is such a great shade, not as black as in the photos from julep .  Also the lipgloss in posh is not as deep dark purple as photos more of a red/purple , I wore it today and really liked it!

lipgloss in posh:









nic, brielle, autumn and lola


----------



## AMaas (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  bombshell box with add ons.  Nic is such a great shade, not as black as in the photos from julep .  Also the lipgloss in posh is not as deep dark purple as photos more of a red/purple , I wore it today and really liked it!

lipgloss in posh:









 
I got that one too, and I'm really impressed.  I love the texture of it - not too sticky or gloppy; has a nice smooth feeling to it. I wish the other shades were available now for individual purchase.  You can only get them in the full set under the Holiday Collections.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just want to hug you for figuring that out!  




I had resigned myself to not getting anything from the secret store because once I added in all my add ons, it was $65.  But by picking up just what I really wanted from outside the secret store (Lacey and the nail file) I'm able to get everything for $21.  Which is pretty much the price of the monthly box and I'm so much happier with the items I'm getting.  Granted I don't get the extraordinary color kit or the new color elle(?), but I'm cool with that.

*Also, before I order it, is doublestep worth it?  I want to get an idea if I'm going to like it before I buy it.*
No, it's nothing special.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, before I order it, is doublestep worth it?  I want to get an idea if I'm going to like it before I buy it.

@rainpetal I didn't particularly like mine...it really didn't do anything for me at all no matter how I used it. The twist-up mechanism broke right away as well! Probably one of the worst Julep beauty items I've tried, however, I'm not sure if others may have had better luck with theirs!


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 1, 2013)

Is anyone else having trouble getting add ons to show up in your car?  I select the add ons, but then when I click check out they aren't included in the items and the price doesn't change to show the add ons have actually been added... Not sure if it's just me or something is going on with the site?


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
@rainpetal I didn't particularly like mine...it really didn't do anything for me at all no matter how I used it. The twist-up mechanism broke right away as well! Probably one of the worst Julep beauty items I've tried, however, I'm not sure if others may have had better luck with theirs!





Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, it's nothing special.
Oh no! I just bought it lol.  Oh well, at least it was only $5.


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 1, 2013)

> Is anyone else having trouble getting add ons to show up in your car? Â I select the add ons, but then when I click check out they aren't included in the items and the price doesn't change to show the add ons have actually been added... Not sure if it's just me or something is going on with the site?


That happened the first time. I went back and tried again and it added. I got Beatrix for 2.50!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 1, 2013)

I keep having problems with the GOCRAZY coupon.  It won't apply to anything, which I'm sure is a total user error!  Also, I'm not really impressed by anything in the Holiday Shop.  I feel like it's all overpriced, even at 50% off.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep having problems with the GOCRAZY coupon.  It won't apply to anything, which I'm sure is a total user error!  Also, I'm not really impressed by anything in the Holiday Shop.  I feel like it's all overpriced, even at 50% off.  

Last year they ran a 12 days of gifting promo starting December 1st.  I am going to wait on that for the holiday shop.

GOCRAZY doesn't work on the secret store but does work on the add ons.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am loving the Julep sale!!!


----------



## ShannonHey (Nov 1, 2013)

Got the add on to work... so happy I didn't jump the gun on the secret store in the last two days!  All I really wanted was the Freedom coat, cuticle oil, and champagne trio, and now I can get it all for just $18 with the GOCRAZY code, instead of springing for a set like I was planning too.  My patience (procrastination) actually paid off, what a great feeling!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 1, 2013)

I totally understand why, but I'm so bummed GOCRAZY doesn't work on the Secret Store. I may or may not have tripped over a few things running to the living room to hop on my desktop to try and order the Glam Set from the secret store before I noticed the fine print


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 1, 2013)

I got the eye glider set. I was going to get two polishes but they sold out as I was adding them to my cart. The beatrix add on did that too. So annoying! If it restocks while the sale is still going I'll pick something up just to add it on. Did anyone else notice the prices for the holiday sets were higher on the site than they were on the holiday booklet? I'm assuming this is because of the 50% discount. I nearly laughed out loud at those prices! As if someone would really pay that. Silly julep!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  bombshell box with add ons.  Nic is such a great shade, not as black as in the photos from julep .  Also the lipgloss in posh is not as deep dark purple as photos more of a red/purple , I wore it today and really liked it!

lipgloss in posh:









nic, brielle, autumn and lola













I was pleasantly surprised by Posh as well. I went for the darkest shade because I was suspicious of the swatches and how sheer their lip glosses usually are. It looks like a sheer berry. Nic however does show up dark on my nails just like the julep swatch if not a bit lighter, unless I can manage one thin coat. I couldn't without it looking streaky though. I'll have to try again because I prefer the one coat shade better. Two coats looks like Butter London La Moss and it's still really nice. I can definitely tell its not black which I was originally worried about.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I do not go wading into that toxic swamp. Can you elaborate?
Called to cancel, got skipped instead, automatic withdrawal, overdrawn at bank, no apology from Julep, no refund from Julep, deleted off facebook for cussing,  Spamming every post about Julep.

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, that is what I am saying, except I don't like the term "problem."  I would prefer a different term.  I'm not very clever, so I can't think of a different term right now.
Maybe, nail polish obsessive, or we could label it a disorder and call it "loss of self control induced by nail polish."  








I should tell this to the hubby when he asks why I need so much nail polish.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Got my Bombshell box yesterday with the Autumn add-on. A little bummed that Brielle is a dupe for SquareHue's orange from the August box. I mean, maybe Brielle is a hair lighter, but that's probably from formulation differences. I though Nic would be a dupe for Coco, but Nic is darker and redder. I really like the Posh lip gloss better than I thought I would; it goes on sheer. Autumn is super-pretty red and orange small hexes and glitter.

Bad photos below:





(Brielle and Autumn)





(Posh over Too Faced Bee Sting, which is basically the color of my lips. IDK why my face is so red. I'm having a stressful week and I'm breaking out everywhere 



)
Autumn is so pretty and the gloss looks great on you.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 1, 2013)

I



> :rofl2: I should tell this to the hubby when he asks why I need so much nail polish.


 I cannot believe how much polish I have ordered in the past month! (Not to mention other items from polish companies.). Thank goodness puppies do not ask silly questions about purchases--and my youngest loves to play with packing materials!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box (upgrade) came today as well!  Fortunately, I took the day off so was able to snap some pictures.  I'm really liking the colors, and Autumn is gorgeous!  Surprised to see how pretty Cynthia is in person.  My gloss is Charming, and I'm liking how it feels on.



Spoiler












 Those all look so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no! Sorry, @zorabell! It must have just gone out of stock. Maybe check back in a little while, just in case?
It's okay I figured I really didn't need one since I already have everything in the box but the stickers.

I didn't want any holiday sets (order a bunch from the secret store yesterday with 20% code) but I finally grabbed Edith($7) and the code GOCRAZY works on it. As I was checking out the add ons popped up so I chose a couple, and the 50% code worked on them as well.





Nice haul!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  bombshell box with add ons.  Nic is such a great shade, not as black as in the photos from julep .  Also the lipgloss in posh is not as deep dark purple as photos more of a red/purple , I wore it today and really liked it!

lipgloss in posh:









nic, brielle, autumn and lola












So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 1, 2013)

I really wanted the champagne trio but its sold out I hope they restock.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 2, 2013)

Okay, these mini bottles are TOO funny. I suggested them over a year ago, and they even responded.. (and added the upgrade option soon after) 









maybe there will finally be a monthly option for all the mini bottles (though I 90% of subbies would pick this option)


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 2, 2013)

They changed all of the add-ons to be full priced =o(


----------



## Katyagirl (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They changed all of the add-ons to be full priced =o(

I noticed that last night! I was trying to figure out my order all day and decided to wait and think for it a bit, so I didn't spend too much. Then when I went back to get something, I saw the add-ons were full price! Disappointing. That threw me off again so now I'm still trying to decide what I want...

I don't want to order much, considering my large Secret Store order. I did notice that Estelle is in the new arrivals now, I don't know how long it's been there but this is the first I've noticed it, and I'm thinking about getting that. Also, I'm a bit interested in the "Eyes All Aglow" set...

Hm...I will be spending this afternoon working on the longest research paper I have ever had to write... Perhaps I should wait to place my order after I'm done working, when I feel like I deserve a reward


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 2, 2013)

> I noticed that last night! I was trying to figure out my order all day and decided to wait and think for it a bit, so I didn't spend too much. Then when I went back to get something, I saw the add-ons were full price! Disappointing. That threw me off again so nowÂ I'm still trying to decide what I want... I don't want to order much, considering my large Secret Store order. I did notice that Estelle is in the new arrivals now, I don't know how long it's been there but this is the first I've noticed it, and I'm thinking about getting that. Also, I'm a bit interested in the "Eyes All Aglow" set... Hm...I will be spending this afternoon working on the longest research paper I have ever had to write... Perhaps I should wait to place my order after I'm done working, when I feel like I deserve a rewardÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 As a professor I recommend writing the paper first!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Katyagirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They changed all of the add-ons to be full priced =o(

I noticed that last night! I was trying to figure out my order all day and decided to wait and think for it a bit, so I didn't spend too much. Then when I went back to get something, I saw the add-ons were full price! Disappointing. That threw me off again so now I'm still trying to decide what I want...

I don't want to order much, considering my large Secret Store order. I did notice that Estelle is in the new arrivals now, I don't know how long it's been there but this is the first I've noticed it, and I'm thinking about getting that. Also, I'm a bit interested in the "Eyes All Aglow" set...

Hm...I will be spending this afternoon working on the longest research paper I have ever had to write... Perhaps I should wait to place my order after I'm done working, when I feel like I deserve a reward 



 


Estelle is gorgeous!


----------



## swimsalot (Nov 3, 2013)

Does anyone have swatches for the gem collection. My computer is not working and I can't seem to load them on my phone. Thanks in advance.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 4, 2013)

I was not very impressed with my lipgloss, it did smell amazing but it had no color at all!!! Damn you Julep, your (questionable) swatches got me again!!!


----------



## alisong (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was not very impressed with my lipgloss, it did smell amazing but it had no color at all!!! Damn you Julep, your (questionable) swatches got me again!!!
Aw, that's a bummer, which one did you get?

I got Posh (the black honey one) in my box, and it was quite pigmented. I also added on Daring (the red), which was sheerer than Posh. I have been pretty happy with both.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 4, 2013)

> I was not very impressed with my lipgloss, it did smell amazing but it had no color at all!!! Damn you Julep, your (questionable) swatches got me again!!!


 I received charming, and I agree that it had no pigmentation. It didn't look like I was wearing anything but ChapStick, only my lips were stickier.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 4, 2013)

> > I was not very impressed with my lipgloss, it did smell amazing but it had no color at all!!! Damn you Julep, your (questionable) swatches got me again!!!
> 
> 
> I received charming, and I agree that it had no pigmentation. It didn't look like I was wearing anything but ChapStick, only my lips were stickier.


 I also got charming and was pretty disappointed with it.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 4, 2013)

Isn't Julep marketing the glosses as sheer?  I got Charming because I figured it would be a my lips but better kind of color, which it is.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Isn't Julep marketing the glosses as sheer?  I got Charming because I figured it would be a my lips but better kind of color, which it is. 




On me, it is no color whatsoever.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Isn't Julep marketing the glosses as sheer?  I got Charming because I figured it would be a my lips but better kind of color, which it is. 




I think the problem is that my lips are naturally this exact color so it looks like clear gloss on me.  I found it wears off super fast too.  Oh well, at least it does smell awesome.


----------



## redjill (Nov 4, 2013)

> On me, it is no color whatsoever. Â


 I'm so pale that it has noticeable color on my lips. It's almost like a light mauve liquid lipstick on me. Doesn't last too long though. I think you need stickier gloss for a longer lasting effect. Or maybe my thin lips need lip liner with it.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm so pale that it has noticeable color on my lips. It's almost like a light mauve liquid lipstick on me. Doesn't last too long though. I think you need stickier gloss for a longer lasting effect. Or maybe my thin lips need lip liner with it.
Yeah like a few of you I am extremely disappointed with the wear time, though I love the color of the one I got.  It lasts maybe one hour tops, and that is if I don't do anything radical like eat or drink or kiss.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm so pale that it has noticeable color on my lips. It's almost like a light mauve liquid lipstick on me. Doesn't last too long though. I think you need stickier gloss for a longer lasting effect. Or maybe my thin lips need lip liner with it.
I think the problem is, it is the exact same color as my lips.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 4, 2013)

> Isn't Julep marketing the glosses as sheer?Â  I got Charming because I figured it would be a my lips but better kind of color, which it is.Â


 It's not sheer, it's non existent


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 4, 2013)

I got Glowing and it did not look like this at all...that photo shows some color.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 4, 2013)

That's my problem with lip glosses, because my lips are so pink naturally, majority of glosses just don't show up at all.



The second I saw glosses in this month's box I thought "Welp, time to be an It Girl!". It's my first time to change profiles and skip the beauty products all together. Does the gloss look pretty over a color, ladies?


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's my problem with lip glosses, because my lips are so pink naturally, majority of glosses just don't show up at all.




The second I saw glosses in this month's box I thought "Welp, time to be an It Girl!". It's my first time to change profiles and skip the beauty products all together. Does the gloss look pretty over a color, ladies?
I haven't tried it, and I won't.  I'm not a lip gloss fan anyway and this one felt very sticky to me, so I will be giving it away or throwing it away.


----------



## Xiang (Nov 4, 2013)

Ooops, got busy the past two weeks and totally forgot to skip this month. 



 

Oh well, more polishes for me!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Oops yea I did too.


----------



## jennm149 (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't really like a lot of color on my lips, so I was happy with the gloss. Cookie, your Snow White queen make-up is amazing!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's my problem with lip glosses, because my lips are so pink naturally, majority of glosses just don't show up at all.



The second I saw glosses in this month's box I thought "Welp, time to be an It Girl!". It's my first time to change profiles and skip the beauty products all together. Does the gloss look pretty over a color, ladies?
I wore Charming over Mirabella Posy last night and it muted it slightly (but in a good way).  I don't have that many lip glosses so it's nice to have when I want to tone down a bold lip just a tad.

Anyone try the lip primer yet? I have one coming to me in a swap and I'm excited to try it!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 4, 2013)

I got glowing and it definitely adds a smidge of color to my lips, I really like it. It's not super long lasting but I have yet to find a gloss that is, not too sticky, smells good. I definitely want to pick up a couple other shades.


----------



## redjill (Nov 4, 2013)

> I haven't tried it, and I won't. Â I'm not a lip gloss fan anyway and this one felt very sticky to me, so I will be giving it away or throwing it away. Â


 Lol I wanted it to be more sticky! Sticky glosses last longer.


----------



## Miss Jean (Nov 4, 2013)

I was also pretty disappointed in Charming. I'm super glad I didn't upgrade further to get them all.  I think I had the same problem with it being the same color as my lips as well. I'm hoping the Posh I swapped for works out better for me.


----------



## shy32 (Nov 5, 2013)

I like Charming if i want more color Ill choose a lipstick. It's actually very pretty. I don't mind that it's not super long lasting because I enjoy applying makeup know what I mean?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 5, 2013)

My secret store order has made it to my town.  That is practically speedy for DHL.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 5, 2013)

Not surprisingly, now that the 50% off is over, the holiday sets went back to the pricing from the booklet.  They also added a GWP with a $35 purchase (Daring lip gloss + Oscar + Anisa and the Kajal liner).


----------



## kyfty (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got glowing and it definitely adds a smidge of color to my lips, I really like it. It's not super long lasting but I have yet to find a gloss that is, not too sticky, smells good. I definitely want to pick up a couple other shades. 
I got Glowing and added on Daring and love them both! Glosses don't really last long on me either, but I love putting them on over a lipstain, and they're both perfect for that. I actually like that Glowing doesn't add much colour to my lips, it's perfect for a natural look.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not surprisingly, now that the 50% off is over, the holiday sets went back to the pricing from the booklet.  They also added a GWP with a $35 purchase (Daring lip gloss + Oscar + Anisa and the Kajal liner).
I received that email.  It's not enough of an enticement for me.  I don't like lip gloss, and didn't like their charming lip gloss, I already have their eyeliner, and it's pretty sub par, and I have Anisa already.  The only thing new to me would be Oscar.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 5, 2013)

I think the GWP is nice. It could be something to give away or keep if you don't have those items. The problem is I don't want to pay full price for items to receive the GWP.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok many of the items in the holiday guide are just insanely priced!!!! What the hell!! I'm sure they left room for discounting and stuff but even with the 50% off promo many are just ridiculously overpriced!


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok many of the items in the holiday guide are just insanely priced!!!! What the hell!! I'm sure they left room for discounting and stuff but even with the 50% off promo many are just ridiculously overpriced!
that's why i didn't buy anything!  i'm not paying that much for minis, i don't care how cute they are!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that's why i didn't buy anything!  i'm not paying that much for minis, i don't care how cute they are!

I only paid 17.50 for the neutrals set in the secret store without a coupon and now it is 35.00.  I can't imagine anybody paying the regular price on any of the sets.

Julep's pricing makes my head hurt.


----------



## susanleia (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I only paid 17.50 for the neutrals set in the secret store without a coupon and now it is 35.00.  I can't imagine anybody paying the regular price on any of the sets.

Julep's pricing makes my head hurt.
Agreed. I was debating getting some stuff at 50% off, but even then I was hesitant since I've been keeping my nails pretty short lately. I'm sure they'll have Black Friday/Christmas/post-holiday sales. I'm surely not going to buy anything until there is one.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah, I am really trying to postpone any more purchases right now because it's only just over 3 weeks til Black Friday and the deals will be so much better (hopefully) then.  That will also make the December window tricky because I will be really hesitant to do any add-ons 5 days before BF.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wore Charming over Mirabella Posy last night and it muted it slightly (but in a good way).  I don't have that many lip glosses so it's nice to have when I want to tone down a bold lip just a tad.

Anyone try the lip primer yet? I have one coming to me in a swap and I'm excited to try it!
I was a bit conflicted about the lip primer, but after wearing it for a few days, I've decided I like it under matte lipsticks.  It's matte itself so doesn't change the finish of the lipstick on top, but provides enough moisture that my matte lipsticks don't feel quite as drying.  Not sure I'd use it on a daily basis, but for my matte colors, yep.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 6, 2013)

Brielle, Sheila and Autumn.  All were nice in formula and easy to work with.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 6, 2013)

Holy moly , that's a big picture.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 6, 2013)

I just received my gem collection and one of the bottles broke and there were glass shards all over the box. =o(

I e-mailed them yesterday and included a picture since I have read here before that they ask for pictures, so I'm hoping they respond soon. Hopefully this doesn't turn into a pain


----------



## Shanny81 (Nov 6, 2013)

Posting here too:

I ordered from the Julep store Nov. 1st (Fri) during their 50% sale.  It shipped Monday via DHL (I didn't pay extra for shipping) and it arrived today.  I can't believe how fast that was.  I did noticed it shipped out from Seattle though.  And I live in Seattle.  But I was still really surprised.


----------



## TellulaBlue (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my gem collection and one of the bottles broke and there were glass shards all over the box. =o(

I e-mailed them yesterday and included a picture since I have read here before that they ask for pictures, so I'm hoping they respond soon. Hopefully this doesn't turn into a pain
My Gem Collection was broken as well. I just called and they placed an order for a new one! I was asked to email pictures, but other than that it was super easy! I think this is happening a lot because we were discussing it on the December thread as well.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 6, 2013)

> > Â  I wore Charming over Mirabella Posy last night and it muted it slightly (but in a good way).Â  I don't have that many lip glosses so it's nice to have when I want to tone down a bold lip just a tad. Anyone try the lip primer yet? I have one coming to me in a swap and I'm excited to try it!
> 
> 
> I was a bit conflicted about the lip primer, but after wearing it for a few days, I've decided I like it under matte lipsticks.Â  It's matte itself so doesn't change the finish of the lipstick on top, but provides enough moisture that my matte lipsticks don't feel quite as drying.Â  Not sure I'd use it on a daily basis, but for my matte colors, yep.


 Thanks! I got mine from a swap today and I think I like it. It last really well through dinner, a margarita and a few kisses so that's pretty good in my book. It doesn't seem like there's much product in it though.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 6, 2013)

OK I got the Boho Glam box and LOVE the lipgloss - Charming. The formula is fantastic and the size is very generous! Love it!

HOWEVER, the polishes were blah! Does anyone else feel that Aisha was not really true to the picture? It was much more boring that the berry color they posted. boring...

Then Alexandra seems nice but I have not tried it so I can't tell yet but I have like a million opaque beiges from recent boxes to I can't imagine it is anything special.

I guess getting the November box was worth it for the lip gloss and to be closer to my third box. I would love to know what people thought of AISHA.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 7, 2013)

> OK I got the Boho Glam box and LOVE the lipgloss - Charming. The formula is fantastic and the size is very generous! Love it! HOWEVER, the polishes were blah! Does anyone else feel that Aisha was not really true to the picture? It was much more boring that the berry color they posted. boring... Then Alexandra seems nice but I have not tried it so I can't tell yet but I have like a million opaque beiges from recent boxes to I can't imagine it is anything special. I guess getting the November box was worth it for the lip gloss and to be closer to my third box. I would love to know what people thought of AISHA.Â


 I feel like I already have two dupes for Aisha, and don't need another I hated the lip gloss and I like Alexandra because I don't have another color like it. I am wearing it right now under Autumn.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK I got the Boho Glam box and LOVE the lipgloss - Charming. The formula is fantastic and the size is very generous! Love it!

HOWEVER, the polishes were blah! Does anyone else feel that Aisha was not really true to the picture? It was much more boring that the berry color they posted. boring...

Then Alexandra seems nice but I have not tried it so I can't tell yet but I have like a million opaque beiges from recent boxes to I can't imagine it is anything special.

I guess getting the November box was worth it for the lip gloss and to be closer to my third box. I would love to know what people thought of AISHA. 

I definitely feel like the picture of Aisha was more vibrant than real life. It's not very unique in person.


----------



## swimsalot (Nov 7, 2013)

> OK I got the Boho Glam box and LOVE the lipgloss - Charming. The formula is fantastic and the size is very generous! Love it! HOWEVER, the polishes were blah! Does anyone else feel that Aisha was not really true to the picture? It was much more boring that the berry color they posted. boring... Then Alexandra seems nice but I have not tried it so I can't tell yet but I have like a million opaque beiges from recent boxes to I can't imagine it is anything special. I guess getting the November box was worth it for the lip gloss and to be closer to my third box. I would love to know what people thought of AISHA.Â


 I loved I Aisha. I wore it for four days with autumn on the tips. I got many compliments on it. I'm sorry it doesn't work for you though.


----------



## BerryK (Nov 7, 2013)

> OK I got the Boho Glam box and LOVE the lipgloss - Charming. The formula is fantastic and the size is very generous! Love it! HOWEVER, the polishes were blah! Does anyone else feel that Aisha was not really true to the picture? It was much more boring that the berry color they posted. boring... Then Alexandra seems nice but I have not tried it so I can't tell yet but I have like a million opaque beiges from recent boxes to I can't imagine it is anything special. I guess getting the November box was worth it for the lip gloss and to be closer to my third box. I would love to know what people thought of AISHA.Â


 Have to agree about Aisha, not thrilled with it. I got the boho box for that color. I like the gloss, it just has zero staying power on me. I hope once I wear Aisha, my feelings change., maybe I'll combine it with some glitter polish.


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 7, 2013)

> OK I got the Boho Glam box and LOVE the lipgloss - Charming. The formula is fantastic and the size is very generous! Love it! HOWEVER, the polishes were blah! Does anyone else feel that Aisha was not really true to the picture? It was much more boring that the berry color they posted. boring... Then Alexandra seems nice but I have not tried it so I can't tell yet but I have like a million opaque beiges from recent boxes to I can't imagine it is anything special. I guess getting the November box was worth it for the lip gloss and to be closer to my third box. I would love to know what people thought of AISHA.Â


 Aw, I actually quite like Aisha (and everything else about this months Boho Glam box). That been said I'm mostly in to conservative colors so I can imagine many other people not loving it. Too bad this one didn't work for you.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 7, 2013)

Did anyone else think that Lola just looked black instead of blue when swatched or worn?


----------



## credit22 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else think that Lola just looked black instead of blue when swatched or worn?  

Julep's darks drive me absolutely nuts in this regard. I loveeee dark nail polish but dislike black polish. I was so excited for the my September collection upgrade and found that I basically got a box full of black nail polish (and the gorgeous microglitters of course).


----------



## jessicalriley (Nov 7, 2013)

> Julep's darks drive me absolutely nuts in this regard. I loveeee dark nail polish but dislike black polish. I was so excited for the my September collection upgrade and found that I basically got a box full of black nail polish (and the gorgeous microglitters of course).


 That's so funny, because that is exactly what I loved about October. To each her own!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 7, 2013)

I got a text from Julep for Aisha at $ 5.99.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else think that Lola just looked black instead of blue when swatched or worn?  
It looks like a very very very dark navy on me. I guess at arms length it looks just off black, but half arms length it looks more navy. I like the finish, but it has zero lasting power. Chips within a few hours.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like a very very very dark navy on me. I guess at arms length it looks just off black, but half arms length it looks more navy. I like the finish, but it has zero lasting power. Chips within a few hours.
Maybe it's just my poor eyes then.  I found with Cleopatra that it didn't last long.  Maybe it's just the lack of a top coat to keep the effect of the finish?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a text from Julep for Aisha at $ 5.99. 
Is there a code?  I just looked and it's still marked 11.20.  tia


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe it's just my poor eyes then.  I found with Cleopatra that it didn't last long.  Maybe it's just the lack of a top coat to keep the effect of the finish?  
Cleopatra didn't last long for me either. Another that I loved the finish of. Definitely the lack of top coat. But I find that after a day, the natural oils in your skin/nails overtakes the matte finish and it starts to look glossy. I definitely feel like the matte looks are single day looks! Or even just for a few hours out! Lol


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cleopatra didn't last long for me either. Another that I loved the finish of. Definitely the lack of top coat. But I find that after a day, the natural oils in your skin/nails overtakes the matte finish and it starts to look glossy. I definitely feel like the matte looks are single day looks! Or even just for a few hours out! Lol
Thank you!  I thought it was just me with the natural oils making it look glossy after about a day!  Mine also didn't chip so much as "wear."  Like the natural oils were causing it to rub off.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you!  I thought it was just me with the natural oils making it look glossy after about a day!  Mine also didn't chip so much as "wear."  Like the natural oils were causing it to rub off.  
Lol! Np. Not just you =o) Yeah it is more "wear" than chipping, but the wear lends itself easily to chips. And my job is not easy on my hands/nails. (I use them like tools, sorry ladies!) Lots of picking at labels and opening boxes/cases. So these matte looks do not last a wink! They're so lovely though.... 

Actually I take that back. The suede finish julep has does last. I was SO SAD to see that set sold out, because I NEEEEEED Minka in my life. Seriously. Ugh.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there a code?  I just looked and it's still marked 11.20.  tia
It is showing at 5.99 for me.  Not even logged in.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is showing at 5.99 for me.  Not even logged in.
Never mind. Now it is for me too.

Thanks for letting me know.  I might get it if the other 2 polishes I want are in stock.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 7, 2013)

Lola looks like a very dark navy on me also but it can look black indoors. I put on Aisha again and I do really love the color actually especially the more I look at it. The compliment I got didn't hurt either. Chloe is one of my favorites this month as well. It's so pretty and shimmery when the light hits it.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Brielle, Sheila and Autumn.  All were nice in formula and easy to work with.




Beautiful!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lola looks like a very dark navy on me also but it can look black indoors. I put on Aisha again and I do really love the color actually especially the more I look at it. The compliment I got didn't hurt either. Chloe is one of my favorites this month as well. It's so pretty and shimmery when the light hits it.
I'm going to try the Aisha,Autumn combo someone mentioned on here. Sounds pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my gem collection and one of the bottles broke and there were glass shards all over the box. =o(

I e-mailed them yesterday and included a picture since I have read here before that they ask for pictures, so I'm hoping they respond soon. Hopefully this doesn't turn into a pain
Sorry to hear that, hope they are able to help you out.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TellulaBlue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my gem collection and one of the bottles broke and there were glass shards all over the box. =o(

I e-mailed them yesterday and included a picture since I have read here before that they ask for pictures, so I'm hoping they respond soon. Hopefully this doesn't turn into a pain
My Gem Collection was broken as well. I just called and they placed an order for a new one! I was asked to email pictures, but other than that it was super easy! I think this is happening a lot because we were discussing it on the December thread as well.

Sorry to hear that, glad they were able to help you out.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have not pulled the trigger on any of the sales. I get as far as putting items in the cart but never checking out. I think I am on polish overload. But.... I really like the color caddy.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 8, 2013)

> Â  I just received my gem collection and one of the bottles broke and there were glass shards all over the box. =o( I e-mailed them yesterday and included a picture since I have read here before that they ask for pictures, so I'm hoping they respond soon. Hopefully this doesn't turn into a pain





> Â  My Gem Collection was broken as well. I just called and they placed an order for a new one! I was asked to email pictures, but other than that it was super easy! I think this is happening a lot because we were discussing it on the December thread as well.


 I got mine yesterday, and I could tell by the odor that something had broken before I even opened it. My Angela had smashed and there was glass and dried polish everywhere. The bottom of the Carly bottle was also broken and though the polish was intact, the bottle will not stand up. Also broken was part of the bottle of Jasmine (? the blue with silver glitter?) and Angela had leaked onto several other bottles. Pity the box itself is ruined. I'm glad it was for me and not a gift. I emailed them last night, waiting for a response.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 
I just received my gem collection and one of the bottles broke and there were glass shards all over the box. =o(

I e-mailed them yesterday and included a picture since I have read here before that they ask for pictures, so I'm hoping they respond soon. Hopefully this doesn't turn into a pain
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TellulaBlue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 


My Gem Collection was broken as well. I just called and they placed an order for a new one! I was asked to email pictures, but other than that it was super easy! I think this is happening a lot because we were discussing it on the December thread as well.

I got mine yesterday, and I could tell by the odor that something had broken before I even opened it.

My Angela had smashed and there was glass and dried polish everywhere. The bottom of the Carly bottle was also broken and though the polish was intact, the bottle will not stand up. Also broken was part of the bottle of Jasmine (? the blue with silver glitter?) and Angela had leaked onto several other bottles.

Pity the box itself is ruined. I'm glad it was for me and not a gift.

I emailed them last night, waiting for a response.












Oh no! Hope they are able to help you out.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't really like a lot of color on my lips, so I was happy with the gloss.

Cookie, your Snow White queen make-up is amazing!

Thank you very much, you're too kind!





Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wore Charming over Mirabella Posy last night and it muted it slightly (but in a good way).  I don't have that many lip glosses so it's nice to have when I want to tone down a bold lip just a tad.

Anyone try the lip primer yet? I have one coming to me in a swap and I'm excited to try it!

Oh good! Yeah, that's what I typically use lip glosses for, I find I prefer them to tone down bright lippies instead of just glossing straight on my lips.





Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok many of the items in the holiday guide are just insanely priced!!!! What the hell!! I'm sure they left room for discounting and stuff but even with the 50% off promo many are just ridiculously overpriced!

Oh my goodness, YES, I was looking through it all thinking OOOOooooo, the pretties! Took one look at the prices and thought OOooooo, the expensivies! Haha, nono, I just couldn't bring myself to want anything that bad!





Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Brielle, Sheila and Autumn.  All were nice in formula and easy to work with.





That is stunning! It looks like a tasty, sparkling strawberry jam!





Quote: Originally Posted by *credit22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Julep's darks drive me absolutely nuts in this regard. I loveeee dark nail polish but dislike black polish. I was so excited for the my September collection upgrade and found that I basically got a box full of black nail polish (and the gorgeous microglitters of course).

I feel the same, while the color looks stunning in photos, once it's on the nail it's just BLACK with hints of color around the edges. It makes me so sad because if it was just a TAD lighter, it'd be perfect and I'd have such a range of shades! The microglitters that month were phenomenal, but like you said...a box half full of black polishes!





Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I got mine yesterday, and I could tell by the odor that something had broken before I even opened it.

My Angela had smashed and there was glass and dried polish everywhere. The bottom of the Carly bottle was also broken and though the polish was intact, the bottle will not stand up. Also broken was part of the bottle of Jasmine (? the blue with silver glitter?) and Angela had leaked onto several other bottles.

Pity the box itself is ruined. I'm glad it was for me and not a gift.

I emailed them last night, waiting for a response.













Oh no! That's so terrible! I'm so sorry. They definitely should have been MUCH better packaged than that!



I hope Julep makes it right for you!


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 9, 2013)

I received my It Girl box and the brush from my Winter is broke.  It detaches and almost looks melted.  I called CS and they are sending a replacement (already rec'd shipping).  They just asked that I send a pic so they can send it to production support.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol! Np. Not just you =o) Yeah it is more "wear" than chipping, but the wear lends itself easily to chips. And my job is not easy on my hands/nails. (I use them like tools, sorry ladies!) Lots of picking at labels and opening boxes/cases. So these matte looks do not last a wink! They're so lovely though.... 

Actually I take that back. *The suede finish julep has does last.* I was SO SAD to see that set sold out, because I NEEEEEED Minka in my life. Seriously. Ugh.
This is so funny because that was definitely not my experience. I painted my nails at night, woke up the next morning, showered, and half my suede mani was gone. Like, maybe one finger that didn't have entirely chipped tips? I was not pleased.


----------



## Hipster (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I got mine yesterday, and I could tell by the odor that something had broken before I even opened it.

My Angela had smashed and there was glass and dried polish everywhere. The bottom of the Carly bottle was also broken and though the polish was intact, the bottle will not stand up. Also broken was part of the bottle of Jasmine (? the blue with silver glitter?) and Angela had leaked onto several other bottles.

Pity the box itself is ruined. I'm glad it was for me and not a gift.

I emailed them last night, waiting for a response.
 

Oh no! 



  Not looking good for me then since I'm still waiting on mine.   Le sigh...

Somebody in the shipping department is gonna get a stern talking to!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 9, 2013)

I got the eye set in the mail today and they are so itty biity! Haven't tried them out yet because I kind of want to use them as adorable stocking stuffers.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is so funny because that was definitely not my experience. I painted my nails at night, woke up the next morning, showered, and half my suede mani was gone. Like, maybe one finger that didn't have entirely chipped tips? I was not pleased.
Any chance it was Minka? I would totally buy it off you, even used... Lol


----------



## jessrose18 (Nov 9, 2013)

emailed customer service 2 days ago about my dry shampoo from the chevron mystery box.....it won't spray!  any tricks i should try i just think its broke,,,, no response yet bummer i was actually looking forward to trying it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any chance it was Minka? I would totally buy it off you, even used... Lol
It was Nora, the dark purpley one. I have 2 others that I haven't bothered to use after that experience, but neither are Minka (I have Amber, Brit &amp; Nora). Sorry!


----------



## redjill (Nov 10, 2013)

> It was Nora, the dark purpley one. I have 2 others that I haven't bothered to use after that experience, but neither are Minka (I have Amber, Brit &amp; Nora). Sorry!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You have Amber?? I've been trying to get that one for months, and it only comes in pricey sets. I'm trying to get Julep polishes for my coworkers with their names on it, and I have everyone's except for my coworker Amber. I'd be willing to buy or trade, though I only have dupes of Sienna and America.


----------



## swimsalot (Nov 10, 2013)

> emailed customer service 2 days ago about my dry shampoo from the chevron mystery box.....it won't spray! Â any tricks i should try i just think its broke,,,, no response yet bummer i was actually looking forward to trying it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 julep should definitely replace that. But while you're waiting try this. Pop off the little spray top it's usually the white part and rinse under hot hot water for a minute or two. If that's not helping take a needle and slide it up the tube that attaches the nozzle to the product. Sometimes that helps. And then dry it well before you replace it. Good luck


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 10, 2013)

any one see these?  one of the Facebook groups posted this  

http://www.julep.com/diamond-mystery-box-1922.html


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 10, 2013)

> any one see these? Â one of the Facebook groups posted this Â  http://www.julep.com/diamond-mystery-box-1922.html


 How have I not seen this?????!!!! Oh man I must resist!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

Gah. All I want are those two polishes. I haven't paid attention in the past: When they do a mystery box like this, do the special polishes usually come out as standalone items afterwards?


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gah. All I want are those two polishes. I haven't paid attention in the past: When they do a mystery box like this, do the special polishes usually come out as standalone items afterwards?
sometimes, but not until quite a few months later - BUT if you order by tonight and add at least $35 to your cart you can access the add ons AND you can use the GLAMGIFT code too!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 10, 2013)

> sometimes, but not until quite a few months later - BUT if you order by tonight and add at least $35 to your cart you can access the add ons AND you can use the GLAMGIFT code too!


 I just tried and they didn't offer any add-ons, what the heck???


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 10, 2013)

I just ordered the mystery box added on Estelle and got the glam kit for free. Then I was offered add ons to my order and added the glitter kit and the night life trio.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 10, 2013)

> I just ordered the mystery box added on Estelle and got the glam kit for free. Then I was offered add ons to my order and added the glitter kit and the night life trio.


 Ok I thought the add-ons popped up after hitting the check-out button, is it after hitting the place order button??


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 10, 2013)

> Ok I thought the add-ons popped up after hitting the check-out button, is it after hitting the place order button??


 I'm on my phone and it popped up after I hit the check out button.


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 10, 2013)

> Ok I thought the add-ons popped up after hitting the check-out button, is it after hitting the place order button??


 No, it's def after you hit checkout - do you have $35 of stuff in your cart? Wouldn't show up for me otherwise


----------



## cari12 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm so bad. I wasn't going to get this one until I saw what was in it. Those glittery polishes sucked me right in! 

Ended up getting the mystery box &amp; Autumn to reach the $35 so I could add on the glam gift. Then added on the Mystery Add on at check out. Came out to $46 and some change! Not too shabby. I figure any dupes can go towards Christmas gifts, trade list, or back ups if it's a product I really like :-D


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 10, 2013)

It's funny. I'm really not interested in the glam kit, but I really wanted the diamond mystery box and Estelle was already in my shopping cart, so for free, I'll take it. I am doing both the secret Santa and secret Santa for nails. Items from the glam kit will make great extras.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 10, 2013)

> I'm on my phone and it popped up after I hit the check out button.


 So I tried like 5 times and eventually it took me to the add-ons page....weird!!! Thanks!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 10, 2013)

> No, it's def after you hit checkout - do you have $35 of stuff in your cart? Wouldn't show up for me otherwise


 Ok, you're right. I added something else and it took me to the add ons but then took it out and it still took me to the add ons page...haha I got you Julep!!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 11, 2013)

Aw I only want the two polishes they advertised. Now I'm conflicted. Also I didn't need $35 to see the add ons. I just put the box in my cart and hit checkout. That's weird some of you need to total at least $35. I think I'm skipping this one though. I have a 100% chance of getting mostly dupes and I''m positive the topcoats will be available later.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 11, 2013)

Bummer the free gift is not adding to my cart and it is showing as sold out. I didn't get an email about the mystery box. Oh well...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2013)

Something just occurred to me: The mystery colors are probably not going to be anything I want anyway because on top of being leftovers, they're likely to be relying on the chance to get diamond earrings to be the big draw for people. And I have two pairs of diamond earrings I don't wear as it is, so that part of the promotion is actually a bit of do not want for me. And I have a bunch of Juleps I can't get rid of now, and I don't want to add to that collection. Yay, talked myself out of this one!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 11, 2013)

> Something just occurred to me: The mystery colors are probably not going to be anything I want anyway because on top of being leftovers, they're likely to be relying on the chance to get diamond earrings to be the big draw for people. And I have two pairs of diamond earrings I don't wear as it is, so that part of the promotion is actually a bit of do not want for me. And I have a bunch of Juleps I can't get rid of now, and I don't want to add to that collection. Yay, talked myself out of this one!


 You talked me out if it too haha thanks!!!? I wonder what the beauty products are??


----------



## cari12 (Nov 11, 2013)

I totally talked myself INTO it. Lol!

The 5 polishes I know I'm getting (Autumn, the two in the mystery box, and the two in the glam gift - all are ones I really want and don't have) are already worth more than I paid alone (even in Maven pricing). I also have been curious about the eyeliner too so it was a no brainer to jump on it. Even if everything else they send me is a dupe I still feel like I'm getting a pretty decent deal. 

If I didn't want 3/4 items in the glam gift I'd probably have waited to see if there was a promo code or for people to start posting the boxes but I'd been putting stuff in my cart the past few days trying to see if there was $35 in stuff I HAD to have to get it and I really only wanted Autumn so this was a perfect chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm sad because I didn't find out about this til after midnight since I got off work at 1130!!! Missed out on the glam kit.... Already have nearly everything in it though but it would have made a great gift. Still fell for it though and bought it... I'm such a sucker... added the mystery add on, nightlife (I already have coco and barbara but I have been DYING for ally, and ally by itself is 10 so figured two free polishes along with it to gift...), and the neon nail dips.... Super excited for this!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 11, 2013)

I am definitely getting the mystery box. Whatever I don't want, I can gift to a couple of my fave college cousins.


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 11, 2013)

I really want the mystery box! I've skipped all of my monthly boxes after my first one (I think thats only two boxes, though.) But this mystery box just looks fun! Maybe I can talk my boyfriend into letting me get it, lol. Anyone know how long they are usually on sale?


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 11, 2013)

I think I best wait to see pictures before I order the Mystery box.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am definitely getting the mystery box. Whatever I don't want, I can gift to a couple of my fave college cousins.

Me too. Whatever I don't like will go into the Secret Santa Box to use as gifts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 11, 2013)

This will be my first mystery box. I always pass on them because I like to know which polishes I am ordering, but I love the two diamond glitters, so I'm taking the chance and ordering it. I figure even if I only like the diamond glitters, I'm okay with that.


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really want the mystery box! I've skipped all of my monthly boxes after my first one (I think thats only two boxes, though.) But this mystery box just looks fun! Maybe I can talk my boyfriend into letting me get it, lol. Anyone know how long they are usually on sale?
Julep stated the mystery box will be available until Dec 18th unless it sells out before that.


----------



## LindseyJ (Nov 11, 2013)

> Julep stated the mystery box will be available until Dec 18th unless it sells out before that.


 Oh, thanks! I guess I shouldve read a little , lol.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 11, 2013)

Does anyone know how long Aisha will be on sale for $5.99.  So tempted to get Aisha and the Diamond Mystery box.

Or anyone know of any discount codes going on right now?  TIA


----------



## swimsalot (Nov 11, 2013)

> This will be my first mystery box. I always pass on them because I like to know which polishes I am ordering, but I love the two diamond glitters, so I'm taking the chance and ordering it. I figure even if I only like the diamond glitters, I'm okay with that.


 That's me exactly I really want those glitters. And I hope the mystery will be fun


----------



## cari12 (Nov 11, 2013)

BG74L8U is $5 off if you haven't used it yet. Or OXYGEN will add a free oxygen treatment. Those are the only two I know of right now but they may have more promo codes later on.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 11, 2013)

I think I'm polished out - the mystery box is not tempting me at all.  Now, I just need to not be tempted to upgrade the December box, so I'm hoping that one doesn't strike my fancy either.  But it probably will.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 11, 2013)

> I think I'm polished out - the mystery box is not tempting me at all.Â  Now, I just need to not be tempted to upgrade the December box, so I'm hoping that one doesn't strike my fancy either.Â  But it probably will.


 Since December will be my third month in a row if I get a box, I probably will.


----------



## redjill (Nov 11, 2013)

> Julep stated the mystery box will be available until Dec 18th unless it sells out before that.


 I hope it doesn't sell out before Friday. I'm broke till then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 11, 2013)

I just ordered the Diamond mystery box and Aisha.  With the $5 off code it came to $25.98.  Thanks so much for posting the code @cari12 

I haven't gotten a mystery box for several months &amp; I am hoping this is a great one.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This will be my first mystery box. I always pass on them because I like to know which polishes I am ordering, but I love the two diamond glitters, so I'm taking the chance and ordering it. I figure even if I only like the diamond glitters, I'm okay with that.
That's me exactly I really want those glitters. And I hope the mystery will be fun 
Same here, I want the glitters and anything else I like will be a nice bonus. Thanks @cari12 for the $5 code! 

I actually hope I don't get the earrings, since my ears aren't pierced.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same here, I want the glitters and anything else I like will be a nice bonus. Thanks @cari12 for the $5 code! 

I actually hope I don't get the earrings, since my ears aren't pierced. 
Well if you do get them, I will happily take them off your hands! LOL


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same here, I want the glitters and anything else I like will be a nice bonus. Thanks @cari12 for the $5 code! 

I actually hope I don't get the earrings, since my ears aren't pierced. 
Well if you do get them, I will happily take them off your hands! LOL

If I get them, they're yours!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 11, 2013)

What do you all suspect is in the Mystery Box?


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What do you all suspect is in the Mystery Box?
Hopefully a lot less beauty products than the last one. Lol


----------



## yunii (Nov 11, 2013)

> BG74L8U is $5 off if you haven't used it yet. Or OXYGEN will add a free oxygen treatment. Those are the only two I know of right now but they may have more promo codes later on.


 I just try to use the oxygen code and it didn't work


----------



## cari12 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

BG74L8U is $5 off if you haven't used it yet. Or OXYGEN will add a free oxygen treatment. Those are the only two I know of right now but they may have more promo codes later on.

I just try to use the oxygen code and it didn't work Hmm. I thought someone in one of the swap groups on FB had used it successfully but who knows. Sorry!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What do you all suspect is in the Mystery Box?
I've noticed a trend in the recent mystery boxes that they typically contain the products and some colors from 2-3 months before. I think the past few mystery boxes have had products from May through August (jazz trip, lip scrub, cuticle stick, moisture mask trio, double step, the body oil &amp; beach spray, etc.) so I'm wondering if this one won't have something from the September box in it? Maybe the face oil or primer? Who knows though. I'm hoping for a mostly polish box this time since the last one was mostly product and I'm wondering if they'll include more glitters/shimmers to fit the "diamond" theme?

I do have a guess for the mystery add-on item though. It's a $48 value which is the exact value of the white jewelry box the gem collection comes in and that would fit with the theme. But it could also be any combination of polish/product like the past couple of mystery add-ons have been  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunnydebs (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep stated the mystery box will be available until Dec 18th unless it sells out before that.
No, it's only available until November 18, not December.


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sunnydebs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, it's only available until November 18, not December. 
Didn't even realize I said December.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

BG74L8U is $5 off if you haven't used it yet. Or OXYGEN will add a free oxygen treatment. Those are the only two I know of right now but they may have more promo codes later on.

Oh no not a code! Just when I've talked myself out of something...


----------



## sunnydebs (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Didn't even realize I said December. 




No worries!  Just didn't want people missing the deadline and thinking they had over a month to order.  Although, the ZigZag one did stay on the page for a long time.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 11, 2013)

Just bought the mystery box with the code for $19.99! I loved my last one--funny how I never take my box, but I am a sucker for shopping their site with codes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## patentlyvee (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just try to use the oxygen code and it didn't work


Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm. I thought someone in one of the swap groups on FB had used it successfully but who knows. Sorry!
If you're interested in the oxygen nail treatment, I saw the Hand Model set ( www.julep.com/hand-model.html ) offered as a $9.99 add-on!


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 11, 2013)

I just realized I posted in the December thread instead of this one. I received my secret store order on Friday and 2 of the polishes in the Extraordinary Color Kit were shattered--polish and shards of glass everywhere in the little pouch they come in. Luckily because they were in that pouch it didn't get all over the other items I ordered, but I was so bummed out! I emailed CS late Friday afternoon (with pictures) and am waiting to hear back from them. This is actually the 2nd time in recent months I have received broken polishes from them. Last time they mailed me a replacement bottle right away...but that was just a single polish. I am not sure how they will handle this, if they will replace the whole set or only the ones that broke. I can probably salvage the other 3 that didn't break (but are full of dried polish and pieces of glass) but it will be a pain to clean them off and try not to cut myself while doing that...so we'll see what they have to say. Hopefully they will get back to me soon.

Question: does anybody have the color caddy? I was thinking of ordering it and kind of mad at myself that I didn't get it during the F&amp;F sale, but at that point I had talked myself out of ordering anything from Julep because I had just ordered a bunch of stuff from the secret store. I'm also reluctant to spend $30 on it now since they don't show any pics on the website, except the outside of the caddy. I want to see what the inner storage looks like. I really need more storage because my wall rack is full (I literally cannot fit even one more polish on it) and this would be perfect for my Juleps I think, but am hoping to wait it out so I can try to pick it up on sale later. I also was hoping to see some better pictures before I order it.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just bought the mystery box with the code for $19.99! I loved my last one--funny how I never take my box, but I am a sucker for shopping their site with codes!




What did you get in the mystery zig zag? and was it a similar price point? I am tempted to buy the glitter box but really wish I knew a little more of what would be in it.


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 11, 2013)

The zig zag box was mostly beauty items, alot of people did complain so hopefully this box will stick to mostly nail items.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 11, 2013)

> Just bought the mystery box with the code for $19.99! I loved my last one--funny how I never take my box, but I am a sucker for shopping their site with codes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here! Thanks [@]cari12[/@] for the code! I got the diamond box for $19.99


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 11, 2013)

> What did you get in the mystery zig zag? and was it a similar price point? I am tempted to buy the glitter box but really wish I knew a little more of what would be in it.Â


 Three polishes, the beach oil, the beach spray, the cuticle oil, the polymer top coat, the double step foot treatment, and the nail stickers--I bought it with a code too, so it was also a good deal. I am not a fan of the top coats shown--I hate chunky glitter, but maybe I can find someone to trade them with (I have never traded on here, but have a perfect record and rating in the thousands on EBay, so I am sure I can figure it out).


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've noticed a trend in the recent mystery boxes that they typically contain the products and some colors from 2-3 months before. I think the past few mystery boxes have had products from May through August (jazz trip, lip scrub, cuticle stick, moisture mask trio, double step, the body oil &amp; beach spray, etc.) so I'm wondering if this one won't have something from the September box in it? Maybe the face oil or primer? Who knows though. I'm hoping for a mostly polish box this time since the last one was mostly product and I'm wondering if they'll include more glitters/shimmers to fit the "diamond" theme?

I do have a guess for the mystery add-on item though. It's a $48 value which is the exact value of the white jewelry box the gem collection comes in and that would fit with the theme. But it could also be any combination of polish/product like the past couple of mystery add-ons have been  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I hope it is not the white jewelry box because it looks like it would only fit Julep polishes in it or I guess it could be used as a jewelry box but jeez for $48, I would buy my own jewelry box and a few other things. Does anyone else feel that Julep way overprices their stuff in order to mark it down to a normal price to make you feel like you are getting a "deal"? I am kinda getting burnt out on them, although I may still get the mystery box LOL I am such a sucker!!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 11, 2013)

> I hope it is not the white jewelry box because it looks like it would only fit Julep polishes in it or I guess it could be used as a jewelry box but jeez for $48, I would buy my own jewelry box and a few other things. Does anyone else feel that Julep way overprices their stuff in order to mark it down to a normal price to make you feel like you are getting a "deal"? I am kinda getting burnt out on them, although I may still get the mystery box LOL I am such a sucker!!!


 Yes. I always feel like they way overprice everything. Even their nail polish. It is a little over half of a normal size bottle of polish and they want $14. Which makes it almost double the price of Butter London, for example. Okay not butter London because that is 11ml, not 15ml, but it's still more expensive.


----------



## jessrose18 (Nov 11, 2013)

i couldn't resist the mystery box, and the add on...those glitter polishes are so beautiful, and I feel a good all year color palette, these will look great with spring shades.  i wish i would have seen the $5 off first ow well... has anyone ever paid the 3.99 for standard shipping?  i wonder how much faster the box comes..


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2013)

I really hate Julep now. lol I want all their polishes but they put out so many all the time it's hard to keep up!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 11, 2013)

Well I caved and bought it with the code which is crazy because I have almost 200 juleps and the only new polishes I'll probably get will be the two glitters. At least I can use them for the gift baskets I'm making.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 11, 2013)

I like the New polishes in the mystery box but I think I'm going to skip. Although if I could have used the coupon, I would have gone ahead and got it.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 12, 2013)

I used the coupon and placed my order. I would love to get some diamond earrings but I am not counting on it. I just hope to be happy with my box.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just bought the mystery box with the code for $19.99! I loved my last one--funny how I never take my box, but I am a sucker for shopping their site with codes!





Same here!

Thanks @cari12 for the code! I got the diamond box for $19.99 
You're welcome! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've noticed a trend in the recent mystery boxes that they typically contain the products and some colors from 2-3 months before. I think the past few mystery boxes have had products from May through August (jazz trip, lip scrub, cuticle stick, moisture mask trio, double step, the body oil &amp; beach spray, etc.) so I'm wondering if this one won't have something from the September box in it? Maybe the face oil or primer? Who knows though. I'm hoping for a mostly polish box this time since the last one was mostly product and I'm wondering if they'll include more glitters/shimmers to fit the "diamond" theme?

I do have a guess for the mystery add-on item though. It's a $48 value which is the exact value of the white jewelry box the gem collection comes in and that would fit with the theme. But it could also be any combination of polish/product like the past couple of mystery add-ons have been  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I hope it is not the white jewelry box because it looks like it would only fit Julep polishes in it or I guess it could be used as a jewelry box but jeez for $48, I would buy my own jewelry box and a few other things. Does anyone else feel that Julep way overprices their stuff in order to mark it down to a normal price to make you feel like you are getting a "deal"? I am kinda getting burnt out on them, although I may still get the mystery box LOL I am such a sucker!!!


Oh me too. I'd much rather get a couple extra polishes and a product but I noticed the price on that jewelry box and since they always seem to have a ton of them it seemed possible. If that is they mystery add on, I'll just put some of my Juleps in it. The only Jewelry I have is on my left ring finger almost 24/7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hate Julep now. lol I want all their polishes but they put out so many all the time it's hard to keep up!
Ha! I know, right? I feel like I throw money at them all.month.long. Monthly box? Take my money! Secret store? Have some more! Mystery box? Sigh. Here's my card...lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ha! I know, right? I feel like I throw money at them all.month.long. Monthly box? Take my money! Secret store? Have some more! Mystery box? Sigh. Here's my card...lather, rinse, repeat. 

I purposefully don't look at my past orders with them because of this. It i way more than I will ever admit to spending on nail polish.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 12, 2013)

My new gem collection arrived (a replacement for the broken one). Same big box with minimal padding but they put bubble wrap in the jewelry box this time and it arrived perfectly intact. They also sent me a brand new extraordinary color kit, which was a surprise. I sent them a picture of the plastic case the polishes were in and stated it was torn but the polishes were all fine. I only asked if they could send the case. They sent me the whole set! This is not the stingy julep I'm used to!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Shipping notification for my Diamond Mystery Box (and other stuff) order! Woot! Should be here Friday or Saturday :-D


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shipping notification for my Diamond Mystery Box (and other stuff) order! Woot! Should be here Friday or Saturday :-D
What!  I want my shipping notice!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 12, 2013)

> Shipping notification for my Diamond Mystery Box (and other stuff) order! Woot! Should be here Friday or Saturday :-D


 Is it coming DHL or regular mail?


----------



## cari12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Shipping notification for my Diamond Mystery Box (and other stuff) order! Woot! Should be here Friday or Saturday :-D

Is it coming DHL or regular mail? Regular, but all my Julep stuff from Seattle does. I think it's because I'm in Anchorage and there isn't a DHL hub between Seattle and Anchorage so it makes more sense to just send it straight on up since DHL would likely just transfer it to USPS in Seattle anyway? I realize I'm lucky with this but it's like the one sub I get somewhat fast, I'm used to subs taking weeks (and that's if they'll ship to me at all!) haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 12, 2013)

> Regular, but all my Julep stuff from Seattle does. I think it's because I'm in Anchorage and there isn't a DHL hub between Seattle and Anchorage so it makes more sense to just send it straight on up since DHL would likely just transfer it to USPS in Seattle anyway? I realize I'm lucky with this but it's like the one sub I get somewhat fast, I'm used to subs taking weeks (and that's if they'll ship to me at all!) haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was hoping that Julep had seen the light and did sway with DHL. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is it coming DHL or regular mail?

Mine is shipping through DHL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 12, 2013)

> Shipping notification for my Diamond Mystery Box (and other stuff) order! Woot! Should be here Friday or Saturday :-D


 Yay I must see some swatches when it arrives!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 12, 2013)

So, I got my Mystery box shipping email.

But this is all that comes up with my tracking info.:

No Results We wish to inform you that a number of packages may experience delayed or missing tracking information. Continue to check this tracking page for the latest update. Please accept our sincere apology for any inconvenience this may cause.

 
Not a good sign!!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I got my Mystery box shipping email.

But this is all that comes up with my tracking info.:

No Results We wish to inform you that a number of packages may experience delayed or missing tracking information. Continue to check this tracking page for the latest update. Please accept our sincere apology for any inconvenience this may cause.

 
Not a good sign!! 





I get that all.the.time with my Ipsy DHL tracking. It always shows up a day or so later.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Shipping notification for my Diamond Mystery Box (and other stuff) order! Woot! Should be here Friday or Saturday :-D

Yay I must see some swatches when it arrives!!!!



Will do!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get that all.the.time with my Ipsy DHL tracking. It always shows up a day or so later.
Thanks, that makes me feel so much better.  Hopefully it will show up soon.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get that all.the.time with my Ipsy DHL tracking. It always shows up a day or so later.
Thanks, that makes me feel so much better.  Hopefully it will show up soon.

I think Ipsy delayed sending out their tracking emails because a lot of people get that message for the first day or so after their bags would ship and would get worried, but it's pretty much like Birchbox shipping with UPS MI and the "your tracking will update in 24-48 hours" message a lot of people see when they first get a tracking number too. Of course there are definitely times it doesn't update at all for whatever reason which sucks but I've never had DHL lose a package of mine yet (knock on wood!)


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 13, 2013)

> Will do!Â


 Yay can't wait!!! Thanks!!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shipping notification for my Diamond Mystery Box (and other stuff) order! Woot! Should be here Friday or Saturday :-D
Please post what you get ASAP!!! I am so curious to see what is in this box. I hope it is fabulous for you.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shipping notification for my Diamond Mystery Box (and other stuff) order! Woot! Should be here Friday or Saturday :-D
Please post what you get ASAP!!! I am so curious to see what is in this box. I hope it is fabulous for you. 

Definitely! I keep refreshing the tracking hoping it will update with an estimated delivery day! I'm SO curious too.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Definitely! I keep refreshing the tracking hoping it will update with an estimated delivery day! I'm SO curious too. 
LOL I'm doing the same thing!!!

Mine is 2.4051 lbs, but I got the mystery add on, nightlife, and the neon dips. Really curious what else will be included!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Definitely! I keep refreshing the tracking hoping it will update with an estimated delivery day! I'm SO curious too. 
LOL I'm doing the same thing!!!

Mine is 2.4051 lbs, but I got the mystery add on, nightlife, and the neon dips. Really curious what else will be included!

I don't have a weight on mine, I wish USPS showed the weight though! I'm also getting Autumn, the mystery add on, and the glam kit (I ordered it the night before when someone found the link, just before the glam kit deal expired).


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have a weight on mine, I wish USPS showed the weight though! I'm also getting Autumn, the mystery add on, and the glam kit (I ordered it the night before when someone found the link, just before the glam kit deal expired). 
Oooh I'm jealous! I didn't get home from work that night til around 1145 and after catching up on threads, it was just after midnight when I went to go order the mystery box! Would have loved to get the glamkit free, too. Would have made a great gift since I already have nearly everything in it lol.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Definitely! I keep refreshing the tracking hoping it will update with an estimated delivery day! I'm SO curious too. 
LOL I'm doing the same thing!!!

Mine is 2.4051 lbs, but I got the mystery add on, nightlife, and the neon dips. Really curious what else will be included!

Interesting, mine is 1.4 lbs with no add-ons.  I'm guessing the mystery add-on has a heavier product in it, maybe the cleansing oil or a hand cream?


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 13, 2013)

I really want that lux hand cream... I will wait for another sale.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay I must see some swatches when it arrives!!!!





Yes PLEASE let us know what's in the box! I am TERRIBLY on the fence about it.


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 13, 2013)

My diamond box is 1.7lbs with no add ons


----------



## cari12 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hmm. The Luxe Hand Cream &amp; Mint Condition Pedi cream are both $20 (non maven pricing), I'm hoping the mystery add-on is one of those and then 2 polishes :-D

I really hope someone gets theirs tomorrow!


----------



## Jstull1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question: does anybody have the color caddy? I was thinking of ordering it and kind of mad at myself that I didn't get it during the F&amp;F sale, but at that point I had talked myself out of ordering anything from Julep because I had just ordered a bunch of stuff from the secret store. I'm also reluctant to spend $30 on it now since they don't show any pics on the website, except the outside of the caddy. I want to see what the inner storage looks like. I really need more storage because my wall rack is full (I literally cannot fit even one more polish on it) and this would be perfect for my Juleps I think, but am hoping to wait it out so I can try to pick it up on sale later. I also was hoping to see some better pictures before I order it.
I ordered it and have a shipping notification for it. As soon as I get it, which should be end of this week or start of next week, I'll post some pictures of it for you.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

I still don't have a shipping notification for my diamond mystery box. Hmph, going to the corner to pout. Haha


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I still don't have a shipping notification for my diamond mystery box. Hmph, going to the corner to pout. Haha

My corner, move over!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm waiting on a shipping notification on mine as well, so don't feel bad.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I still don't have a shipping notification for my diamond mystery box. Hmph, going to the corner to pout. Haha


 I have mine but it's been pretty pointless. Stuck on electronic shipping info received for 24 hours now. I keep refreshing hoping it will move!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm just trying to have a little fun! Be a little silly!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I'm just trying to have a little fun! Be a little silly!


 Uhh I know. Having fun with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autopilot (Nov 13, 2013)

You bunch of enablers... I am now $24.99 poorer...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 13, 2013)

> You bunch of enablers... I am now $24.99 poorer...


 Well, it would not be the first time a cat got mad at a bunch of dogs! Cute profile pic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autopilot (Nov 13, 2013)

> Well, it would not be the first time a cat got mad at a bunch of dogs! Cute profile pic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Heh, 8 years later and he is the naughtiest boy ever.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 13, 2013)

> Heh, 8 years later and he is the naughtiest boy ever.


 My youngest (five years old and half Lab and half German Shepherd) has earned the nickname "The Evil Monster of Doom" and is almost 100 pounds. When he was five months old he ate a pie and half the metal pie plate--which passed right through him. After that, we stopped worrying about him and concerned ourselves only with trying to minimize the swath of chaos he leaves in his wake! :icon_twis


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

> My youngest (five years old and half Lab and half German Shepherd) has earned the nickname "The Evil Monster of Doom" and is almost 100 pounds. When he was five months old he ate a pie and half the metal pie plate--which passed right through him. After that, we stopped worrying about him and concerned ourselves only with trying to minimize the swath of chaos he leaves in his wake! :icon_twis


 Wow! We have a five month old and a three month old German shorthaired pointers. I love them, but they can drive me batty! My cat is 14 and hates the dogs with an intense hatred!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 13, 2013)

> Wow! We have a five month old and a three month old German shorthaired pointers. I love them, but they can drive me batty! My cat is 14 and hates the dogs with an intense hatred!


 They do make our lives interesting!!! My house would be so clean and quiet without them, but who the heck would want that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Natme (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes PLEASE let us know what's in the box! I am TERRIBLY on the fence about it.
Someone on Julep's fb received her box and she said she got the following:

eyelash curler, doublestep, pink body frosting, scrub mitt, and 7 polishes: Kristy, Helen, Coco, Marion, Reece and the 2 new glitters  
She did not mention which version she got nor if she got and add on.

Now I was dying to get this box but since my disappointment with the Zig Zag box I wanted to wait and make sure I really wanted it. But now the only thing that interests me are the nail polish which would be all new to me except Reece, I dont have use for the rest of the products and I already have 2 doublesteps. Now I dont know what to do!!! I wish there was at least a code... My zigzag box is going to be used as gifts already, so now im  stock....  Decisions Decisions lol


----------



## susanleia (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Natme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone on Julep's fb received her box and she said she got the following:

eyelash curler, doublestep, pink body frosting, scrub mitt, and 7 polishes: Kristy, Helen, Coco, Marion, Reece and the 2 new glitters  
She did not mention which version she got nor if she got and add on.

Now I was dying to get this box but since my disappointment with the Zig Zag box I wanted to wait and make sure I really wanted it. But now the only thing that interests me are the nail polish which would be all new to me except Reece, I dont have use for the rest of the products and I already have 2 doublesteps. Now I dont know what to do!!! I wish there was at least a code... My zigzag box is going to be used as gifts already, so now im  stock....  Decisions Decisions lol 


Hmm. I'm so on the fence on this because I'm not a huge fan of those colors but I did want to buy some of the other items. I'll hold off for one more spoiler I think.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Natme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes PLEASE let us know what's in the box! I am TERRIBLY on the fence about it.
Someone on Julep's fb received her box and she said she got the following:

eyelash curler, doublestep, pink body frosting, scrub mitt, and 7 polishes: Kristy, Helen, Coco, Marion, Reece and the 2 new glitters  
She did not mention which version she got nor if she got and add on.

Now I was dying to get this box but since my disappointment with the Zig Zag box I wanted to wait and make sure I really wanted it. But now the only thing that interests me are the nail polish which would be all new to me except Reece, I dont have use for the rest of the products and I already have 2 doublesteps. Now I dont know what to do!!! I wish there was at least a code... My zigzag box is going to be used as gifts already, so now im  stock....  Decisions Decisions lol 


Thanks for posting! I'm not too surprised most of that would be dupes for me but I went into it figuring that would be the case and some of them are things I'm glad to have backups of! Excited to see the over versions. 

I added up that value and it came out to $149 so I don't think she got the mystery add-on.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm not too worried about duplicates, I don't have many julep polishes yet and I can give them as gifts. This is my first mystery box, so I am excited to see what I receive!


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jstull1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered it and have a shipping notification for it. As soon as I get it, which should be end of this week or start of next week, I'll post some pictures of it for you.
Thanks! Can't wait to see pictures!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm still waiting to hear back from Julep about my broken polishes in the Extraordinary color kit. I emailed them on Friday afternoon. I got an automated response saying to allow 3-5 business days for a response, but I'm getting impatient so I might call tomorrow to see what is going on.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ooo hmm I actually don't have any of those colors and I like them all! The products I have all of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I will be happy with my box.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Nov 13, 2013)

Not really sure where to ask this question ..so ill guess ill start here The Julep Mask Noir with power cell complex cant remember what box month it came in.... has this irritated anyone else's skin  After using I developed the worse rash on my cheek bones and chin.. trying to find out what the ingredients are


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have it so it came in the October box. I use it at least once a week and hasn't had any problems. You could email julep, they should be able to tell you the ingredients. I'm sorry you are having a reaction.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 13, 2013)

> Not really sure where to ask this question ..so ill guess ill start here The Julep Mask Noir with power cell complex cant remember what box month it came in.... has this irritated anyone else's skin Â After using I developed the worse rash on my cheek bones and chin.. trying to find out what the ingredients are


 http://www.julep.com/mask-noir.html


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not too worried about duplicates, I don't have many julep polishes yet and I can give them as gifts. This is my first mystery box, so I am excited to see what I receive!
Same here! I knew when I saw those topcoats that I had to get the box! I figure even if I don't like anything else in the box, those two polishes alone make the box worth it. I also added the mystery add on and Nan.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting, mine is 1.4 lbs with no add-ons.  I'm guessing the mystery add-on has a heavier product in it, maybe the cleansing oil or a hand cream?
I would be stoked for another cleansing oil. I love the one that was sent out in the maven boxes, so a backup would be great!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

I saw another version posted with the same products and different polishes, so maybe there will only be polish variations?

ETA:  looks like the 1.6 lb-ers are version 2 with:

Candace, Karen, Geo, Antonia, Lucy, Karmen and Ava.


----------



## patentlyvee (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Natme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone on Julep's fb received her box and she said she got the following:

eyelash curler, doublestep, pink body frosting, scrub mitt, and 7 polishes: Kristy, Helen, Coco, Marion, Reece and the 2 new glitters  
She did not mention which version she got nor if she got and add on.

Now I was dying to get this box but since my disappointment with the Zig Zag box I wanted to wait and make sure I really wanted it. But now the only thing that interests me are the nail polish which would be all new to me except Reece, I dont have use for the rest of the products and I already have 2 doublesteps. Now I dont know what to do!!! I wish there was at least a code... My zigzag box is going to be used as gifts already, so now im  stock....  Decisions Decisions lol 

Hey Ladies!  Someone on FB recently asked the person with the above diamond box if this included the $9.99 mystery add-on and she said that she did order it, but she hasn't yet replied to the query of what part of her description was the mystery add-on. I would be happy either way, but here's to hoping that we get even more products


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 14, 2013)

here'a pic of another fb post (version 2 of the box) with no add ons - err can't figure out how to do a spoiler pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## patentlyvee (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw another version posted with the same products and different polishes, so maybe there will only be polish variations?

ETA:  looks like the 1.6 lb-ers are version 2 with:

Candace, Karen, Geo, Antonia, Lucy, Karmen and Ava.
This version has only one dupe for me (Karmen) so I would be so happy to get this one!


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw another version posted with the same products and different polishes, so maybe there will only be polish variations?

ETA:  looks like the 1.6 lb-ers are version 2 with:

Candace, Karen, Geo, Antonia, Lucy, Karmen and Ava.
I'm hoping for this version Karen would be my only dupe. I'm not crazy about the colors included in version 1 except Coco which I already have


----------



## cari12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Both versions have the same number of dupes for me. I'm leaning towards wanting version one more since I really want Karmen.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm hoping for this version Karen would be my only dupe. I'm not crazy about the colors included in version 1 except Coco which I already have
I want the other one!  DHL is down and I have no way to see my weight!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am sure they will all be lovely.  I just prefer the version one colors--less pinks and reds in that one.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm hoping for the version with Coco because I don't have those colors and I already have a Karmen I don't want and am trying to get rid of LOL.  Someone posted on FB that there was only 2 versions, but I thought we had different weights w/no add-ons? Or maybe I'm wrong about that.  The weights would be the same for both of these versions. This is probably the best mystery box yet though, only $2.85 per polish not counting the products!


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want the other one!  DHL is down and I have no way to see my weight!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am sure they will all be lovely.  I just prefer the version one colors--less pinks and reds in that one.
If you get version 2 and I get version 1 I would be happy to swap with you if you'd like


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you get version 2 and I get version 1 I would be happy to swap with you if you'd like
That sounds like a great idea--just swap the polishes that are different.  Smart girl!  Hopefully all our boxes will be here soon.


----------



## patentlyvee (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *patentlyvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey Ladies!  Someone on FB recently asked the person with the above diamond box if this included the $9.99 mystery add-on and she said that she did order it, but she hasn't yet replied to the query of what part of her description was the mystery add-on. I would be happy either way, but here's to hoping that we get even more products 





So, it seems that the boxes we've seen do not include the mystery add-on.  I really wonder what it is...


----------



## Shanny81 (Nov 14, 2013)

Apparently Julep is doing a special sneak peek at their Seattle store.  Here is the email I received.  I'm super curious!

Hi Shannon!

Thanks for volunteering to be a part of our special Seattle Maven sneak peak session on Monday, November 18th.

Please come to our Julep University Village Parlor from 5:20-6:05pm.

5001 25th Avenue NE

Seattle, WA 98105

Your session will take about 45 minutes and we would appreciate if you could arrive 5-10 minutes earlier than your start time.  Please be prompt as we want to make sure we get to spend as much time with you as possible!

What to Bring:

-          Favorite bottle of polish (doesnâ€™t have to be Julep â€“ you wonâ€™t hurt our feelings, honest!)

If you have any questions or if you canâ€™t make it anymore, please reply to this email as we have others that would love to the chance to come.

See you on Monday!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently Julep is doing a special sneak peek at their Seattle store.  Here is the email I received.  I'm super curious!

Hi Shannon!

Thanks for volunteering to be a part of our special Seattle Maven sneak peak session on Monday, November 18th.

Please come to our Julep University Village Parlor from 5:20-6:05pm.

5001 25th Avenue NE

Seattle, WA 98105

Your session will take about 45 minutes and we would appreciate if you could arrive 5-10 minutes earlier than your start time.  Please be prompt as we want to make sure we get to spend as much time with you as possible!

What to Bring:

-          Favorite bottle of polish (doesnâ€™t have to be Julep â€“ you wonâ€™t hurt our feelings, honest!)

If you have any questions or if you canâ€™t make it anymore, please reply to this email as we have others that would love to the chance to come.

See you on Monday!
Take lots of pictures! I want to know what next month's box is like SO ANXIOUS


----------



## Emsmom (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm a new julep member (couldn't resist the free first box) and I'm wondering about "add-ons:" are they offered each month? Or only when you first sign up or what?

Thanks!


----------



## sylarana (Nov 14, 2013)

Addons are offered with every monthly box and also the mystery ones. They just differ.

My DMB is on its way and it's 2.6lbs. I did add one extra polish plus the oxygen treatment package as well. I'm hoping for version 2 with more pinks/reds ...


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a new julep member (couldn't resist the free first box) and I'm wondering about "add-ons:" are they offered each month? Or only when you first sign up or what?

Thanks!
Any time you order, there's a selection of add-ons at a reduced price. This includes the monthly maven boxes but the add-ons are usually the polishes or products from other style boxes. =o)


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 14, 2013)

So I realized the weight of the box I first posted was probably the weight of my Julep lacquer gem collection replacement. I think my mystery box with add-on is actually 3.8398 lbs. Can't wait til it gets here!


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 14, 2013)

When I ordered my box the add-ons wouldn't show up in my cart. With the value being 48 dollars I'll be extremely upset if say the add-on is the caddy and the eye pencils. Or the caddy and anything else..I really want the caddy


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

Someone got their mystery add-on and its the:

Mask trio and 2 polishes
Also, there is version 3 with the same products again, different polishes.  I think it's safe to say we are all getting the same products.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 14, 2013)

Argh, I am gonna order it.  So much for willpower.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone got their mystery add-on and its the:

Mask trio and 2 polishes
Also, there is version 3 with the same products again, different polishes.  I think it's safe to say we are all getting the same products.

I so want that person to come back and list off the polishes she got! I'm fairly certain I know (and already own) most of them though.

Also very curious about which polishes come with the add-on.


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not gonna get it. I'm not gonna get it!!! I al ready have two Karens one from a previous mystery bag. Aghhhh!!! Decisions


----------



## ta78 (Nov 14, 2013)

I just got my mystery box. Version 3. Same product and polishes geo, antonia, claudette, gemma, candace, marion, and cristy.


----------



## Natme (Nov 14, 2013)

I decided to pass on this one, I'm hoping Gio and Antonia go on sale eventually like it happen with Estelle. But I do wonder why Julep add colors to the mystery boxes that we got in recent boxes like Candance, Karmen, and Reece. Thats a certain dupe for most people... Same thing happened in the Zig Zag box when they included some of the champagne trio polishes, lots of mavens got the trio already on the previous secret store sale, I would much rather they used discontinued or colors released at least 5 months ago, dont know....Good thing is around a time where we can use them as gifts.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone got their mystery add-on and its the:

Mask trio and 2 polishes
Also, there is version 3 with the same products again, different polishes.  I think it's safe to say we are all getting the same products.

I so want that person to come back and list off the polishes she got! I'm fairly certain I know (and already own) most of them though.

Also very curious about which polishes come with the add-on.

I know! It's like hello people, always post your spoilers with box weights, version #'s and fluid ounces HAHA  we mean business over here!


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  here'a pic of another fb post (version 2 of the box) with no add ons - err can't figure out how to do a spoiler pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Are those two glittery ones the ones in the spoiler for the diamond box? THey look different than in the email.


----------



## ta78 (Nov 14, 2013)

I also got the mystery add on.. the moisture mask trio and anisa and lois


----------



## cari12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Why am I not surprised that one of the glam kit polishes is also in the mystery add-on. Lol!


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 14, 2013)

is anyone else having issues with the Julep website?  I try to connect with Facebook, and FINALLY get logged in, then go to the mystery box to add it to my cart and it just clocks FOREVER


----------



## ta78 (Nov 14, 2013)

> I also got the mystery add on.. the moisture mask trio and anisa and lois


 Sorry. Not anisa, it was adele. I had anisa sitting w them for some reason.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 14, 2013)

> > I also got the mystery add on.. the moisture mask trio and anisa and lois
> 
> 
> Sorry. Not anisa, it was adele. I had anisa sitting w them for some reason.


 You just made my day!!! I've been wanting Adele!


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 14, 2013)

can someone post the $5 off code - i don't feel like searching through the thread to find it!


----------



## Xiang (Nov 14, 2013)

Hmm i wonder if that code will also work for the upcoming monthly maven box. I'm having indecision issues apparently. $19.99 is an amazing deal but at the same time, i kinda want new colors instead of potential dupes/skincare stuff. Hmmmmm... Code = BG74L8U


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm i wonder if that code will also work for the upcoming monthly maven box. I'm having indecision issues apparently. $19.99 is an amazing deal but at the same time, i kinda want new colors instead of potential dupes/skincare stuff. Hmmmmm...

Code = BG74L8U
Thank you!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm i wonder if that code will also work for the upcoming monthly maven box. I'm having indecision issues apparently. $19.99 is an amazing deal but at the same time, i kinda want new colors instead of potential dupes/skincare stuff. Hmmmmm...

Code = BG74L8U
I don't think you can use codes on the monthly maven boxes, there's no check out for them. You just select and they bill you.


----------



## Xiang (Nov 14, 2013)

> I don't think you can use codes on the monthly maven boxes, there's no check out for them. You just select and they bill you.Â


 Tbh, I've never gone through with the selection process. I've usually either skipped or forgotten and got billed for my default style. It's sad, I know. But this month, I'm actually excited for polish! I don't know if it's because of the holidays or something.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 15, 2013)

> > I don't think you can use codes on the monthly maven boxes, there's no check out for them. You just select and they bill you.Â
> 
> 
> Tbh, I've never gone through with the selection process. I've usually either skipped or forgotten and got billed for my default style. It's sad, I know. But this month, I'm actually excited for polish! I don't know if it's because of the holidays or something.


 Ahh gotcha! Well hang onto it for a good sale or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited for next month too, last December was one of my favorites!


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 15, 2013)

Mine says it weighs 1.73 pounds, no add on. I really hope it's the first version that was spoiled, I like those polishes the best but I only have one dupe in each version so any will be good!


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone got their mystery add-on and its the:

Mask trio and 2 polishes
Also, there is version 3 with the same products again, different polishes.  I think it's safe to say we are all getting the same products.

I wouldn't mind another mask trio. I got one in one of the other mystery boxes and enjoyed it so that's cool with me!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 15, 2013)

I am still waiting on my box. Next month is going to be horrible for shipping.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 15, 2013)

Are the boxes worth $120?


----------



## yunii (Nov 15, 2013)

I had such a weird experience with julep CS today. I received my secret store order last night and noticed that I was missing some add on items. So I called and let them know, and her first response was telling me that it is shipped in a separate shipment, and it is written on my invoice. I was like "huh" and was sure it wasn't. She then put me on hold, later on changing her first answers and told me that it was out of stock. She gave me two options; credit the 9.99 to my account or to my CC. Told me julep send me an email that said it was out of stock, which I never received. To me, the options given to me was horrible, they should at least offer a replacement. Also, I felt she lied to me because of her first response, if I didn't question it, I will still be here thinking my add on is coming in the mail.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 15, 2013)

I still didn't have an email response to my smashed Gem Collection complaint, so I just called.

The girl was very sweet and apologized profusely about both the box and the backup of emails.

They are replacing the lacquer box, and my two broken polishes (Angela and Carly), and when I asked I did mention that a couple of the others just had some polish on them, not enough to not be salvageable but the "swatch me" stickers were covered and that was annoying as they're always out of stock of those. I did get an additional free polish offered to me however, so I chose Ciara, which I've been wanting since it came out but just never pulled the trigger on it. So yay!

And my suggestion to anyone who is still waiting for an email response - just call them. I was on hold for like 60 seconds.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
And my suggestion to anyone who is still waiting for an email response - just call them. I was on hold for like 60 seconds.
I second this.  I have always just called them and they have always resolved any concerns promptly and professionally.  Once they did ask me to send a pic (and I did) but it was to a specific email, not to their general one, and they began processing my replacement before I sent the email anyway.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I second this.  I have always just called them and they have always resolved any concerns promptly and professionally.  Once they did ask me to send a pic (and I did) but it was to a specific email, not to their general one, and they began processing my replacement before I sent the email anyway.
I probably would have called them right away, but I hate calling in general (I'm on the phone all day from work, and my cell's speaker is effed right now but I'm trying to hold out for Dec 2 when new cell rules come into effect) so I just sent an email because I thought they needed pics.

Next time I will send the email right before calling so they can refer to it while I speak to them if needed.


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are the boxes worth $120?
yes, if you use Juleps non maven, non sale prices!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes, if you use Juleps non maven, non sale prices!
Even still, though, they are worth way more than $25.  I'd put their 'real value' at around $55 or $60.


----------



## JustKelsey (Nov 15, 2013)

I've never ordered any of the Julep mystery boxes before because most of them just never appeal to me and when I wait for the pictures of the boxes they are usually a let down anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Plus, I feel like when they have two or three sizes available the largest one is the only one thats ever worth it, but I always feel like I could spend that money better on something else then on a ton of nail polish and products. 

But I totally just changed my mind about this mystery box! After seeing the spoilers I just had to get it! with the $5 off coupon code it was only $19.99 which is the same price as a regular maven box, but I'm getting a ton more for my money! The glitter topcoats honestly aren't doing all that much for me and I didn't count on buying this box because of them, but with all the other products in it I'm sure I will find something that I like and the rest can be gifted for the holidays.

Now that I've bought this, it marks my third order in a 3 week time period. Julep needs to stop taking my money by running these amazing specials lately! I previously bought the Extraordinary set as a gift from the secret store and then I bought Char (deep navy blue), Avery (bright Barbie pink), Freedom Polymer Topcoat, and Sea Salt Texture Spray during the GOCRAZY sale. THIS SPENDING NEEDS TO STOP!


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Even still, though, they are worth way more than $25.  I'd put their 'real value' at around $55 or $60.
oh, yes they're def. well worth the $25 - at least this one is to me!  Most of the others, meh...


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ta78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sorry. Not anisa, it was adele. I had anisa sitting w them for some reason.
I almost bought that a couple months ago, so I am so happy I added the mystery add on! 

Mine ways 2.97 or so pounds, but I did get the mystery add on and the Nan add on as well.


----------



## redjill (Nov 15, 2013)

> Just got my mystery box as well! Here's the link to my review: http://anothermomanotherblog13.blogspot.com/2013/11/julep-diamond-mystery-box.html I already have most of the polishes they sent me so they all went up on ebay. :/ I mean, I know I have so many polishes that I'm practically guaranteed to get dupes but it still bums me out.


 Funny, the only dupes I'd get from that box are those that you don't have (Eva and Karen). I already ordered my box today though. Hope I get that version!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 16, 2013)

Mystery Box (+add ons) tracking FINALLY updated after 3 days of being stuck at "electronic shipping info received"! Processed through Kent, WA late tonight so I'm guessing Monday or Tuesday for mine. Kind of bummed it sat so long before getting picked up, but at least it is on the way now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Excited to see what version I get!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 16, 2013)

Still haven't received tracking info on my mystery box. I ordered while I still could get get the free glam kit. Has it been five days?


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes, I ordered on the 10th. Which means it's been almost a week, and no tracking email. I will email/call if I don't receive a tracking email by Monday.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Nov 16, 2013)

> Funny, the only dupes I'd get from that box are those that you don't have (Eva and Karen). I already ordered my box today though. Hope I get that version!


 this the version i'm hoping for, it's the only one which would be no dupes for me


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 16, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find the polish Laura on the Julep website?
It came out in February 2013.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 16, 2013)

Have you ladies seen these? Pretty good deal.

http://www.julep.com/party-looks


----------



## JustKelsey (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still haven't received tracking info on my mystery box. I ordered while I still could get get the free glam kit. Has it been five days?
Call Them! My order status for my past two shipments were never updated and instead stayed at the "processing status" the entire time. I called and Julep customer service gave me my tracking numbers and said it was a technical error on their part.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my It Girl box and the brush from my Winter is broke.  It detaches and almost looks melted.  I called CS and they are sending a replacement (already rec'd shipping).  They just asked that I send a pic so they can send it to production support.




Oh no! Glad to hear they are sending you a replacement.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 16, 2013)

Just received my mystery box with mystery add-on. It came with the 

eyelash curler, body frosting, double step, scrub mitt, the two new glitters, karmen, eva, lucy, candace, and karen. The mystery add-on was the mask with adele and lois. The only dupe for me is karmen, hoorah!
I also added the neon nail dips, and nightlife. So 46$ later and I have all that.... I'm pleased =o) Works out to 2.55 per item.


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 16, 2013)

> Have you ladies seen these? Pretty good deal. http://www.julep.com/party-looks.html?campaign_id=7858808-102860919-email-TLP&amp;utm_campaign=131117_party-looks&amp;utm_content=bottom&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=exacttarget&amp;[email protected]


 These are really great deals. I haven't gotten the email. I didn't get the DMB email until the next day.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you ladies seen these? Pretty good deal.

http://www.julep.com/party-looks.html?campaign_id=7858808-102860919-email-TLP&amp;utm_campaign=131117_party-looks&amp;utm_content=bottom&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=exacttarget&amp;[email protected]

I got the email, and picked up the Sleigh Peeping set with Missy (my nickname), Estelle and Char for $9.99. Not sure if I need Char but it can be gifted. The other two I had been waiting for deals on, so Yay!

BTW: @foxyroxy-26 - you may want to edit your link as that one contains your email address. Here's a safer link to the sets:

http://www.julep.com/shop/gift/gift-sets.html


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 16, 2013)

> I got the email, and picked up the Sleigh Peeping set with Missy (my nickname), Estelle and Char for $9.99. Not sure if I need Char but it can be gifted. The other two I had been waiting for deals on, so Yay! BTW: @foxyroxy-26 - you may want to edit your link as that one contains your email address. Here's a safer link to the sets: http://www.julep.com/shop/gift/gift-sets.html


 Char is one of my all time favorite polishes.


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you ladies seen these? Pretty good deal.

http://www.julep.com/party-looks
They are a really good deal! I ended up getting Confetti Slick, not that I really needed either of those colors, but they are both super pretty!


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 18, 2013)

My box hasn't moved or updated in 5 days since the shipment started. Sorry Auburn, WA but I'm sick of seeing your name!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

My mystery box hasn't moved since last Tuesday. Clearly it doesn't have the earrings in it since they send those priority mail lol.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

I am still waiting on my box.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm still waiting on my secret store purchase :/


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 18, 2013)

My mystery box has been waiting for USPS pick up since the 14th. Hoping it will be delivered today.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 18, 2013)

Just got off the phone with Julep.  I was on hold for 11 minutes 16 seconds before they picked up.  The girl was very nice and helpful.  She e-mailed me my tracking info.  My order shipped DHL on the 12th.  It is now sitting in Elkridge, MD waiting to be handed over to the post office.  I looked up the tracking on both the DHL site and the USPS site.  

I hope I receive it this week!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

This new shipping is soooo bad. I sometimes forget I am waiting on a package.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This new shipping is soooo bad. I sometimes forget I am waiting on a package.
Yeah.  




  I'm not going to make my selections until I get my mystery box.  So annoying!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah.  



  I'm not going to make my selections until I get my mystery box.  So annoying!
I agree!  If they can't get me something I ordered on the 10th before the 20th, that is annoying!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine took a bit longer than normal (around a week) and it's out for delivery right now. But used to slow snail shipping up here so 1-2 weeks, while annoying, isn't the end of the world. Especially during the holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hated it when I first moved here and was used to faster shipping and no restrictions, but everything eventually shows up and it's free AND most importantly they don't exclude me like so many places still do...so I try not to complain. At least DHL is faster than newgistics


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 18, 2013)

I got my mystery box today! It was version two. I wanted that one because I didn't have Lucy or Eva. I'm keeping those two, the glitters, and the body frosting. I would have preferred any other beauty product over the double step. It was the only reason I skipped the August garden party box. Overall I'm happy with the value though. Four new polishes and a beauty product is not too shabby for 20 bucks!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

> I got my mystery box today! It was version two. I wanted that one because I didn't have Lucy or Eva. I'm keeping those two, the glitters, and the body frosting. I would have preferred any other beauty product over the double step. It was the only reason I skipped the August garden party box. Overall I'm happy with the value though. Four new polishes and a beauty product is not too shabby for 20 bucks!


 The double step is actually nice.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 18, 2013)

So, apparently my box has been sitting in Auburn, WA for a week!  Nice.  I think I won't be doing any non-monthly box orders until they leave DHL.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 18, 2013)

I want my mystery box by my birthday on Friday--it must be hanging out with lots of friends--it has not updated since the 12th! I want my polish--not just for me, but every year on my birthday I give my student workers and staff members gifts. Tis better to give than to recieve--and I was going to add more polish to their make your own subscription box station (perfume, gloss, sample of some sort, and German Chocolate Advent Calendar).


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want my mystery box by my birthday on Friday--it must be hanging out with lots of friends--it has not updated since the 12th! I want my polish--not just for me, but every year on my *birthday I give my student workers and staff members gifts*. Tis better to give than to recieve--and I was going to add more polish to their make your own subscription box station (perfume, gloss, sample of some sort, and German Chocolate Advent Calendar).
Wow, that's super nice &amp; sweet of you!


----------



## jessrose18 (Nov 18, 2013)

So I emailed julep last week about my dry shampoo that never worked. I never got a response to my email, but today I got a tracking notice, I guess they are sending a new one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am happy but still think its strange they wouldn't email me and say that ow well....


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 18, 2013)

> Mine took a bit longer than normal (around a week) and it's out for delivery right now. But used to slow snail shipping up here so 1-2 weeks, while annoying, isn't the end of the world. Especially during the holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hated it when I first moved here and was used to faster shipping and no restrictions, but everything eventually shows up and it's free AND most importantly they don't exclude me like so many places still do...so I try not to complain. At least DHL is faster than newgistics


 Lol Cari, I think we both ordered on the first day so it looks like your box made it to Alaska before my box made it to the Midwest  something seems strange about that! Mine still hasn't left WA. DHL you suck majorly!!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 18, 2013)

> > Mine took a bit longer than normal (around a week) and it's out for delivery right now. But used to slow snail shipping up here so 1-2 weeks, while annoying, isn't the end of the world. Especially during the holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hated it when I first moved here and was used to faster shipping and no restrictions, but everything eventually shows up and it's free AND most importantly they don't exclude me like so many places still do...so I try not to complain. At least DHL is faster than newgistics
> 
> 
> Lol Cari, I think we both ordered on the first day so it looks like your box made it to Alaska before my box made it to the Midwest  something seems strange about that! Mine still hasn't left WA. DHL you suck majorly!!


 Ha! true. There arent a whole lot of DHL hubs between Seattle and Anchorage though so I guess I get lucky there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully yours comes soon.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 18, 2013)

Onto my box! I got the motherload today!



Mystery Box, version 2 with the Mystery Add on. I also added Autumn onto the order to reach the $35 minimum for the glam kit since I ordered before that promo ended. $46 and some change for everything. Not too shabby!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 19, 2013)

> I want my mystery box by my birthday on Friday--it must be hanging out with lots of friends--it has not updated since the 12th! I want my polish--not just for me, but every year on my birthday I give my student workers and staff members gifts. Tis better to give than to recieve--and I was going to add more polish to their make your own subscription box station (perfume, gloss, sample of some sort, and German Chocolate Advent Calendar).


 Oh wow!!! That's really sweet and thoughtful. I hope it comes so all can enjoy. Happy Birthday and I hope that you are blessed to have many more.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Still waiting on my box.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 19, 2013)

> Lol Cari, I think we both ordered on the first day so it looks like your box made it to Alaska before my box made it to the Midwest  something seems strange about that! Mine still hasn't left WA. DHL you suck majorly!!


 I ordered mine the night before the first day. I was able to get the free glam kit. Mine still hasn't left WA either. I just think ten days after I order something and eight days after it ships, it should have at least left the state it was sent from.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 19, 2013)

> > Lol Cari, I think we both ordered on the first day so it looks like your box made it to Alaska before my box made it to the Midwest  something seems strange about that! Mine still hasn't left WA. DHL you suck majorly!!
> 
> 
> I ordered mine the night before the first day. I was able to get the free glam kit. Mine still hasn't left WA either. I just think ten days after I order something and eight days after it ships, it should have at least left the state it was sent from.


 Totally agree! I hope we get a good variation luckyme!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 19, 2013)

Mine just updated and is out for delivery!  They may not all be in WA afterall!


----------



## Krendall (Nov 19, 2013)

I ordered last Tuesday and still don't have a shipping notice. I sent them an email today. Anyone else still waiting?


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 19, 2013)

My mystery box is finally ready to be transported to USPS, so I should get it tomorrow or Thursday!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 19, 2013)

Mine crossed the border 10 days ago and its still not here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - I can't even track it.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 19, 2013)

It does seem like the mystery box is taking forever.

But, mine is finally out for delivery today.  Yay!


----------



## ta78 (Nov 19, 2013)

My monthly boxes take way longer than the mystery. I guess because I am in WA and they started shipping from NJ. I got my mystery box in 2 days.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 19, 2013)

So my tracking finally updated. It took from the 12th until today to get from Washington to Maryland. I don't live in Maryland. Now let's see how much longer it takes.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 19, 2013)

> So my tracking finally updated. It took from the 12th until today to get from Washington to Maryland. I don't live in Maryland. Now let's see how much longer it takes.


 Still no update here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Auburn, WA I hate thee......


----------



## acostakk (Nov 19, 2013)

Ordered Thursday and received today - not too bad time-wise (of course it just had to make its way down the coast to CA).  But my box was BEAT UP.  Broken seal, hole in the top, whole 9 yards.  I don't think anything was missing unless there was supposed to be a pair of earrings in there






Version 3.  A tad disappointed, I was hoping for version 2.  I have no use for Kristy or Gemma, but really like all the others.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 19, 2013)

I just started a swap forum for the Diamond Mystery box if anyone is interested. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139260/julep-diamond-mystery-box


----------



## Jstull1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Here are the pctures of the julep caddy I ordered. inside it wasn't so much a insert, it was actually the cloth covered cardboard pieces you have to connect and insert yourself.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ordered Thursday and received today - not too bad time-wise (of course it just had to make its way down the coast to CA).  But my box was BEAT UP.  Broken seal, hole in the top, whole 9 yards.  I don't think anything was missing unless there was supposed to be a pair of earrings in there





Version 3.  A tad disappointed, I was hoping for version 2.  I have no use for Kristy or Gemma, but really like all the others.

Mine was open too! I found that very odd that the seal was broken but I was relieved there wasn't anything missing inside. Also  I do not enjoy the scent of that body frosting but I do like the texture.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 19, 2013)

Double post, sorry!


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine was open too! I found that very odd that the seal was broken but I was relieved there wasn't anything missing inside. Also  I do not enjoy the scent of that body frosting but I do like the texture.

That's really weird that so many are damaged! I hope it's not a continuing trend. Glad all your stuff was in there though. I can't imagine how much it would suck to wait so long to receive it and then have things be missing!

Speaking of, my box is taking forever. It's still in Auburn according to the tracking! I think I might be done with Julep after this. It's seriously ridiculous. I have made many orders to other companies AFTER I ordered the mystery box and I have gotten all of them already! Grrrr. It really takes the fun out of ordering when you get it 2 weeks after ordering it.


----------



## biskies (Nov 19, 2013)

Going to have to trade my top coats from the mystery box.  I hate them so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think I'm too grown up for them or something.  Sad.


----------



## Lily V (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Going to have to trade my top coats from the mystery box.  I hate them so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think I'm too grown up for them or something.  Sad.

awwww sorry to hear that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  well if you ever want to swap 'em, let me know, I'd love to trade for them!


----------



## Alicia Davis (Nov 20, 2013)

still waiting and I was hoping to get to wear my new polish for my birthday this Friday. booooo


----------



## biskies (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
awwww sorry to hear that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  well if you ever want to swap 'em, let me know, I'd love to trade for them!

I loved my first Juelp box, but honestly, this was the Julep Mystery Box O' Regret for me.  I thought, if I liked five of the colors, the box would be worth the $25 I spent on it.  I liked two.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I opened the pink top coat and saw the giant glitters and thought, "nope, too old for this" and put it away and back into the box.  It doesn't help that I own a bakery and the last thing I need is for a piece of this glitter to wind up in a ball of dough I'm kneading.  Then I got what I think looks black, but according to the Julep site, is dark blue.  I also got a really funky ugly orangish color.  Then I got Candace, which is a duplicate for me, which is kind of weird since last month was my very first month with them (what are the odds that I would get a duplicate after only one box??)  The foot stick...can't see me using it, but maybe.  The body frosting and scrubby really isn't me, but I knew that going in.  I really was just hoping that five of the shades would have worked for me.  That's all.  I guess it was too much to ask though.  Grrrrr, Julep!

Now my Pinterest trade board looks like Julep Central.

EDIT:  Yeah, totally willing to trade for something that works better for me, if you have any suggestions.  Even just on the top coats.  I had some interest in it via one of my Facebook groups, but nothing has been offered that's been particularly pretty for me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
awwww sorry to hear that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  well if you ever want to swap 'em, let me know, I'd love to trade for them!

I loved my first Juelp box, but honestly, this was the Julep Mystery Box O' Regret for me.  I thought, if I liked five of the colors, the box would be worth the $25 I spent on it.  I liked two.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I opened the pink top coat and saw the giant glitters and thought, "nope, too old for this" and put it away and back into the box.  It doesn't help that I own a bakery and the last thing I need is for a piece of this glitter to wind up in a ball of dough I'm kneading.  Then I got what I think looks black, but according to the Julep site, is dark blue. * I also got a really funky ugly orangish color*.  Then I got Candace, which is a duplicate for me, which is kind of weird since last month was my very first month with them (what are the odds that I would get a duplicate after only one box??)  The foot stick...can't see me using it, but maybe.  The body frosting and scrubby really isn't me, but I knew that going in.  I really was just hoping that five of the shades would have worked for me.  That's all.  I guess it was too much to ask though.  Grrrrr, Julep!

Now my Pinterest trade board looks like Julep Central.

EDIT:  Yeah, totally willing to trade for something that works better for me, if you have any suggestions.  Even just on the top coats.  I had some interest in it via one of my Facebook groups, but nothing has been offered that's been particularly pretty for me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What's the name of that color?


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

I think my mystery box might be delivered today


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting pics of this! They did finally post more pics on the website too that show the inner compartment. Its not really what I was imagining, and I'm still not sure if I want it. Definitely not for $30 but if I can get it cheap later on I may go for it. So how do you see all of your polishes when they're stored, do you only see the top of the bottle? That would mean I would have to get a bunch of swatch me stickers too.



> Here are the pctures of the julep caddy I ordered. inside it wasn't so much a insert, it was actually the cloth covered cardboard pieces you have to connect and insert yourself.Â


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks so much for posting pics of this! They did finally post more pics on the website too that show the inner compartment. Its not really what I was imagining, and I'm still not sure if I want it. Definitely not for $30 but if I can get it cheap later on I may go for it. So how do you see all of your polishes when they're stored, do you only see the top of the bottle? That would mean I would have to get a bunch of swatch me stickers too.
Right now I have use swatch sticks to find the color I feel like wearing and then I just go in my closet and get it.  I plan on purchasing some wall racks for Christmas so I can store my polish on those.


----------



## biskies (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What's the name of that color?
Claudette, according to the bottle.  The package was missing its label.


----------



## madricka (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now I have use swatch sticks to find the color I feel like wearing and then I just go in my closet and get it.  I plan on purchasing some wall racks for Christmas so I can store my polish on those.  
I use swatch sticks too, my polishes are in pretty boxes I bought at HomeSense. I wanted wall racks but no where to anchor them in my condo that would make sense. Not a fan of the colour caddy.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What's the name of that color?
Claudette, according to the bottle.  The package was missing its label.

Interesting. I don't have it but it looks far from orange in swatches! Bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madricka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I use swatch sticks too, my polishes are in pretty boxes I bought at HomeSense. I wanted wall racks but no where to anchor them in my condo that would make sense. Not a fan of the colour caddy.
I'm not a fan of the color caddy either.  I used to have a "caddy" that looked just like it that I purchased at TJ Maxx or Marshalls.  It was a lot less money.  For Christmas we are going to IKEA and getting some Alexes and some Helmers and a desk top and we are making my vanity in our guest bed room.  We are also buying a couple wall racks for my polish.  Since we only have overnight guests sporadically and most of the time it's my little niece, I decided the spare bedroom was the best place for it!  I'm very excited about having my own makeup/nail space!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

I received my Mystery box and add-ons this morning!  I love it!  I received Version 2 with the Night Life, Neon Nail Dips, Estelle and the Holiday Glam Kit.  Having just received it is making me think maybe I shouldn't do the full polish upgrade for December, but I probably will anyway.


----------



## biskies (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting. I don't have it but it looks far from orange in swatches! Bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Weird...this is what it looks like boxed:


----------



## cari12 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting. I don't have it but it looks far from orange in swatches! Bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Weird...this is what it looks like boxed:





I don't see orange at all when I look at that but it could be my monitor.


----------



## smurfy29 (Nov 20, 2013)

I ordered my mystery box on the 11th and it's FINALLY out for delivery today! EEEK! I'm realllly hoping for version 1, we shall see!


----------



## madricka (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not a fan of the color caddy either.  I used to have a "caddy" that looked just like it that I purchased at TJ Maxx or Marshalls.  It was a lot less money.  For Christmas we are going to IKEA and getting some Alexes and some Helmers and a desk top and we are making my vanity in our guest bed room.  We are also buying a couple wall racks for my polish.  Since we only have overnight guests sporadically and most of the time it's my little niece, I decided the spare bedroom was the best place for it!  I'm very excited about having my own makeup/nail space!  
That's a great idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in grad school right now so our extra bedroom is my study/office space with a small corner devoted to my polishes (makeup is in the bedroom!). You should post pics when it's all finished!


----------



## madricka (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't see orange at all when I look at that but it could be my monitor. 
I have this colour and to me it looks like a creamy brick red (seriously, like red bricks). At first I thought it was super orange too but when I swatched it, it looks more red. Kind of a different shade but not ugly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biskies (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madricka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have this colour and to me it looks like a creamy brick red (seriously, like red bricks). At first I thought it was super orange too but when I swatched it, it looks more red. Kind of a different shade but not ugly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll give it a whirl then.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smurfy29 (Nov 20, 2013)

My mystery box FINALLY arrived, and it's missing the mystery add-on. :/ Did this happen to anyone else? I also got version 3, which is my least favorite. Anyone with version 1 up for a trade?


----------



## biskies (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smurfy29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My mystery box FINALLY arrived, and it's missing the mystery add-on. :/ Did this happen to anyone else? I also got version 3, which is my least favorite. Anyone with version 1 up for a trade?

Yeah, I got version 3 too.  I'm thinking that was nearly everyone's least favorite.  Marion is a really nice shade though!  *upside*


----------



## Jstull1 (Nov 20, 2013)

You can only see the tops of the bottles. Each compartment fits four Julep bottles, so I am going to have to buy some swatch me stickers as well. I was hoping it would give me a nice spot to store all my Julep polishes, because since I became a maven in July, my collection has really grown.


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 20, 2013)

> You can only see the tops of the bottles. Each compartment fits four Julep bottles, so I am going to have to buy some swatch me stickers as well. I was hoping it would give me a nice spot to store all my Julep polishes, because since I became a maven in July, my collection has really grown.


 What's the total number of bottles that fit?


----------



## Jstull1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What's the total number of bottles that fit?
In the main section it will hold 48' then there is a side section that looks like it holds 9-10 more.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

See, my thinking is that for $26 on amazon I can buy a wall rack that holds 100 polishes, probably more if many of them are juleps. Edited to add: I realize that wall racks are not a suitable option for everyone. This just applies to me and the way my mind works.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yay my mystery box tracking finally updated! It's at my PO so I think it will come today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## redjill (Nov 21, 2013)

Yay, got my mystery box yesterday! I got version 2, which gave me the least dupes! Turns out I have Evie, not Eva, so the only dupe I got was Karen. I'll give that to a coworker since my sister already got another dupe of Karen. Geo and Antonia are so gorgeous! I adore holos. I keep staring at them. I'm also so happy I got Karmen and Candace at last. The mystery add on was kind of a let down, since both Adele and Lois are dupes for me, but my sister was very happy to get them. I love the mask trio so it's not a total loss. I also got Fireworks at last, and the Labor Day trio I had my eye on for awhile. Too bad I have to give Amber away; giving my coworkers polishes with their names for Christmas.


----------



## Shanny81 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

See, my thinking is that for $26 on amazon I can buy a wall rack that holds 100 polishes, probably more if many of them are juleps.

Edited to add: I realize that wall racks are not a suitable option for everyone. This just applies to me and the way my mind works.
I ended up buying a wall rack.  Mostly because I feel like I get a better sense of what colors I own if they are in front of my face - lol.  I can fit two Juleps in each slot, one in front of the other as well as many more across the shelf.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 21, 2013)

> I ended up buying a wall rack.Â  Mostly because I feel like I get a better sense of what colors I own if they are in front of my face - lol.Â  I can fit two Juleps in each slot, one in front of the other as well as many more across the shelf.


 I feel the same way, even with the lil swatches on the top it's just not enough!! Haha. It would be cool if there was an acrylic case so you can get a sense of the colors but they don't have to be hanging on a wall, I checked the muji site and maybe I can make one of their cases work even though the polishes wouldn't be upright....hmmm


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 21, 2013)

> > See, my thinking is that for $26 on amazon I can buy a wall rack that holds 100 polishes, probably more if many of them are juleps. Edited to add: I realize that wall racks are not a suitable option for everyone. This just applies to me and the way my mind works.
> 
> 
> I ended up buying a wall rack.Â  Mostly because I feel like I get a better sense of what colors I own if they are in front of my face - lol.Â  I can fit two Juleps in each slot, one in front of the other as well as many more across the shelf.


 I made a wall rack this summer for about $5 and it's hanging in my closet. It has helped me avoid purchasing a lot of dupes/too simular colors.


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Still waiting on my mystery box...It hasn't moved in 6 days now.


----------



## Alicia Davis (Nov 21, 2013)

Just got my first ever Maven box. One of the colors was incorrect, so I called to clear that up. Now I try the Luxe Repair and it is pumping out funny, I look inside and no tube is connected on the pump. Is it supposed to be this way? I would think there would have to be a tube. I feel weird trying to call back, and if I dump the product out to try and find a tube I will waste so much product, grrr.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still waiting on my mystery box...It hasn't moved in 6 days now. 




I feel for you!  Today is the 8th business day since I received my tracking number and it finally moved this morning.  DHL is quite painful.  I really hope the wait was worth it and we both get versions we like!


----------



## smiletorismile (Nov 21, 2013)

I finally got my box today! I got version 3. I'm not the biggest fan of 3 of the colors I got, but at least I didn't get any dupes.


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 21, 2013)

> In the main section it will hold 48' then there is a side section that looks like it holds 9-10 more.


 I would need more space. It's cute tho.


> See, my thinking is that for $26 on amazon I can buy a wall rack that holds 100 polishes, probably more if many of them are juleps. Edited to add: I realize that wall racks are not a suitable option for everyone. This just applies to me and the way my mind works.


 If I wasn't planning on moving soon I would total go this route. My storage is close to max and the draws are getting heavy.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Davis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my first ever Maven box. One of the colors was incorrect, so I called to clear that up. Now I try the Luxe Repair and it is pumping out funny, I look inside and no tube is connected on the pump. Is it supposed to be this way? I would think there would have to be a tube. I feel weird trying to call back, and if I dump the product out to try and find a tube I will waste so much product, grrr.
I've had bottles like that before. It uses some sort of suction something or other to pull the product up and out of the spout. Usually the product will have an inner thingy on the bottom of the product that raises as the product is dispensed.

I'm lousy at describing things...I'm sure I make no sense! Anyway, I was trying to say that a tube is not necessarily needed depending on the packaging.


----------



## jessrose18 (Nov 21, 2013)

i got my mystery box today...version 1 with add on, what a great box only 1 dupe (coco) ...i didn't get the pink cloth though that some people did in my box ;( i guess i can't complain


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

OMG my mystery box finally arrives and it's missing BOTH the diamond glitters!!!!! And of course I got the version with 2 dupes for me. So pissed off!! If they try to send the replacements DHL I will seriously freak out! And it's basically Friday so I probably won't even get a response until next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  major pouting situation over here!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 22, 2013)

> OMG my mystery box finally arrives and it's missing BOTH the diamond glitters!!!!! And of course I got the version with 2 dupes for me. So pissed off!! If they try to send the replacements DHL I will seriously freak out! And it's basically Friday so I probably won't even get a response until next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  major pouting situation over here!


 I'm sorry. That just sucks!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want my mystery box by my birthday on Friday--it must be hanging out with lots of friends--it has not updated since the 12th! I want my polish--not just for me, but every year on my birthday I give my student workers and staff members gifts. Tis better to give than to recieve--and I was going to add more polish to their make your own subscription box station (perfume, gloss, sample of some sort, and German Chocolate Advent Calendar).


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Onto my box! I got the motherload today!





Mystery Box, version 2 with the Mystery Add on. I also added Autumn onto the order to reach the $35 minimum for the glam kit since I ordered before that promo ended.

$46 and some change for everything. Not too shabby!
That's some awesome nail mail!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jstull1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are the pctures of the julep caddy I ordered. inside it wasn't so much a insert, it was actually the cloth covered cardboard pieces you have to connect and insert yourself.












Thanks for posting pics  I definitely want to get this.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Davis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  still waiting and I was hoping to get to wear my new polish for my birthday this Friday. booooo




Sorry to hear that, hope your order gets to you soon.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jstull1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What's the total number of bottles that fit?
In the main section it will hold 48' then there is a side section that looks like it holds 9-10 more.

I would need a lot more room for my polishes.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG my mystery box finally arrives and it's missing BOTH the diamond glitters!!!!! And of course I got the version with 2 dupes for me. So pissed off!! If they try to send the replacements DHL I will seriously freak out! And it's basically Friday so I probably won't even get a response until next week






major pouting situation over here!
Sorry to hear that, hope they get back to you soon.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG my mystery box finally arrives and it's missing BOTH the diamond glitters!!!!! And of course I got the version with 2 dupes for me. So pissed off!! If they try to send the replacements DHL I will seriously freak out! And it's basically Friday so I probably won't even get a response until next week






major pouting situation over here!
What a disappointment after all the waiting!  Julep needs to make this up to you.  At the very least ask for Jules &amp; NO DHL shipping!  

Good luck getting your new glitters.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG my mystery box finally arrives and it's missing BOTH the diamond glitters!!!!! And of course I got the version with 2 dupes for me. So pissed off!! If they try to send the replacements DHL I will seriously freak out! And it's basically Friday so I probably won't even get a response until next week






major pouting situation over here!
Wow. Thats rough.

The only polish I wanted from the Gem Collection - Angela. Arrived broken. Just my luck!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

> > OMG my mystery box finally arrives and it's missing BOTH the diamond glitters!!!!! And of course I got the version with 2 dupes for me. So pissed off!! If they try to send the replacements DHL I will seriously freak out! And it's basically Friday so I probably won't even get a response until next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  major pouting situation over here!
> 
> 
> What a disappointment after all the waiting! Â Julep needs to make this up to you. Â At the very least ask for Jules &amp; NO DHL shipping! Â  Good luck getting your new glitters. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â





> > OMG my mystery box finally arrives and it's missing BOTH the diamond glitters!!!!! And of course I got the version with 2 dupes for me. So pissed off!! If they try to send the replacements DHL I will seriously freak out! And it's basically Friday so I probably won't even get a response until next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  major pouting situation over here!
> 
> 
> Wow. Thats rough. The only polish I wanted from the Gem Collection - Angela. Arrived broken. Just my luck!


 Thanks ladies. I was so sad/mad last night to open my glitter-less box after working a 14 hr day. I'm going to try calling them today because their email auto reply says its a 3-4 day response time and with the maven window and all. I'm sure they will fix it. I think the added shipping time makes it worse when something isn't right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow Julep really sucks! I called them and they said they have no more mystery glitter polishes left so I am SOL. All they offered me was a voucher for 2 other polishes or a return label to return my box.  I said, "I thought I saw you guys just post on FB recently that you had 600 more boxes for sale?" She said, "no you definitely didn't see that, we are all sold out."  I told her I wanted to cancel my maven account because this was BS and she just said no problem. 

I looked up my order history and I have purchased $232 from them since I became a maven in January.  I guess they don't care about my money or me as a customer.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow Julep really sucks! I called them and they said they have no more mystery glitter polishes left so I am SOL. All they offered me was a voucher for 2 other polishes or a return label to return my box.  I said, "I thought I saw you guys just post on FB recently that you had 600 more boxes for sale?" She said, "no you definitely didn't see that, we are all sold out."  I told her I wanted to cancel my maven account because this was BS and she just said no problem. 

I looked up my order history and I have purchased $232 from them since I became a maven in January.  I guess they don't care about my money or me as a customer.
I am shocked by this.  That is the worst!  I just can't believe they think this is acceptable.  So, sorry to hear you were treated that way.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow Julep really sucks! I called them and they said they have no more mystery glitter polishes left so I am SOL. All they offered me was a voucher for 2 other polishes or a return label to return my box.  I said, "I thought I saw you guys just post on FB recently that you had 600 more boxes for sale?" She said, "no you definitely didn't see that, we are all sold out."  I told her I wanted to cancel my maven account because this was BS and she just said no problem. 

I looked up my order history and I have purchased $232 from them since I became a maven in January.  I guess they don't care about my money or me as a customer.
You mean this post:  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152406822290884&amp;set=a.91704360883.105302.49239265883&amp;type=1&amp;theater


----------



## acostakk (Nov 22, 2013)

> Wow Julep really sucks! I called them and they said they have no more mystery glitter polishes left so I am SOL. All they offered me was a voucher for 2 other polishes or a return label to return my box.Â  I said, "I thought I saw you guys just post on FB recently that you had 600 more boxes for sale?" She said, "no you definitely didn't see that, we are all sold out."Â  I told her I wanted to cancel my maven account because this was BS and she just said no problem.Â  I looked up my order history and I have purchased $232 from them since I became a maven in January.Â  I guess they don't care about my money or me as a customer.


 It shouldnt matter if you spent $20 or $200. A company should value all its customers. Since it was their error in failing to include the star features of the box, and if they really are out of the glitters now, the whole thing should have been comped. You didn't get what you paid for through their mistake. I have a super hard time believing they are really all sold out of the glitters. I wont be surprised if they show up in the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales


----------



## Lily V (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah, that's crap!  I would def be calling back ( to get a better CS agent, or else ask to speak to a manager) and tell the exact date of the FB post and what they said in it,  because that's complete BS.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow Julep really sucks! I called them and they said they have no more mystery glitter polishes left so I am SOL. All they offered me was a voucher for 2 other polishes or a return label to return my box.  I said, "I thought I saw you guys just post on FB recently that you had 600 more boxes for sale?" She said, "no you definitely didn't see that, we are all sold out."  I told her I wanted to cancel my maven account because this was BS and she just said no problem. 

I looked up my order history and I have purchased $232 from them since I became a maven in January.  I guess they don't care about my money or me as a customer.


Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You mean this post:  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152406822290884&amp;set=a.91704360883.105302.49239265883&amp;type=1&amp;theater


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

So 10pm on Tuesday they had "a few hundred extra boxes" and then at 10am on Friday they have not 1 single extra of each? I think the girl I talked to did not believe me.  I have only made 1 other complaint ever to them about a super thick glitter (over 6 months ago), that I subsequently sent them a picture of and they replaced so it's not like I am trying to squeeze them for freebies.  She did not understand that 2 substitute polishes from the website was not the same as 2 limited edition glitters that you can't buy.

Oh well, at least its easy to swap for Juleps and people are always selling them cheaply.  I have seen the glitters up for swap so I will just try to get them from somewhere else.  I still have to return my box once they send me the label before they will refund me.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 22, 2013)

> So 10pm on Tuesday they had "a few hundred extra boxes" and then at 10am on Friday they have not 1 single extra of each? I think the girl I talked to did not believe me.Â  I have only made 1 other complaint ever to them about a super thick glitter (over 6 months ago), that I subsequently sent them a picture of and they replaced so it's not like I am trying to squeeze them for freebies.Â  She did not understand that 2 substitute polishes from the website was not the same as 2 limited edition glitters that you can't buy. Oh well, at least its easy to swap for Juleps and people are always selling them cheaply.Â  I have seen the glitters up for swap so I will just try to get them from somewhere else.Â  I still have to return my box once they send me the label before they will refund me.


 I hate glitters, so I would be happy to trade you!


----------



## sylarana (Nov 22, 2013)

And even if they are sold out, I would expect them to keep some bottles in store in case something gets damaged during shipping or if a packing mistake happens as in your case. Strange!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 22, 2013)

[@]Lolo22[/@] that is total crap!!! I'm so sorry!! I was looking at their FB page today and noticed Julep only seems to respond nice and sweet to positive posts but not so much with criticisms....I noticed someone complained about her being charged although her account was supposed to be closed 6 months ago (I don't know why she is just now complaining but anyhow) Julep left some flippant response to her then below that response was one from the founder of the company who was very, very nice and said she was so sorry and get on it immediately, I thought that was so cool and that she need to start making sure her employees are just as gracious to customers!!! Anyway my point is that you should contact her! I think her team needs some serious training on how to be nice.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 22, 2013)

That sucks Lolo! 

I do think that second round of boxes sold out pretty quickly but that's weird that the CS rep denied there's was ever more to be sold AND that they are totally out of the diamond glitters too. 

I feel like Julep's CS is either hit or miss for people, I've only had awesome and fast service/responses but I see so many stories of people who don't. Hopefully they are taking on more CS and will train them better in the future, it can really make or break a company.

Hopefully you find the polishes you want in trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 23, 2013)

@Lola22 I am sorry to hear about your polishes. I think it's absurd that they wouldn't/ couldn't replace the exact items. I got my polishes and the glitters do look pretty in the bottles. I haven't tried them out yet. I am sure you will be able to trade but that wasn't the point since you had ordered the box in the first place, smh.


----------



## madricka (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow Julep really sucks! I called them and they said they have no more mystery glitter polishes left so I am SOL. All they offered me was a voucher for 2 other polishes or a return label to return my box.  I said, "I thought I saw you guys just post on FB recently that you had 600 more boxes for sale?" She said, "no you definitely didn't see that, we are all sold out."  I told her I wanted to cancel my maven account because this was BS and she just said no problem. 

I looked up my order history and I have purchased $232 from them since I became a maven in January.  I guess they don't care about my money or me as a customer.
Wow, that totally sucks. I'm sorry you didn't get the glitter polishes and you had a crappy CS experience. I hope you didn't really cancel your account because of that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope your weekend is a good one at least!


----------



## JayneDoe (Nov 23, 2013)

ok I my diamond box finally came today I ended up with version 1. I really wanted version 2. I would totally do a trade with anyone who is not happy with the version 2 colors


----------



## JC327 (Nov 23, 2013)

> Wow Julep really sucks! I called them and they said they have no more mystery glitter polishes left so I am SOL. All they offered me was a voucher for 2 other polishes or a return label to return my box.Â  I said, "I thought I saw you guys just post on FB recently that you had 600 more boxes for sale?" She said, "no you definitely didn't see that, we are all sold out."Â  I told her I wanted to cancel my maven account because this was BS and she just said no problem.Â  I looked up my order history and I have purchased $232 from them since I became a maven in January.Â  I guess they don't care about my money or me as a customer.


 Sorry you had to deal with that, I can't believe the way you were treated.


----------



## biskies (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I have seen the glitters up for swap so I will just try to get them from somewhere else.  I still have to return my box once they send me the label before they will refund me.

I feel bad...I literally JUST arranged a trade for the glitters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Otherwise, I would have worked something out with you.  I can't use them because the glitter is so huge.  They're really pretty, but I own a bakery and I'm more afraid that someone will return something to me that has a giant piece of glitter that I accidentally kneaded into it.  I am sure you'll find them on someone's trade board because they are definitely not for everybody.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow Julep really sucks! I called them and they said they have no more mystery glitter polishes left so I am SOL. All they offered me was a voucher for 2 other polishes or a return label to return my box.  I said, "I thought I saw you guys just post on FB recently that you had 600 more boxes for sale?" She said, "no you definitely didn't see that, we are all sold out."  I told her I wanted to cancel my maven account because this was BS and she just said no problem. 

I looked up my order history and I have purchased $232 from them since I became a maven in January.  I guess they don't care about my money or me as a customer.

Wow, that's awful! I'm so sorry! So weird how those particular two just HAPPENED to be left out of the box and are now sold out. If they suddenly show up in another box or sale later I'd definitely call up their CS and let 'em have it!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 23, 2013)

I find it funny (ok, lame!) that they sent us the mystery boxes via DHL but my return label is for priority 1 day! Okay then! Cookie, I will keep my eyes peeled for any shenanigans but I don't think they have ever sold a mystery glitter before? I remember how hard it was for me to find Camille. Oh well. Yes I did really cancel (at least for now) because that was the only thing I could think of to do so they would know how uncool that was. I even received my cancellation email while I was still on the phone with the girl. Btw I was not rude and didnt yell or swear or anything either, I was mostly in shock and caught off guard. She even said to me "you didn't use any of the products, did you?" which I thought was the weirdest thing to say.


----------



## biskies (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I find it funny (ok, lame!) that they sent us the mystery boxes via DHL but my return label is for priority 1 day! Okay then!

Cookie, I will keep my eyes peeled for any shenanigans but I don't think they have ever sold a mystery glitter before? I remember how hard it was for me to find Camille.

Oh well. Yes I did really cancel (at least for now) because that was the only thing I could think of to do so they would know how uncool that was. I even received my cancellation email while I was still on the phone with the girl. Btw I was not rude and didnt yell or swear or anything either, I was mostly in shock and caught off guard. She even said to me "you didn't use any of the products, did you?" which I thought was the weirdest thing to say.

I can't believe how unbelievably rude they were with you.  There's ONE rule of good customer service...treat every customer like they are your ONLY customer.  Treating you that way (regardless of whether you've spent $200 with them or $2) is completely unacceptable.

After receiving my mystery box and being so disappointed in not only the contents, but also that horrific shipping they insist on using, I kind of decided to be done with them.  I can spend $55 on Zoya every 3 months and get some really great polishes with free shipping and be just as happy, if not happier.  This just sealed that for me.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I find it funny (ok, lame!) that they sent us the mystery boxes via DHL but my return label is for priority 1 day! Okay then!

Cookie, I will keep my eyes peeled for any shenanigans but I don't think they have ever sold a mystery glitter before? I remember how hard it was for me to find Camille.

Oh well. Yes I did really cancel (at least for now) because that was the only thing I could think of to do so they would know how uncool that was. I even received my cancellation email while I was still on the phone with the girl. Btw I was not rude and didnt yell or swear or anything either, I was mostly in shock and caught off guard. She even said to me "you didn't use any of the products, did you?" which I thought was the weirdest thing to say.
I thought they typically did put the mystery polishes in the store. Estelle is, and so are the two jelly like glitters from the summer box (destination or big picnic? can't remember which one). I'm also pretty sure the mystery glitter from last New Years was in the store too, it came un named but is now Erica I believe.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh your right [@]cari12[/@]! I never noticed that. Perhaps we will see some mystery glitters pop up after all haha


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh your right @cari12! I never noticed that. Perhaps we will see some mystery glitters pop up after all haha

They pop up in the secret store a lot. Actually I think I've bought all the mystery box exclusives on sale eventually since I usually skip the box itself and when they do appear they're on sale shortly thereafter. What a rude cs rep! She most certainly shouldn't have questioned if you were returning used products. I don't think she was very knowledgeable and you probably were unlucky with the rep you happened to get. You probably could have used those two vouchers on the glitter polishes eventually but what a hassle it would be to monitor the site waiting for them to pop up.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So 10pm on Tuesday they had "a few hundred extra boxes" and then at 10am on Friday they have not 1 single extra of each? I think the girl I talked to did not believe me.  I have only made 1 other complaint ever to them about a super thick glitter (over 6 months ago), that I subsequently sent them a picture of and they replaced so it's not like I am trying to squeeze them for freebies.  She did not understand that 2 substitute polishes from the website was not the same as 2 limited edition glitters that you can't buy.

Oh well, at least its easy to swap for Juleps and people are always selling them cheaply.  I have seen the glitters up for swap so I will just try to get them from somewhere else.  I still have to return my box once they send me the label before they will refund me.
If you know the name of the rep - file a complaint.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 25, 2013)

@Lolo22 - I was just browsing around the site and saw that they have this: 

http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-color/julep-com-exclusives/antonia.html

Geo isn't there, but Antonia is and it's in stock. I'd be calling them again. That's ridiculous they told you they didn't have anymore. I wouldn't be surprised if Geo shows up soon too.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Lolo22 - I was just browsing around the site and saw that they have this: 

http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-color/julep-com-exclusives/antonia.html

Geo isn't there, but Antonia is and it's in stock. I'd be calling them again. That's ridiculous they told you they didn't have anymore. I wouldn't be surprised if Geo shows up soon too. 
Thanks Cari! Just sent them an email.  They have always been super nice in emails so I will just give that a try even though I probably wont hear back until next week.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 26, 2013)

Count me in as having problems with my mystery box...they tried to delivered mine to the wrong address!!! I moved in with my boyfriend a year ago and have been using his address for packages almost exclusively for at least 8 months. I sold my house in August this year, and guess where Julep decides to send my mystery box??? My old address!!! I checked my account and my shipping address is correct. Grrrrr..... I went to the PO tonight hoping I could just pick it up but it wasn't there. It looks like it might be going back to Julep. I can't sit on hold as I work during the day, so I sent them an email. I might try to call tomorrow real quick, but I doubt I'll get through. Sigh....I just want my box. And the kicker of this is....I placed not one, but TWO orders in August that were delivered to the right address!!! I have no idea how they messed this up!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh no [@]Pollysmom[/@]! Details Julep! I wonder what they will tell you. I waited on hold for about 15 minutes when I called. I hate how hard they are to get ahold of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Nov 27, 2013)

Polly, this happened to me a month or so ago. Call them asap. What will happen is Julep waits until they receive your box back in Seattle then they will have to put another shipping label on it and send it out. The CS rep will insist they can only use DHL but I protested that it was their fault and I asked for them to ship straight USPS and they did without charging me for faster shipping and I got my box in 2 business days. They also threw in a few extra candy corn packets (it was around halloween). Hope you get your box soon!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 27, 2013)

I got a response from Julep.  I really hate how they always seem to only half address the problem.  I guess I would be ok with this resolution, except for the fact that I already sent my box back.  So I don't want to take the 2 nail polish deal if that means I wont get my refund.  I also don't really think I should have to keep my eye out for Geo either.  I don't know, the only other color I really want right is Percy and I wonder if they will let me get that since it's not available as a single.  Next time I am just going to email them even if it takes longer because they are so much nicer in emails LOL.

*Hannah xxxxx* (Julep)

Nov 27 08:39 am (PST)

Hi xxxxx,

Thanks for reaching out to us. We sincerely appreciate your patience with the delay in getting back to you about this. We're so sorry to hear that your Diamond Mystery box was missing the two exclusive polishes. At the time when you spoke with the representative, Antonia wasn't in stock to send replacements. We unfortunately aren't given any information from our other teams when items will be restocked. We would be glad to send you Antonia plus an additional polish of your choice. At this time, we don't have any information whether Geo will be available to send replacement. If you do see that Geo appears on the website, please let us know and we can send you it. We'll let our shipping team know about this error and we sincerely apologize for any frustration and disappointment with this. Let us know what polish you would like us to send in addition to Antonia. Let us know if there's anything else we can help with. Until then, have a great day!

Maven Customer Service Team

1-877-651-3292

www.julep.com

Monday-Friday 8am-5pm PST

Saturday 9am-1pm PST

Sunday Closed


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a response from Julep.  I really hate how they always seem to only half address the problem.  I guess I would be ok with this resolution, except for the fact that I already sent my box back.  So I don't want to take the 2 nail polish deal if that means I wont get my refund.  I also don't really think I should have to keep my eye out for Geo either.  I don't know, the only other color I really want right is Percy and I wonder if they will let me get that since it's not available as a single.  Next time I am just going to email them even if it takes longer because they are so much nicer in emails LOL.

*Hannah xxxxx* (Julep)

Nov 27 08:39 am (PST)

Hi xxxxx,

Thanks for reaching out to us. We sincerely appreciate your patience with the delay in getting back to you about this. We're so sorry to hear that your Diamond Mystery box was missing the two exclusive polishes. At the time when you spoke with the representative, Antonia wasn't in stock to send replacements. We unfortunately aren't given any information from our other teams when items will be restocked. We would be glad to send you Antonia plus an additional polish of your choice. At this time, we don't have any information whether Geo will be available to send replacement. If you do see that Geo appears on the website, please let us know and we can send you it. We'll let our shipping team know about this error and we sincerely apologize for any frustration and disappointment with this. Let us know what polish you would like us to send in addition to Antonia. Let us know if there's anything else we can help with. Until then, have a great day!

Maven Customer Service Team

1-877-651-3292
www.julep.com
Monday-Friday 8am-5pm PST
Saturday 9am-1pm PST
Sunday Closed
They said a polish of your choice.  Tell them you want Percy.  I wouldn't even mention that it's only available w/another polish, that's their problem.  At this point giving you a polish you actually want is the least they can do for you!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Polly, this happened to me a month or so ago. Call them asap. What will happen is Julep waits until they receive your box back in Seattle then they will have to put another shipping label on it and send it out. The CS rep will insist they can only use DHL but I protested that it was their fault and I asked for them to ship straight USPS and they did without charging me for faster shipping and I got my box in 2 business days. They also threw in a few extra candy corn packets (it was around halloween). Hope you get your box soon!
I actually got through to them today on the phone and the rep I had was SUPER!!  I mean, above and beyond super fantastic.  She actually called my local post office, had them find the package and gave them my correct address so it could just be sent to me instead of having it sent back to Julep.  While she was on hold with the PO, she was disconnected and CALLED THEM BACK to complete the request, then she called me back &amp; let me know that they were going to deliver my box to the right place.  She said I should have it by early next week at the latest.  I was floored by her willingness to go above &amp; beyond to help me.  Once my box gets here, I am going to send an email to compliment her.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

> > Â  I got a response from Julep.Â  I really hate how they always seem to only half address the problem.Â  I guess I would be ok with this resolution, except for the fact that I already sent my box back.Â  So I don't want to take the 2 nail polish deal if that means I wont get my refund.Â  I also don't really think I should have to keep my eye out for Geo either.Â  I don't know, the only other color I really want right is Percy and I wonder if they will let me get that since it's not available as a single.Â  Next time I am just going to email them even if it takes longer because they are so much nicer in emails LOL.
> >
> > Â
> >
> ...


 I agree!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

> > Â  Polly, this happened to me a month or so ago. Call them asap. What will happen is Julep waits until they receive your box back in Seattle then they will have to put another shipping label on it and send it out. The CS rep will insist they can only use DHL but I protested that it was their fault and I asked for them to ship straight USPS and they did without charging me for faster shippingÂ and I got my box in 2 business days. They also threw in a few extra candy corn packets (it was around halloween). Hope you get your box soon!
> 
> 
> I actually got through to them today on the phone and the rep I had was SUPER!!Â  I mean, above and beyond super fantastic.Â  She actually called my local post office, had them find the package and gave them my correct address so it could just be sent to me instead of having it sent back to Julep.Â  While she was on hold with the PO, she was disconnected and CALLED THEM BACK to complete the request, then she called me back &amp; let me know that they were going to deliver my box to the right place.Â  She said I should have it by early next week at the latest.Â  I was floored by her willingness to go above &amp; beyond to help me.Â  Once my box gets here, I am going to send an email to compliment her.


 That's great!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok, I am SERIOUSLY amazed and impressed. My box was delivered today. Along with almost everything else I have ordered in the last week (I'm sure the mailman was swearing at me today!) but my box was delivered today. I am floored. Julep will be getting an email from me tomorrow letting them know how much above &amp; beyond the rep went. I don't think I've ever gotten better customer service from a company. Ever. I got version one, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## cougar207 (Nov 27, 2013)

I received version 4 of the mystery box. Did anyone else receive this version? I am undecided on how I feel about it. Not quite the colors that I was hoping for.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Nov 28, 2013)

New here. But, I've been a Maven since September. Even though I am skipping more and more of the collection boxes and getting other boxes and sets instead.

I ordered the mystery box about a week ago. Got it yesterday. I must have gotten either a version four or version 5. I got the beach oil and the sea salt texture spray as mystery add-ons (Woo! Because, I have been wanting that SS Spray for ages!) and also Double Step. 

As for the polishes. I got Antonia and Geo of course, Karmen, Karen, Lucy, Helen, and Candice! No dupes! 

I wanna take a chance again next month and get another mystery box. But, I'm a bit scared of getting dupes...Someone tell me how likely would that be?

I'm wearing Antonia over Fiore (which came in the free gift set) right now and those two look good together. Try it if you have Fiore as well.


----------



## dousedingin (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *weareclouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New here. But, I've been a Maven since September. Even though I am skipping more and more of the collection boxes and getting other boxes and sets instead.

I ordered the mystery box about a week ago. Got it yesterday. I must have gotten either a version four or version 5. I got the beach oil and the sea salt texture spray as mystery add-ons (Woo! Because, I have been wanting that SS Spray for ages!) and also Double Step. 

As for the polishes. I got Antonia and Geo of course, Karmen, Karen, Lucy, Helen, and Candice! No dupes! 

I wanna take a chance again next month and get another mystery box. But, I'm a bit scared of getting dupes...Someone tell me how likely would that be?

I'm wearing Antonia over Fiore (which came in the free gift set) right now and those two look good together. Try it if you have Fiore as well.
Welcome!

I have spent a small fortune since I've been with them since August (think every maven box, with two upgrades, each mystery box, and a couple one off orders because of sales/promo codes) yeah.... so with that much spent I think I have between 5-10 dupes I don't remember. Couple of them I love so don't mind, a few I need to figure out what to do with. Haven't really looked into the trade boards but I should.

Mystery boxes are fun, and they've always been a good value to me, even with the dupes. Plus since I have no idea what warm/cool/neutral tone even is and don't really care, I will wear almost any polish color as long as I like it lol.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Nov 28, 2013)

Julep seems to just be awesome. I am loving their stuff.

Yeah. I just wear whatever I wear too. To be honest. I'm not crazy about reds and nudes...But, the mystery box still wasn't a bust for me because I don't have any other reds or neutrals. And, I guess they are good to have around in case I need to go somewhere where I wouldn't wanna have green or blue fingernails (my colors of choice)

So, only 5-10 dupes in that amount of time. I wonder if they would put anything that was in this box in next month's box? God, I hope not. Because, I so wanna go the mystery route again.

I'm hoping to see Ciara pop up in next month's box. That's a dupe. But, it's one that I want another one of. Such a unique color and my bottle is already getting too low for my liking.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *weareclouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New here. But, I've been a Maven since September. Even though I am skipping more and more of the collection boxes and getting other boxes and sets instead.

I ordered the mystery box about a week ago. Got it yesterday. I must have gotten either a version four or version 5. I got the beach oil and the sea salt texture spray as mystery add-ons (Woo! Because, I have been wanting that SS Spray for ages!) and also Double Step.

As for the polishes. I got Antonia and Geo of course, Karmen, Karen, Lucy, Helen, and Candice! No dupes!

I wanna take a chance again next month and get another mystery box. But, I'm a bit scared of getting dupes...Someone tell me how likely would that be?

I'm wearing Antonia over Fiore (which came in the free gift set) right now and those two look good together. Try it if you have Fiore as well.
Welcome!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And, thanks for the welcome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 2, 2013)

In case anyone is interested in an update.  Julep is refunding me $24.99 (even though I used the $5 off code), sending me Antonia for free and reactivated my maven account.   Hannah is the best rep ever and even emailed me on Saturday to let me know!


----------



## acostakk (Dec 2, 2013)

> In case anyone is interested in an update.Â  Julep is refunding me $24.99 (even though I used the $5 off code), sending me Antonia for free and reactivated my maven account.Â Â  Hannah is the best rep ever and even emailed me on Saturday to let me know!


 That is fantastic! So glad to hear they stepped up and made it right for you.


----------



## madricka (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In case anyone is interested in an update.  Julep is refunding me $24.99 (even though I used the $5 off code), sending me Antonia for free and reactivated my maven account.   Hannah is the best rep ever and even emailed me on Saturday to let me know!
I'm glad it's been sorted out in your favour!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 2, 2013)

> In case anyone is interested in an update.Â  Julep is refunding me $24.99 (even though I used the $5 off code), sending me Antonia for free and reactivated my maven account.Â Â  Hannah is the best rep ever and even emailed me on Saturday to let me know!


 That's awesome!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In case anyone is interested in an update.  Julep is refunding me $24.99 (even though I used the $5 off code), sending me Antonia for free and reactivated my maven account.   Hannah is the best rep ever and even emailed me on Saturday to let me know!
I'm so glad you finally got some good customer service!!

Also, I am hoping you saw this last post:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139260/julep-diamond-mystery-box#post_2229739

(Don't know if you're still interested, but in case you are...)


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In case anyone is interested in an update.  Julep is refunding me $24.99 (even though I used the $5 off code), sending me Antonia for free and reactivated my maven account.   Hannah is the best rep ever and even emailed me on Saturday to let me know!
So happy they made things right with you.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 3, 2013)

> That is fantastic! So glad to hear they stepped up and made it right for you.





> I'm glad it's been sorted out in your favour!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> That's awesome!





> I'm so glad you finally got some good customer service!! Also, I am hoping you saw this last post: Â https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139260/julep-diamond-mystery-box#post_2229739 (Don't know if you're still interested, but in case you are...)


 Thanks Luckymoon! I'm still looking to get my hands on a few of the colors that were in the box but I don't have much time to swap right now. I will definitely be scouring the trade threads soon though!


> So happy they made things right with you.


 Thanks everyone! It's amazing how 1 great CS person can turn things around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 5, 2013)

It really sucks when you get a rude csr. I have been lucky thus far; no complaints. I got the mystery box and was satisfied for the most part. I just haven't brought anything else. With Zoya's flash promos that is going on, I have been lucky to score some great polish that I really want. For the New Year, I have decided to only through my money at things I really want. So I am sure I will be skipping my subs and I have already canceled one.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In case anyone is interested in an update.  Julep is refunding me $24.99 (even though I used the $5 off code), sending me Antonia for free and reactivated my maven account.   Hannah is the best rep ever and even emailed me on Saturday to let me know!

Thank goodness! I'm so glad they made it right for you.


----------



## madricka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol! Np. Not just you =o) Yeah it is more "wear" than chipping, but the wear lends itself easily to chips. And my job is not easy on my hands/nails. (I use them like tools, sorry ladies!) Lots of picking at labels and opening boxes/cases. So these matte looks do not last a wink! They're so lovely though.... 

Actually I take that back. The suede finish julep has does last. I was SO SAD to see that set sold out, because I NEEEEEED Minka in my life. Seriously. Ugh.

Minka is back on the Julep site, if you were looking for it. On sale for $7 today only.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

